# virginity



## Mortimer

how important is it to you?

id like to end up with a unkissed virgin, who never had any form of sexual physical contact to a other guy


----------



## syrenn

Dude....

you have more insecurity issues living in your own damn skin then just about anyone here...


grow the fuck up.... get laid... and deal with the fact you are not white.


----------



## Mortimer

syrenn said:


> Dude....
> 
> you have more insecurity issues living in your own damn skin then just about anyone here...
> 
> 
> grow the fuck up.... get laid... and deal with the fact you are not white.



quiete the random and dumb comment.


----------



## Noomi

The only woman you would ever be with is a two bit hooker, because no woman would ever want her first time to be with someone who would probably squash them flat.

Sorry, but its true.


----------



## syrenn

InquiringMind said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude....
> 
> you have more insecurity issues living in your own damn skin then just about anyone here...
> 
> 
> grow the fuck up.... get laid... and deal with the fact you are not white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quiete the random and dumb comment.
Click to expand...


its not random or dumb

you have been whining about his for over a year now.....

so.... go get laid... (if you can find anyone willing have sex with you cuz you seem pretty damn unfuckable.) grow the fuck up.... and you will never be white.. 

deal with it.


----------



## Noomi

syrenn said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude....
> 
> you have more insecurity issues living in your own damn skin then just about anyone here...
> 
> 
> grow the fuck up.... get laid... and deal with the fact you are not white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quiete the random and dumb comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> its not random or dumb
> 
> you have been whining about his for over a year now.....
> 
> so.... go get laid... (if you can find anyone willing have sex with you cuz you seem pretty damn unfuckable.) grow the fuck up.... and you will never be white..
> 
> deal with it.
Click to expand...


Wait - this guy has an issue with black people and has some racist opinions, but he's mixed race himself?

WTF?


----------



## syrenn

Noomi said:


> The only woman you would ever be with is a two bit hooker, because no woman would ever want her first time to be with someone who would probably squash them flat.
> 
> Sorry, but its true.




flattening them is the least of it....

do you really think he has any experience in the realm of lovemaking..... let along sex? 


My guess is he wants a dumb virgin so she would have nothing to compare his prowess or lack there of with. That way he can tell her how good he is... what a lover he is... and its all HER fault she did not enjoy what he was doing. Or better yet... BLAME her for his lack of ...... knowing a damn thing.


----------



## PixieStix

match.com is that way>:>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Mortimer

Noomi said:


> The only woman you would ever be with is a two bit hooker, because no woman would ever want her first time to be with someone who would probably squash them flat.
> 
> Sorry, but its true.



im dissappointed, because im bullied for my inherent characteristics and appearance (you are not White, you are fat etc.) as if only toned and White males have the right to choose a life partner


----------



## syrenn

Noomi said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> quiete the random and dumb comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its not random or dumb
> 
> you have been whining about his for over a year now.....
> 
> so.... go get laid... (if you can find anyone willing have sex with you cuz you seem pretty damn unfuckable.) grow the fuck up.... and you will never be white..
> 
> deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait - this guy has an issue with black people and has some racist opinions, but he's mixed race himself?
> 
> WTF?
Click to expand...


he has been asking if he looks white.... if he IS white.... and he has had genetic testing to PROVE he is white..... he has been posting this drivel since he logged in.  

funny shit huh?


----------



## syrenn

InquiringMind said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only woman you would ever be with is a two bit hooker, because no woman would ever want her first time to be with someone who would probably squash them flat.
> 
> Sorry, but its true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im dissappointed, because im bullied for my inherent characteristics and appearance (you are not White, you are fat etc.) as if only toned and White males have the right to choose a life partner
Click to expand...



no one is bullying you idiot...... we are telling you the truth.

DEAL WITH IT!


----------



## Mortimer

Noomi said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> quiete the random and dumb comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its not random or dumb
> 
> you have been whining about his for over a year now.....
> 
> so.... go get laid... (if you can find anyone willing have sex with you cuz you seem pretty damn unfuckable.) grow the fuck up.... and you will never be white..
> 
> deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait - this guy has an issue with black people and has some racist opinions, but he's mixed race himself?
> 
> WTF?
Click to expand...


im mixed but not part black


----------



## syrenn

PixieStix said:


> match.com is that way>:>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>



whats he going to put in looking for??? looking for a dumb virgin to fuck? 

i think even the girls on match dot come have some standards.....


----------



## Mortimer

syrenn said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> its not random or dumb
> 
> you have been whining about his for over a year now.....
> 
> so.... go get laid... (if you can find anyone willing have sex with you cuz you seem pretty damn unfuckable.) grow the fuck up.... and you will never be white..
> 
> deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait - this guy has an issue with black people and has some racist opinions, but he's mixed race himself?
> 
> WTF?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he has been asking if he looks white.... if he IS white.... and he has had genetic testing to PROVE he is white..... he has been posting this drivel since he logged in.
> 
> funny shit huh?
Click to expand...


your comment is quiete twisted, distorting what i really asked. and technically im caucasian (neither mongoloid nor negroid)


----------



## uscitizen

IM is a Morman?


----------



## Mad Scientist

If OP would stop eating garbage and start working out he'd prolly be knee deep in wimmen. But I think he lacks a certain "intestinal fortitude" and maybe never faced any sort of challenge in his life. In other words, he's a Beta Male Loser and I'd bet a White Knight to boot.

That's why he's apparently only "friends" with girls.

OP, if send me a PM and I'll direct you to a site that'll straighten you out and get you into shape. Maybe even turn you into an Alpha Male.


----------



## rightwinger

InquiringMind said:


> how important is it to you?
> 
> id like to end up with a unkissed virgin, who never had any form of sexual physical contact to a other guy



Cool

I assume you have never been kissed and never had any sexual physical contact to another guy


----------



## uscitizen

inquiringmind said:


> noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> the only woman you would ever be with is a two bit hooker, because no woman would ever want her first time to be with someone who would probably squash them flat.
> 
> Sorry, but its true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im dissappointed, because im bullied for my inherent characteristics and appearance (you are not white, you are fat etc.) as if only toned and white males have the right to choose a life partner
Click to expand...


huh?


----------



## Connery

InquiringMind said:


> how important is it to you?
> 
> id like to end up with a unkissed virgin, who never had any form of sexual physical contact to a other guy




It is more important that I prepare myself to meet the "right one". That means I get myself in shape emotionally, financially, physically, spiritually and otherwise. I am not concerned about finding a virgin rather finding the right one. Someone who will enhance my life, not, detract from it, someone who will allow me to enhance her life. Chemistry, rapport, companionship, sex , friendship, respect, trust are merely a few facets to a healthy relationship. 

A virgin?????? Dude you need to get a grip on reality and understand that people have their own paths in this world and if we are lucky we will walk some of that path with a partner where we are side by side looking ahead rather than looking askance at each other .


----------



## Dreamy

InquiringMind said:


> how important is it to you?
> 
> id like to end up with a unkissed virgin, who never had any form of sexual physical contact to a other guy


 
I have a naughty sexy manwhore in my life so I would say it is very unimportant to me.

On your virgin quest, male or female?


----------



## uscitizen

I am thinking that perhaps IM is an example of someone who should not have a gun.


----------



## Dreamy

Connery said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> how important is it to you?
> 
> id like to end up with a unkissed virgin, who never had any form of sexual physical contact to a other guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is more important that I prepare myself to meet the "right one". That means I get myself in shape emotionally, financially, physically, spiritually and otherwise. I am not concerned about finding a virgin rather finding the right one. Someone who will enhance my life, not, detract from it, someone who will allow me to enhance her life. Chemistry, rapport, companionship, sex , friendship, respect, trust are merely a few facets to a healthy relationship.
> 
> A virgin?????? Dude you need to get a grip on reality and understand that people have their own paths in this world and if we are lucky we will walk some of that path with a partner where we are side by side looking ahead rather than looking at each other askance.
Click to expand...

 
Dad, thanks for the always wise words.  Pay no mind to my last post.


----------



## syrenn

InquiringMind said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait - this guy has an issue with black people and has some racist opinions, but he's mixed race himself?
> 
> WTF?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he has been asking if he looks white.... if he IS white.... and he has had genetic testing to PROVE he is white..... he has been posting this drivel since he logged in.
> 
> funny shit huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your comment is quiete twisted, distorting what i really asked. and technically im caucasian (neither mongoloid nor negroid)
Click to expand...



nothing to distort....

you are pathetic


SEE.... technically Caucasian....   DUDE..... get over it....YOU ARE NOT WHITE! 


and unless you buy some muslim girl from her parents..... what virgin in her right mind is going to want an insecure idiot like you?


----------



## BecauseIKnow

You're not going to find many here in America, it's a secular lifestyle. As for me, it's important but it's not like you really can tell if they really are virgins. And I'm getting married outside of this country, or at least I plan to. As for now, I could have been relationships and I know people in relationships, they don't all work out too well. Ever since I was a kid though I was raised not to date girls, etc. I used to go to a private religious school. Most people grew out of it, but for me I always kept that personal restriction on me. To me, I don't see pre marital sex as something great, it's normal to many people here and I could care less about it. Everyone can get in relationships so don't take any hard feelings from any other posters.


----------



## Connery

I found you someone .....







....


----------



## Votto

InquiringMind said:


> how important is it to you?
> 
> id like to end up with a unkissed virgin, who never had any form of sexual physical contact to a other guy



You have to understand that society now dictates that you date around (sleep with) a minimum of 50 men or women before getting married.....so you can then divorce latter on.  

In fact, I knew a girl once who said she wanted to lose her virginity to a guy twice her age.  I advised her not to do it, but she had her mind up.  She then was given the gift that keeps on giving, herpes.  They broke up a few months later.


----------



## jillian

InquiringMind said:


> how important is it to you?
> 
> id like to end up with a unkissed virgin, who never had any form of sexual physical contact to a other guy



good luck with that.

i hope you hold yourself to the same standard that you would hold a woman to... 

i doubt it though


----------



## jillian

Votto said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> how important is it to you?
> 
> id like to end up with a unkissed virgin, who never had any form of sexual physical contact to a other guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to understand that society now dictates that you date around (sleep with) a minimum of 50 men or women before getting married.....so you can then divorce latter on.
> 
> In fact, I knew a girl once who said she wanted to lose her virginity to a guy twice her age.  I advised her not to do it, but she had her mind up.  She then was given the gift that keeps on giving, herpes.  They broke up a few months later.
Click to expand...


really? 

what did you do, grow up in reno?


----------



## syrenn

jillian said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> how important is it to you?
> 
> id like to end up with a unkissed virgin, who never had any form of sexual physical contact to a other guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good luck with that.
> 
> i hope you hold yourself to the same standard that you would hold a woman to...
> 
> i doubt it though
Click to expand...



do you have ANY doubt that he is not a virgin?  

the closest thing he has come to a pussy was at birth and the closest thing to a sexual relationship is with his hand.


----------



## Votto

jillian said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> how important is it to you?
> 
> id like to end up with a unkissed virgin, who never had any form of sexual physical contact to a other guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good luck with that.
> 
> i hope you hold yourself to the same standard that you would hold a woman to...
> 
> i doubt it though
Click to expand...


Leave the guy alone.  Is he saying that sex outside of marriage should be outlawed?  No, it's just his personal choice.  What the hell do you care?  Does it bother you?  Obviously it does.  What I do know is that if he finds someone like that he won't have to worry about STD's or his wife not being able to have children because of STD's like a few women I've talked to.  In fact, I've read studies that show that the more you sleep around, the more likely you are to divorce.  It makes sense.


----------



## Connery

syrenn said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> how important is it to you?
> 
> id like to end up with a unkissed virgin, who never had any form of sexual physical contact to a other guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good luck with that.
> 
> i hope you hold yourself to the same standard that you would hold a woman to...
> 
> i doubt it though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> do you have ANY doubt that he is not a virgin?
> 
> the closest thing he has come to a pussy was at birth and the closest thing to a sexual relationship is with his hand.
Click to expand...


Dude is a virgin, unless five fingered Mary counts.


----------



## Votto

syrenn said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> how important is it to you?
> 
> id like to end up with a unkissed virgin, who never had any form of sexual physical contact to a other guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good luck with that.
> 
> i hope you hold yourself to the same standard that you would hold a woman to...
> 
> i doubt it though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> do you have ANY doubt that he is not a virgin?
> 
> the closest thing he has come to a pussy was at birth and the closest thing to a sexual relationship is with his hand.
Click to expand...


How hard is it to have sex?  Please, if monkeys can do it then I'm sure he can as well and there are plenty of women out there who would do it with anyone for a few dollars here or there.


----------



## syrenn

Votto said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> how important is it to you?
> 
> id like to end up with a unkissed virgin, who never had any form of sexual physical contact to a other guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good luck with that.
> 
> i hope you hold yourself to the same standard that you would hold a woman to...
> 
> i doubt it though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Leave the guy alone.  Is he saying that sex outside of marriage should be outlawed?  No, it's just his personal choice.  What the hell do you care?  Does it bother you?  Obviously it does.  What I do know is that if he finds someone like that he won't have to worry about STD's or his wife not being able to have children because of STD's like a few women I've talked to.  In fact, I've read studies that show that the more you sleep around, the more likely you are to divorce.  It makes sense.
Click to expand...



and what about the virgin girl..... did you ever think that SHE may have to worry about STD's from him?


----------



## syrenn

Votto said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> good luck with that.
> 
> i hope you hold yourself to the same standard that you would hold a woman to...
> 
> i doubt it though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you have ANY doubt that he is not a virgin?
> 
> the closest thing he has come to a pussy was at birth and the closest thing to a sexual relationship is with his hand.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How hard is it to have sex?  Please, if monkeys can do it then I'm sure he can as well and there are plenty of women out there who would do it with anyone for a few dollars here or there.
Click to expand...



my guess.... is he will last about as long and have about as much fineness as a monkey. Ever seen them have sex?


----------



## Votto

uscitizen said:


> IM is a Morman?



Maybe he is?  In fact, the Romans used to distinguish an early Christian as someone who did not sleep around.  They found it to be very odd and bizzare.

Today, not so much.  Now there is precious little that distinguishes them from the rest of the world.


----------



## Votto

syrenn said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you have ANY doubt that he is not a virgin?
> 
> the closest thing he has come to a pussy was at birth and the closest thing to a sexual relationship is with his hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How hard is it to have sex?  Please, if monkeys can do it then I'm sure he can as well and there are plenty of women out there who would do it with anyone for a few dollars here or there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> my guess.... is he will last about as long and have about as much fineness as a monkey. Ever seen them have sex?
Click to expand...


Let's just say, never take your kids to see the monkeys at the zoo.  They are the most unholiest of creatures.....unless you want the dreaded question kids will always ask 100% of the time.


----------



## Mortimer

syrenn said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he has been asking if he looks white.... if he IS white.... and he has had genetic testing to PROVE he is white..... he has been posting this drivel since he logged in.
> 
> funny shit huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your comment is quiete twisted, distorting what i really asked. and technically im caucasian (neither mongoloid nor negroid)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> nothing to distort....
> 
> you are pathetic
> 
> 
> SEE.... technically Caucasian....   DUDE..... get over it....YOU ARE NOT WHITE!
> 
> 
> and unless you buy some muslim girl from her parents..... what virgin in her right mind is going to want an insecure idiot like you?
Click to expand...


Caucasian race - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






Im a mix between the 8.Afghan Type (my mum) and 4.Alpin Type (my Dad)

The Gypsies, who are believed to have left their home in the lower Indus Valley about the turn of the present millennium, and who arrived in Europe some four centuries later, belong, when comparatively unmixed, to a dark-skinned, small-bodied racial type of general Mediterranean appearance which is common in India.
FIG.. 1 (2 views, photo V.. Lebzelter, from "Anthropologische Untersuchungen an serbischen Ziguenern," MAGW, vol. 52, 1922). A nomadic Serbian Gypsy, appar- entJy relatively pure, who shows the characteristic Gypsy combination of straight jet black hair, black eyes, and dark skin; in connection with Mediterranean facial features.

FIG. 2 (2 views).. An English Gypsy of the Cooper family, whose ancestors moved to New England a century ago. Although some of the Coopers and Stanleys are blue- eyed and show other signs of non-Gypsy mixture, this individual possesses a sallow brownish skin, straight, coarse, shiny black hair, and dark brown eyes. He is appar- ently a relatively pure representative of the Gypsy prototype

FIG.3 (2 views). Of much greater antiquity outside of India is a dark-skinned, black- eyed, and straight-haired Mediterranean type which appears with some frequency in southern Iraq and along the coasts of the Persian Gulf. This young sailor from Kuwait will serve as an example. The origin and affiliations of this type have not as yet been fully explained.

FIG. 4 (2 views). In southern Arabia, south of the Ruba' el Khali desert, the popula- tions consist of a Mediterranean upper stratum overlaid upon a non-white racial group whose affinities are with the Vedda of Ceylon, and the curly-haired aboriginal tribes of southern India; more remotely, it possesses strong connections with the aborigines of Australia.. The individual shown in

FIG. 4 is an extreme example of this Veddoid pro- totype. Note the great prognathism, the ringlet hair form, the extreme nasion depres- sion, and the general form of the nose and lips. Except for his light unexposed skin color, this individual, who is quite brown where exposed, could pass for an Australian aborigine.

FIG. 5 (2 views). A coarse type of Hadhramauti, who represents a mixture between the Veddoid element shown above and the Mediterranean race; or who might be called a less extreme example of the former.

FIG. 6 (2 views, photo Wm. M. Shanklin). A coarse, dark-skinned type of Ruwalla Bedawi. Among the North Arabian Bedawin, besides the more delicately formed Medi- terranean types already observed, occur individuals who seem to show relationships with the Veddoid element on the other side of the desert, and perhaps also with the deeply pigmented element of southern Iraq, as exemplified by FIG. 3. Tribes and populations possessing these racial elements do not possess the normal 25 per cent of incipi- ent blondism characteristic of most Mediterranean groups.





Face Plates: Races, Sub-Races and Ethnicities of Europe, Middle East, Africa, Asia, etc., Carleton Stevens Coon

Upon seeing me People would probably not think im White in popular Opinion. But who cares? Is that important for my thread?


----------



## Connery

syrenn said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you have ANY doubt that he is not a virgin?
> 
> the closest thing he has come to a pussy was at birth and the closest thing to a sexual relationship is with his hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How hard is it to have sex?  Please, if monkeys can do it then I'm sure he can as well and there are plenty of women out there who would do it with anyone for a few dollars here or there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> my guess.... is he will last about as long and have about as much fineness as a monkey. *Ever seen them have sex?*
Click to expand...


No but it cannot be any worse that feeding  the chickens.






....a little innovation goes a long way or short way depends on the man and the circumstances.


----------



## Dreamy

Are these all virgins IM?


----------



## jillian

Votto said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> how important is it to you?
> 
> id like to end up with a unkissed virgin, who never had any form of sexual physical contact to a other guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good luck with that.
> 
> i hope you hold yourself to the same standard that you would hold a woman to...
> 
> i doubt it though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Leave the guy alone.  Is he saying that sex outside of marriage should be outlawed?  No, it's just his personal choice.  What the hell do you care?  Does it bother you?  Obviously it does.  What I do know is that if he finds someone like that he won't have to worry about STD's or his wife not being able to have children because of STD's like a few women I've talked to.  In fact, I've read studies that show that the more you sleep around, the more likely you are to divorce.  It makes sense.
Click to expand...


oh jeeze shut up... 

grown ups learn about SAFE SEX... poof... no STD's. amazing how that works.

he is not saying HE IS SAVING HIMSELF... he's one of those losers who thinks women should be "pure".

puleeze...


----------



## syrenn

InquiringMind said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> your comment is quiete twisted, distorting what i really asked. and technically im caucasian (neither mongoloid nor negroid)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing to distort....
> 
> you are pathetic
> 
> 
> SEE.... technically Caucasian....   DUDE..... get over it....YOU ARE NOT WHITE!
> 
> 
> and unless you buy some muslim girl from her parents..... what virgin in her right mind is going to want an insecure idiot like you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Caucasian race - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im a mix between the 8.Afghan Type (my mum) and 4.Alpin Type (my Dad)
> 
> The Gypsies, who are believed to have left their home in the lower Indus Valley about the turn of the present millennium, and who arrived in Europe some four centuries later, belong, when comparatively unmixed, to a dark-skinned, small-bodied racial type of general Mediterranean appearance which is common in India.
> FIG.. 1 (2 views, photo V.. Lebzelter, from "Anthropologische Untersuchungen an serbischen Ziguenern," MAGW, vol. 52, 1922). A nomadic Serbian Gypsy, appar- entJy relatively pure, who shows the characteristic Gypsy combination of straight jet black hair, black eyes, and dark skin; in connection with Mediterranean facial features.
> 
> FIG. 2 (2 views).. An English Gypsy of the Cooper family, whose ancestors moved to New England a century ago. Although some of the Coopers and Stanleys are blue- eyed and show other signs of non-Gypsy mixture, this individual possesses a sallow brownish skin, straight, coarse, shiny black hair, and dark brown eyes. He is appar- ently a relatively pure representative of the Gypsy prototype
> 
> FIG.3 (2 views). Of much greater antiquity outside of India is a dark-skinned, black- eyed, and straight-haired Mediterranean type which appears with some frequency in southern Iraq and along the coasts of the Persian Gulf. This young sailor from Kuwait will serve as an example. The origin and affiliations of this type have not as yet been fully explained.
> 
> FIG. 4 (2 views). In southern Arabia, south of the Ruba' el Khali desert, the popula- tions consist of a Mediterranean upper stratum overlaid upon a non-white racial group whose affinities are with the Vedda of Ceylon, and the curly-haired aboriginal tribes of southern India; more remotely, it possesses strong connections with the aborigines of Australia.. The individual shown in
> 
> FIG. 4 is an extreme example of this Veddoid pro- totype. Note the great prognathism, the ringlet hair form, the extreme nasion depres- sion, and the general form of the nose and lips. Except for his light unexposed skin color, this individual, who is quite brown where exposed, could pass for an Australian aborigine.
> 
> FIG. 5 (2 views). A coarse type of Hadhramauti, who represents a mixture between the Veddoid element shown above and the Mediterranean race; or who might be called a less extreme example of the former.
> 
> FIG. 6 (2 views, photo Wm. M. Shanklin). A coarse, dark-skinned type of Ruwalla Bedawi. Among the North Arabian Bedawin, besides the more delicately formed Medi- terranean types already observed, occur individuals who seem to show relationships with the Veddoid element on the other side of the desert, and perhaps also with the deeply pigmented element of southern Iraq, as exemplified by FIG. 3. Tribes and populations possessing these racial elements do not possess the normal 25 per cent of incipi- ent blondism characteristic of most Mediterranean groups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Face Plates: Races, Sub-Races and Ethnicities of Europe, Middle East, Africa, Asia, etc., Carleton Stevens Coon
> 
> Upon seeing me People would probably not think im White in popular Opinion. But who cares? Is that important for my thread?
Click to expand...



as i said.... YOU care that you are not.... white. 


you are so damn pathetic and insecure in your own skin.... its laughable.


----------



## jillian

InquiringMind said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> your comment is quiete twisted, distorting what i really asked. and technically im caucasian (neither mongoloid nor negroid)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing to distort....
> 
> you are pathetic
> 
> 
> SEE.... technically Caucasian....   DUDE..... get over it....YOU ARE NOT WHITE!
> 
> 
> and unless you buy some muslim girl from her parents..... what virgin in her right mind is going to want an insecure idiot like you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Caucasian race - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im a mix between the 8.Afghan Type (my mum) and 4.Alpin Type (my Dad)
> 
> The Gypsies, who are believed to have left their home in the lower Indus Valley about the turn of the present millennium, and who arrived in Europe some four centuries later, belong, when comparatively unmixed, to a dark-skinned, small-bodied racial type of general Mediterranean appearance which is common in India.
> FIG.. 1 (2 views, photo V.. Lebzelter, from "Anthropologische Untersuchungen an serbischen Ziguenern," MAGW, vol. 52, 1922). A nomadic Serbian Gypsy, appar- entJy relatively pure, who shows the characteristic Gypsy combination of straight jet black hair, black eyes, and dark skin; in connection with Mediterranean facial features.
> 
> FIG. 2 (2 views).. An English Gypsy of the Cooper family, whose ancestors moved to New England a century ago. Although some of the Coopers and Stanleys are blue- eyed and show other signs of non-Gypsy mixture, this individual possesses a sallow brownish skin, straight, coarse, shiny black hair, and dark brown eyes. He is appar- ently a relatively pure representative of the Gypsy prototype
> 
> FIG.3 (2 views). Of much greater antiquity outside of India is a dark-skinned, black- eyed, and straight-haired Mediterranean type which appears with some frequency in southern Iraq and along the coasts of the Persian Gulf. This young sailor from Kuwait will serve as an example. The origin and affiliations of this type have not as yet been fully explained.
> 
> FIG. 4 (2 views). In southern Arabia, south of the Ruba' el Khali desert, the popula- tions consist of a Mediterranean upper stratum overlaid upon a non-white racial group whose affinities are with the Vedda of Ceylon, and the curly-haired aboriginal tribes of southern India; more remotely, it possesses strong connections with the aborigines of Australia.. The individual shown in
> 
> FIG. 4 is an extreme example of this Veddoid pro- totype. Note the great prognathism, the ringlet hair form, the extreme nasion depres- sion, and the general form of the nose and lips. Except for his light unexposed skin color, this individual, who is quite brown where exposed, could pass for an Australian aborigine.
> 
> FIG. 5 (2 views). A coarse type of Hadhramauti, who represents a mixture between the Veddoid element shown above and the Mediterranean race; or who might be called a less extreme example of the former.
> 
> FIG. 6 (2 views, photo Wm. M. Shanklin). A coarse, dark-skinned type of Ruwalla Bedawi. Among the North Arabian Bedawin, besides the more delicately formed Medi- terranean types already observed, occur individuals who seem to show relationships with the Veddoid element on the other side of the desert, and perhaps also with the deeply pigmented element of southern Iraq, as exemplified by FIG. 3. Tribes and populations possessing these racial elements do not possess the normal 25 per cent of incipi- ent blondism characteristic of most Mediterranean groups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Face Plates: Races, Sub-Races and Ethnicities of Europe, Middle East, Africa, Asia, etc., Carleton Stevens Coon
> 
> Upon seeing me People would probably not think im White in popular Opinion. But who cares? Is that important for my thread?
Click to expand...


the dude in the lower left corner looks a little like mick jagger...


----------



## Mortimer

I had only once Sex so im almost a Virgin. I could have more often but i rejected. And I dont have any STDS


----------



## Mortimer

jillian said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> nothing to distort....
> 
> you are pathetic
> 
> 
> SEE.... technically Caucasian....   DUDE..... get over it....YOU ARE NOT WHITE!
> 
> 
> and unless you buy some muslim girl from her parents..... what virgin in her right mind is going to want an insecure idiot like you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian race - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im a mix between the 8.Afghan Type (my mum) and 4.Alpin Type (my Dad)
> 
> The Gypsies, who are believed to have left their home in the lower Indus Valley about the turn of the present millennium, and who arrived in Europe some four centuries later, belong, when comparatively unmixed, to a dark-skinned, small-bodied racial type of general Mediterranean appearance which is common in India.
> FIG.. 1 (2 views, photo V.. Lebzelter, from "Anthropologische Untersuchungen an serbischen Ziguenern," MAGW, vol. 52, 1922). A nomadic Serbian Gypsy, appar- entJy relatively pure, who shows the characteristic Gypsy combination of straight jet black hair, black eyes, and dark skin; in connection with Mediterranean facial features.
> 
> FIG. 2 (2 views).. An English Gypsy of the Cooper family, whose ancestors moved to New England a century ago. Although some of the Coopers and Stanleys are blue- eyed and show other signs of non-Gypsy mixture, this individual possesses a sallow brownish skin, straight, coarse, shiny black hair, and dark brown eyes. He is appar- ently a relatively pure representative of the Gypsy prototype
> 
> FIG.3 (2 views). Of much greater antiquity outside of India is a dark-skinned, black- eyed, and straight-haired Mediterranean type which appears with some frequency in southern Iraq and along the coasts of the Persian Gulf. This young sailor from Kuwait will serve as an example. The origin and affiliations of this type have not as yet been fully explained.
> 
> FIG. 4 (2 views). In southern Arabia, south of the Ruba' el Khali desert, the popula- tions consist of a Mediterranean upper stratum overlaid upon a non-white racial group whose affinities are with the Vedda of Ceylon, and the curly-haired aboriginal tribes of southern India; more remotely, it possesses strong connections with the aborigines of Australia.. The individual shown in
> 
> FIG. 4 is an extreme example of this Veddoid pro- totype. Note the great prognathism, the ringlet hair form, the extreme nasion depres- sion, and the general form of the nose and lips. Except for his light unexposed skin color, this individual, who is quite brown where exposed, could pass for an Australian aborigine.
> 
> FIG. 5 (2 views). A coarse type of Hadhramauti, who represents a mixture between the Veddoid element shown above and the Mediterranean race; or who might be called a less extreme example of the former.
> 
> FIG. 6 (2 views, photo Wm. M. Shanklin). A coarse, dark-skinned type of Ruwalla Bedawi. Among the North Arabian Bedawin, besides the more delicately formed Medi- terranean types already observed, occur individuals who seem to show relationships with the Veddoid element on the other side of the desert, and perhaps also with the deeply pigmented element of southern Iraq, as exemplified by FIG. 3. Tribes and populations possessing these racial elements do not possess the normal 25 per cent of incipi- ent blondism characteristic of most Mediterranean groups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Face Plates: Races, Sub-Races and Ethnicities of Europe, Middle East, Africa, Asia, etc., Carleton Stevens Coon
> 
> Upon seeing me People would probably not think im White in popular Opinion. But who cares? Is that important for my thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the dude in the lower left corner looks a little like mick jagger...
Click to expand...


Only FIG 1 and FIG 2 are of my ethnicity. The others are from Arabia


----------



## syrenn

InquiringMind said:


> I had only once Sex so im almost a Virgin. I could have more often but i rejected. And I dont have any STDS




so then i guess you dont deserve to have a virgin.... since you are IMPURE and a slut yourself.


----------



## BecauseIKnow

Your skin color isn't going to get your girls, build confidence and be who you are, to go with the common approach. I could be in relationships but I avoid them. But it's an easy thing to do. Don't stress yourself and set goals for yourself and do them.


----------



## BecauseIKnow

syrenn said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had only once Sex so im almost a Virgin. I could have more often but i rejected. And I dont have any STDS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so then i guess you dont deserve to have a virgin.... since you are IMPURE and a slut yourself.
Click to expand...


lol, yeah I thought he was saying he wants a pure on pure thing.....


----------



## Mortimer

syrenn said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> nothing to distort....
> 
> you are pathetic
> 
> 
> SEE.... technically Caucasian....   DUDE..... get over it....YOU ARE NOT WHITE!
> 
> 
> and unless you buy some muslim girl from her parents..... what virgin in her right mind is going to want an insecure idiot like you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caucasian race - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im a mix between the 8.Afghan Type (my mum) and 4.Alpin Type (my Dad)
> 
> The Gypsies, who are believed to have left their home in the lower Indus Valley about the turn of the present millennium, and who arrived in Europe some four centuries later, belong, when comparatively unmixed, to a dark-skinned, small-bodied racial type of general Mediterranean appearance which is common in India.
> FIG.. 1 (2 views, photo V.. Lebzelter, from "Anthropologische Untersuchungen an serbischen Ziguenern," MAGW, vol. 52, 1922). A nomadic Serbian Gypsy, appar- entJy relatively pure, who shows the characteristic Gypsy combination of straight jet black hair, black eyes, and dark skin; in connection with Mediterranean facial features.
> 
> FIG. 2 (2 views).. An English Gypsy of the Cooper family, whose ancestors moved to New England a century ago. Although some of the Coopers and Stanleys are blue- eyed and show other signs of non-Gypsy mixture, this individual possesses a sallow brownish skin, straight, coarse, shiny black hair, and dark brown eyes. He is appar- ently a relatively pure representative of the Gypsy prototype
> 
> FIG.3 (2 views). Of much greater antiquity outside of India is a dark-skinned, black- eyed, and straight-haired Mediterranean type which appears with some frequency in southern Iraq and along the coasts of the Persian Gulf. This young sailor from Kuwait will serve as an example. The origin and affiliations of this type have not as yet been fully explained.
> 
> FIG. 4 (2 views). In southern Arabia, south of the Ruba' el Khali desert, the popula- tions consist of a Mediterranean upper stratum overlaid upon a non-white racial group whose affinities are with the Vedda of Ceylon, and the curly-haired aboriginal tribes of southern India; more remotely, it possesses strong connections with the aborigines of Australia.. The individual shown in
> 
> FIG. 4 is an extreme example of this Veddoid pro- totype. Note the great prognathism, the ringlet hair form, the extreme nasion depres- sion, and the general form of the nose and lips. Except for his light unexposed skin color, this individual, who is quite brown where exposed, could pass for an Australian aborigine.
> 
> FIG. 5 (2 views). A coarse type of Hadhramauti, who represents a mixture between the Veddoid element shown above and the Mediterranean race; or who might be called a less extreme example of the former.
> 
> FIG. 6 (2 views, photo Wm. M. Shanklin). A coarse, dark-skinned type of Ruwalla Bedawi. Among the North Arabian Bedawin, besides the more delicately formed Medi- terranean types already observed, occur individuals who seem to show relationships with the Veddoid element on the other side of the desert, and perhaps also with the deeply pigmented element of southern Iraq, as exemplified by FIG. 3. Tribes and populations possessing these racial elements do not possess the normal 25 per cent of incipi- ent blondism characteristic of most Mediterranean groups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Face Plates: Races, Sub-Races and Ethnicities of Europe, Middle East, Africa, Asia, etc., Carleton Stevens Coon
> 
> Upon seeing me People would probably not think im White in popular Opinion. But who cares? Is that important for my thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> as i said.... YOU care that you are not.... white.
> 
> 
> you are so damn pathetic and insecure in your own skin.... its laughable.
Click to expand...


You are dumb. If im White or not has nothing to do with my Thread. But if you want im "White" by Racial Classification


----------



## Mr. H.

If you don't mind traveling, Albania might be a good bet...

The Sworn Virgins of Albania...

Jill Peters Photography - Personal Work 1


----------



## Dreamy

IM, do you like yourself? Why do you seemingly zero in so intently on your race?


----------



## Mortimer

syrenn said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had only once Sex so im almost a Virgin. I could have more often but i rejected. And I dont have any STDS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so then i guess you dont deserve to have a virgin.... since you are IMPURE and a slut yourself.
Click to expand...


i think it is not that important for guys to be virgin, guys and Girls are not equal


----------



## BecauseIKnow

^^^

Lol, keep it going, please.


----------



## Connery

InquiringMind said:


> I had only once Sex so im almost a Virgin. I could have more often but i rejected. And I dont have any STDS



Once you become a pickle you cannot go back to being a cucumber.


----------



## syrenn

BecauseIKnow said:


> Your skin color isn't going to get your girls, build confidence and be who you are, to go with the common approach. I could be in relationships but I avoid them. But it's an easy thing to do. Don't stress yourself and set goals for yourself and do them.




bingo!! His skin color makes no difference..... but it does to HIM. He has been trying to prove his "whiteness" since his first appearance here. The only person who cares is him. 

and arent you getting it...

the man...is a pussy! He has ZERO confidence. He exudes nothing masculine.


----------



## Mortimer

Dreamy said:


> IM, do you like yourself? Why do you seemingly zero in so intently on your race?



she insults me that im not White? is she in the KKK?


----------



## Votto

Connery said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> How hard is it to have sex?  Please, if monkeys can do it then I'm sure he can as well and there are plenty of women out there who would do it with anyone for a few dollars here or there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my guess.... is he will last about as long and have about as much fineness as a monkey. *Ever seen them have sex?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No but it cannot be any worse that feeding  the chickens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....a little innovation goes a long way or short way depends on the man and the circumstances.
Click to expand...


It can't be any worse, eh?

Wanna bet?


----------



## syrenn

BecauseIKnow said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had only once Sex so im almost a Virgin. I could have more often but i rejected. And I dont have any STDS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so then i guess you dont deserve to have a virgin.... since you are IMPURE and a slut yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol, yeah I thought he was saying he wants a pure on pure thing.....
Click to expand...


what he wants is something stupid and who does not know the difference


----------



## Mr. H.

Feel the tough love.


----------



## BecauseIKnow

syrenn said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your skin color isn't going to get your girls, build confidence and be who you are, to go with the common approach. I could be in relationships but I avoid them. But it's an easy thing to do. Don't stress yourself and set goals for yourself and do them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bingo!! His skin color makes no difference..... but it does to HIM. He has been trying to prove his "whiteness" since his first appearance here. The only person who cares is him.
> 
> and arent you getting it...
> 
> the man...is a pussy! He has ZERO confidence. He exudes nothing masculine.
Click to expand...


True ....and lol I meant to say don't go with the common approach, everyone is different and every girl is different in their taste.


----------



## Connery

Votto said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my guess.... is he will last about as long and have about as much fineness as a monkey. *Ever seen them have sex?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No but it cannot be any worse that feeding  the chickens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....a little innovation goes a long way or short way depends on the man and the circumstances.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It can't be any worse, eh?
> 
> Wanna bet?
> 
> View attachment 24020
Click to expand...


How cute the monkey is thirsty.


----------



## syrenn

InquiringMind said:


> You are dumb. If im White or not has nothing to do with my Thread. But if you want im "White" by Racial Classification




the only person making it about you being NOT white....is you. 

i am saying you are a pathetic pussy..... and to grow the hell up.


----------



## Connery

InquiringMind said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had only once Sex so im almost a Virgin. I could have more often but i rejected. And I dont have any STDS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so then i guess you dont deserve to have a virgin.... since you are IMPURE and a slut yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i think it is not that important for guys to be virgin, guys and Girls are not equal
Click to expand...



Are girls better than guys?


----------



## syrenn

InquiringMind said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had only once Sex so im almost a Virgin. I could have more often but i rejected. And I dont have any STDS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so then i guess you dont deserve to have a virgin.... since you are IMPURE and a slut yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i think it is not that important for guys to be virgin, guys and Girls are not equal
Click to expand...



 


spoken like a true ass hole.


----------



## Mortimer

syrenn said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are dumb. If im White or not has nothing to do with my Thread. But if you want im "White" by Racial Classification
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only person making it about you being NOT white....is you.
> 
> i am saying you are a pathetic pussy..... and to grow the hell up.
Click to expand...


you started calling me names and said im not White. just because i want a virgin.


----------



## syrenn

InquiringMind said:


> Dreamy said:
> 
> 
> 
> IM, do you like yourself? Why do you seemingly zero in so intently on your race?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she insults me that im not White? is she in the KKK?
Click to expand...


i insult you on your past pussy whining in this forum...


deal with it.....


----------



## Mortimer

Connery said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> so then i guess you dont deserve to have a virgin.... since you are IMPURE and a slut yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think it is not that important for guys to be virgin, guys and Girls are not equal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are girls better than guys?
Click to expand...


Not better or worse just different. It is common sense. If a Guy says to you "I fuck your sister" you will feel insulted but if a Girl says "I fuck your brother" you will just laugh. Girls and Guys are different.


----------



## syrenn

InquiringMind said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are dumb. If im White or not has nothing to do with my Thread. But if you want im "White" by Racial Classification
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only person making it about you being NOT white....is you.
> 
> i am saying you are a pathetic pussy..... and to grow the hell up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you started calling me names and said im not White. just because i want a virgin.
Click to expand...


thats right...

its called.... i am mocking you. 


you are worthless as a man..... are you sure you are not gay?


----------



## Mortimer

syrenn said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamy said:
> 
> 
> 
> IM, do you like yourself? Why do you seemingly zero in so intently on your race?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she insults me that im not White? is she in the KKK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i insult you on your past pussy whining in this forum...
> 
> 
> deal with it.....
Click to expand...


it was not whining, it was a normal question.


----------



## Connery

InquiringMind said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think it is not that important for guys to be virgin, guys and Girls are not equal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are girls better than guys?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not better or worse just different. It is common sense. If a Guy says to you "I fuck your sister" you will feel insulted but if a Girl says "I fuck your brother" you will just laugh. Girls and Guys are different.
Click to expand...


Hey why you talking about my family????


----------



## syrenn

InquiringMind said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> she insults me that im not White? is she in the KKK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i insult you on your past pussy whining in this forum...
> 
> 
> deal with it.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it was not whining, it was a normal question.
Click to expand...


 


no.... its a prick ass hole question they way your are presenting it. 


My guess is you want her thin and beautiful too....right.?


----------



## Dreamy

InquiringMind said:


> Dreamy said:
> 
> 
> 
> IM, do you like yourself? Why do you seemingly zero in so intently on your race?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she insults me that im not White? is she in the KKK?
Click to expand...

 
Who Syrenn?  

Let me check?

Whatcha wearing Sy?


----------



## Mortimer

Connery said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are girls better than guys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not better or worse just different. It is common sense. If a Guy says to you "I fuck your sister" you will feel insulted but if a Girl says "I fuck your brother" you will just laugh. Girls and Guys are different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey why you talking about my family????
Click to expand...


it was just a example a metaphor. sorry.


----------



## Dreamy

Connery said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had only once Sex so im almost a Virgin. I could have more often but i rejected. And I dont have any STDS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you become a pickle you cannot go back to being a cucumber.
Click to expand...

 
There ya go again Dad with those amazing words of wisdom. What a guy!


----------



## Mortimer

syrenn said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> i insult you on your past pussy whining in this forum...
> 
> 
> deal with it.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was not whining, it was a normal question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no.... its a prick ass hole question they way your are presenting it.
> 
> 
> My guess is you want her thin and beautiful too....right.?
Click to expand...


yes i want her thin and beautiful


----------



## syrenn

Dreamy said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamy said:
> 
> 
> 
> IM, do you like yourself? Why do you seemingly zero in so intently on your race?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she insults me that im not White? is she in the KKK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who Syrenn?
> 
> Let me check?
> 
> Whatcha wearing Sy?
Click to expand...


grey slacks and a blue shirt.... last i looked my KKK helmets were being pressed into service as pastry bags.


----------



## Connery

InquiringMind said:


> Dreamy said:
> 
> 
> 
> IM, do you like yourself? Why do you seemingly zero in so intently on your race?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she insults me that im not White? is she in the KKK?
Click to expand...


Yea the Kalifornia Kitchen Koalition.


----------



## syrenn

InquiringMind said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> it was not whining, it was a normal question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no.... its a prick ass hole question they way your are presenting it.
> 
> 
> My guess is you want her thin and beautiful too....right.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes i want her thin and beautiful
Click to expand...


of course you do....

what makes you think SHE is going to want a fat ugly slut like yourself?


----------



## Dreamy

syrenn said:


> Dreamy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> she insults me that im not White? is she in the KKK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who Syrenn?
> 
> Let me check?
> 
> Whatcha wearing Sy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> grey slacks and a blue shirt.... last i looked my KKK helmets were being pressed into service as pastry bags.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mortimer

syrenn said:


> Dreamy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> she insults me that im not White? is she in the KKK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who Syrenn?
> 
> Let me check?
> 
> Whatcha wearing Sy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> grey slacks and a blue shirt.... last i looked my KKK helmets were being pressed into service as pastry bags.
Click to expand...


if you are not racist or nazi i dont see why it would make a difference for you if im White or not. it is not matter of this Topic. do you think only White Guys are allowed to have virgins as wifes?


----------



## syrenn

InquiringMind said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who Syrenn?
> 
> Let me check?
> 
> Whatcha wearing Sy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grey slacks and a blue shirt.... last i looked my KKK helmets were being pressed into service as pastry bags.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if you are not racist or nazi i dont see why it would make a difference for you if im White or not. it is not matter of this Topic. do you think only White Guys are allowed to have virgins as wifes?
Click to expand...


jesus....it does not make any difference to me


But it IS an issue for you. Your incessant whining to _prove _yourself white is a HUGE problem for you.


----------



## Dreamy

InquiringMind said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> it was not whining, it was a normal question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no.... its a prick ass hole question they way your are presenting it.
> 
> 
> My guess is you want her thin and beautiful too....right.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes i want her thin and beautiful
Click to expand...

 
Hold on there sugar plum. Let me get my "Make a Wish" order form.

Okay, let's see. One unkissed virgin. Thin. Beautiful. I might have missed it but did you mention wanting a certain color or shade? Oh and that was a female, right?


----------



## Mortimer

syrenn said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> grey slacks and a blue shirt.... last i looked my KKK helmets were being pressed into service as pastry bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you are not racist or nazi i dont see why it would make a difference for you if im White or not. it is not matter of this Topic. do you think only White Guys are allowed to have virgins as wifes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> jesus....it does not make any difference to me
> 
> 
> But it IS an issue for you. Your incessant whining to _prove _yourself white is a HUGE problem for you.
Click to expand...


that is your Impression of me. but i see it completely different, i didnt whined or tried to prove myself White against all means. i asked for a bit of Feedback.


----------



## Mortimer

Dreamy said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no.... its a prick ass hole question they way your are presenting it.
> 
> 
> My guess is you want her thin and beautiful too....right.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes i want her thin and beautiful
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hold on there sugar plum. Let me get my "Make a Wish" order form.
> 
> Okay, let's see. One unkissed virgin. Thin. Beautiful. I might have missed it but did you mention wanting a certain color or shade? Oh and that was a female, right?
Click to expand...


yes a female. i dont care what race, but im most attracted to women who look like katy perry.


----------



## Connery

InquiringMind said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you are not racist or nazi i dont see why it would make a difference for you if im White or not. it is not matter of this Topic. do you think only White Guys are allowed to have virgins as wifes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jesus....it does not make any difference to me
> 
> 
> But it IS an issue for you. Your incessant whining to _prove _yourself white is a HUGE problem for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that is your Impression of me. but i see it completely different, i didnt whined or tried to prove myself White against all means. i asked for a bit of Feedback.
Click to expand...


Instead you got blow back....What do you have to offer your virgin?


----------



## syrenn

InquiringMind said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you are not racist or nazi i dont see why it would make a difference for you if im White or not. it is not matter of this Topic. do you think only White Guys are allowed to have virgins as wifes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jesus....it does not make any difference to me
> 
> 
> But it IS an issue for you. Your incessant whining to _prove _yourself white is a HUGE problem for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that is your Impression of me. but i see it completely different, i didnt whined or tried to prove myself White against all means. i asked for a bit of Feedback.
Click to expand...


you asked if you looked white....

you asked if you were white

when you were told NO

you went on for days proving your whiteness...... 

get a grip man... the only person who cares about it is you. Get the hell over being ashamed about who you are.


----------



## syrenn

InquiringMind said:


> Dreamy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes i want her thin and beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hold on there sugar plum. Let me get my "Make a Wish" order form.
> 
> Okay, let's see. One unkissed virgin. Thin. Beautiful. I might have missed it but did you mention wanting a certain color or shade? Oh and that was a female, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes a female. i dont care what race, but im most attracted to women who look like katy perry.
Click to expand...




 
and you think woman are attracted to pussys who look like you?


----------



## Dreamy

InquiringMind said:


> Dreamy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes i want her thin and beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hold on there sugar plum. Let me get my "Make a Wish" order form.
> 
> Okay, let's see. One unkissed virgin. Thin. Beautiful. I might have missed it but did you mention wanting a certain color or shade? Oh and that was a female, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes a female. i dont care what race, but im most attracted to women who look like katy perry.
Click to expand...

 
Ok love, the order has been placed. Just wait over there and someone will call you when we can fulfill your desires.


----------



## Mortimer

Connery said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> jesus....it does not make any difference to me
> 
> 
> But it IS an issue for you. Your incessant whining to _prove _yourself white is a HUGE problem for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is your Impression of me. but i see it completely different, i didnt whined or tried to prove myself White against all means. i asked for a bit of Feedback.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Instead you got blow back....What do you have to offer your virgin?
Click to expand...


i dont see her virginity as a value to be dealt for something else like money or wealth. that would be quiete unromantic. im a romantic Soul and for me it is part of romance that she is a virgin. i offer her my love.


----------



## syrenn

Connery said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> jesus....it does not make any difference to me
> 
> 
> But it IS an issue for you. Your incessant whining to _prove _yourself white is a HUGE problem for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is your Impression of me. but i see it completely different, i didnt whined or tried to prove myself White against all means. i asked for a bit of Feedback.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Instead you got blow back....What do you have to offer your virgin?
Click to expand...



a limp dick and sweaty palms?


----------



## Connery

InquiringMind said:


> Dreamy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes i want her thin and beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hold on there sugar plum. Let me get my "Make a Wish" order form.
> 
> Okay, let's see. One unkissed virgin. Thin. Beautiful. I might have missed it but did you mention wanting a certain color or shade? Oh and that was a female, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes a female. i dont care what race, but im most attracted to women who look like* katy perry*.
Click to expand...








<<<<< Katy Perry Last Friday Night


----------



## BecauseIKnow

Syreen is a 11/10 IM, she has high standard, don't feel bummed out.....


----------



## Dreamy

Connery you are killing me. First the pussy on the pole and now this!

Someone check this dude's ID.


----------



## Mortimer

syrenn said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> jesus....it does not make any difference to me
> 
> 
> But it IS an issue for you. Your incessant whining to _prove _yourself white is a HUGE problem for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is your Impression of me. but i see it completely different, i didnt whined or tried to prove myself White against all means. i asked for a bit of Feedback.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you asked if you looked white....
> 
> you asked if you were white
> 
> when you were told NO
> 
> you went on for days proving your whiteness......
> 
> get a grip man... the only person who cares about it is you. Get the hell over being ashamed about who you are.
Click to expand...


lol. everyone can read my thread in race Relations/racism and see it was not like that. im a universal Moralist not a racist. so i wouldnt care if someone is White or not, but it is important to you to prove that im not.


----------



## Connery

InquiringMind said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is your Impression of me. but i see it completely different, i didnt whined or tried to prove myself White against all means. i asked for a bit of Feedback.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead you got blow back....What do you have to offer your virgin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i dont see her virginity as a value to be dealt for something else like money or wealth. that would be quiete unromantic. im a romantic Soul and for me it is part of romance that she is a virgin. i offer her my love.
Click to expand...

  Romantic? You have a set of standards by which this imaginary lover of your must adhere to what you offer is a business arrangement.


----------



## syrenn

InquiringMind said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is your Impression of me. but i see it completely different, i didnt whined or tried to prove myself White against all means. i asked for a bit of Feedback.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you asked if you looked white....
> 
> you asked if you were white
> 
> when you were told NO
> 
> you went on for days proving your whiteness......
> 
> get a grip man... the only person who cares about it is you. Get the hell over being ashamed about who you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol. everyone can read my thread in race Relations/racism and see it was not like that. im a universal Moralist not a racist. so i wouldnt care if someone is White or not, but it is important to you to *prove that im not*.
Click to expand...


 


see... you are still trying to say that you are.......  again the only one who cares is you.


----------



## Mortimer

Connery said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> Instead you got blow back....What do you have to offer your virgin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont see her virginity as a value to be dealt for something else like money or wealth. that would be quiete unromantic. im a romantic Soul and for me it is part of romance that she is a virgin. i offer her my love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Romantic? You have a set of standards by which this imaginary lover of your must adhere to what you offer is a business arrangement.
Click to expand...


thats the Point i made, i dont see it as value for a Business Arrangement, it is just very unromantic to me if a woman is a "slut"


----------



## Mortimer

syrenn said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> you asked if you looked white....
> 
> you asked if you were white
> 
> when you were told NO
> 
> you went on for days proving your whiteness......
> 
> get a grip man... the only person who cares about it is you. Get the hell over being ashamed about who you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol. everyone can read my thread in race Relations/racism and see it was not like that. im a universal Moralist not a racist. so i wouldnt care if someone is White or not, but it is important to you to *prove that im not*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see... you are still trying to say that you are.......  again the only one who cares is you.
Click to expand...


for what i care you could call me african-american if you like. i really dont care.


----------



## Dreamy

InquiringMind said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> i dont see her virginity as a value to be dealt for something else like money or wealth. that would be quiete unromantic. im a romantic Soul and for me it is part of romance that she is a virgin. i offer her my love.
> 
> 
> 
> Romantic? You have a set of standards by which this imaginary lover of your must adhere to what you offer is a business arrangement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats the Point i made, i dont see it as value for a Business Arrangement, it is just very unromantic to me if a woman is a "slut"
Click to expand...

 
Lady in the parlor
Chef in the kitchen
Slut in the bedroom.

Mix them up if you like.


----------



## syrenn

InquiringMind said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> i dont see her virginity as a value to be dealt for something else like money or wealth. that would be quiete unromantic. im a romantic Soul and for me it is part of romance that she is a virgin. i offer her my love.
> 
> 
> 
> Romantic? You have a set of standards by which this imaginary lover of your must adhere to what you offer is a business arrangement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats the Point i made, i dont see it as value for a Business Arrangement, it is just very unromantic to me if a woman is a "slut"
Click to expand...


then i am sure you can negotiate to buy one.....


----------



## Scorpion

He can have 72 virgins if he converts to Islam, and is martyred after a suicide bombing.


----------



## Mortimer

syrenn said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> Romantic? You have a set of standards by which this imaginary lover of your must adhere to what you offer is a business arrangement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats the Point i made, i dont see it as value for a Business Arrangement, it is just very unromantic to me if a woman is a "slut"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> then i am sure you can negotiate to buy one.....
Click to expand...


i dont want to buy a woman. i want a enlightened free human being, with her having her "own head" and who is strong. i dont like weak women. i think weak women are sluts and strong women save for marriage


----------



## syrenn

Scorpion said:


> He can have 72 virgins if he converts to Islam, and is martyred after a suicide bombing.




i would lay good money he is muslim


----------



## Dreamy

InquiringMind said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats the Point i made, i dont see it as value for a Business Arrangement, it is just very unromantic to me if a woman is a "slut"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then i am sure you can negotiate to buy one.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i dont want to buy a woman. i want a enlightened free human being, with her having her "own head" and who is strong. i dont like weak women. i think weak women are sluts and strong women save for marriage
Click to expand...

 
Do strong men save for marriage too?


----------



## Mortimer

syrenn said:


> Scorpion said:
> 
> 
> 
> He can have 72 virgins if he converts to Islam, and is martyred after a suicide bombing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i would lay good money he is muslim
Click to expand...


im not muslim. im Christian, but i dont care that much for Religion. it is just very unromantic to me if a woman is a slut, as unromantic as buying her like a "Thing". it is very romantic if im the first she sleeps with


----------



## Political Junky

Wow, so cons don't think one should be a virgin, but they don't believe in contraception or abortion. What a quandary.


----------



## Mortimer

Dreamy said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> then i am sure you can negotiate to buy one.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont want to buy a woman. i want a enlightened free human being, with her having her "own head" and who is strong. i dont like weak women. i think weak women are sluts and strong women save for marriage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do strong men save for marriage too?
Click to expand...


no, i said women and guys are not same. but i think low of guys who are Playboys too. who have nothing in mind then sex, to me they are not Players but defilers


----------



## syrenn

InquiringMind said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats the Point i made, i dont see it as value for a Business Arrangement, it is just very unromantic to me if a woman is a "slut"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then i am sure you can negotiate to buy one.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i dont want to buy a woman. i want a enlightened free human being, with her having her "own head" and who is strong. i dont like weak women. i think weak women are sluts and strong women save for marriage
Click to expand...



i got news for you...

now listen carefully


woman dont like weak man.....its a huge trun off..... and that is what you reek of. 

no free, enlightened free strong woman....is never going to even look at you until you clean up your securities. Get yourself a good therapist and grow the hell up.


----------



## syrenn

InquiringMind said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scorpion said:
> 
> 
> 
> He can have 72 virgins if he converts to Islam, and is martyred after a suicide bombing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i would lay good money he is muslim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> im not muslim. im Christian, but i dont care that much for Religion. it is just very unromantic to me if a woman is a slut, as unromantic as buying her like a "Thing". it is very romantic if im the first she sleeps with
Click to expand...


you are a slut


what makes you think she would want you since YOU are a slut?


----------



## Dreamy

InquiringMind said:


> Dreamy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> i dont want to buy a woman. i want a enlightened free human being, with her having her "own head" and who is strong. i dont like weak women. i think weak women are sluts and strong women save for marriage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do strong men save for marriage too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no, i said women and guys are not same. but i think low of guys who are Playboys too. who have nothing in mind then sex, to me they are not Players but defilers
Click to expand...

 
Too late to unring that bell IM. If men can have sex before marriage then women will too. What you consider a slut is up to you but to think men can play and women will wait with their hymens intact just to please a man with your crazy ass wish list is truly delusional.

Two virigins seeking each other out is fine. One sided virginity? Kind of lame.


----------



## Connery

InquiringMind said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scorpion said:
> 
> 
> 
> He can have 72 virgins if he converts to Islam, and is martyred after a suicide bombing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i would lay good money he is muslim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * buying her like a "Thing"*.
Click to expand...

 Now you want to buy her sex toys?


----------



## Scorpion

Scorpion said:


> He can have 72 virgins if he converts to Islam, and is martyred after a suicide bombing.



Ha.........I just got neg repped for perpetuating what could be considered 'misinformation'.
It was a joke ya tool.
I forgot, its only permissible to joke about the Christian faith.(eyeroll)
In the spirit of the thread........go f*ck yourself.


----------



## Connery

IM, I am going to have a wet dream because of you. I will be in my bed and fall asleep thinking of this thread, start laughing and then pee in  my pants. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Dreamy

Connery said:


> IM, I am going to have a wet dream because of you. I will be in my bed and fall asleep thinking of this thread, start laughing and then pee in my pants. Thanks a lot.


 
Please dear God do not let me dream tonight!! I'm skeered!


----------



## BecauseIKnow

Scorpion said:


> Scorpion said:
> 
> 
> 
> He can have 72 virgins if he converts to Islam, and is martyred after a suicide bombing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha.........I just got neg repped for perpetuating what could be considered 'misinformation'.
> It was a joke ya tool.
> I forgot, its only permissible to joke about the Christian faith.(eyeroll)
> In the spirit of the thread........go f*ck yourself.
Click to expand...


lol, ill rep you next time, wasn't funny enough.


----------



## syrenn

Scorpion said:


> Scorpion said:
> 
> 
> 
> He can have 72 virgins if he converts to Islam, and is martyred after a suicide bombing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha.........I just got neg repped for perpetuating what could be considered 'misinformation'.
> It was a joke ya tool.
> I forgot, its only permissible to joke about the Christian faith.(eyeroll)
> In the spirit of the thread........go f*ck yourself.
Click to expand...


lol...if it came with a comment... post it in the repository for neg rep to laugh at!


----------



## Scorpion

BecauseIKnow said:


> Scorpion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scorpion said:
> 
> 
> 
> He can have 72 virgins if he converts to Islam, and is martyred after a suicide bombing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha.........I just got neg repped for perpetuating what could be considered 'misinformation'.
> It was a joke ya tool.
> I forgot, its only permissible to joke about the Christian faith.(eyeroll)
> In the spirit of the thread........go f*ck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol, ill rep you next time, wasn't funny enough.
Click to expand...


It's late and I'm gonna turn in.
Just thought, why should he stop at one, if he could have 72.(winkie thingie here)


----------



## syrenn

Scorpion said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scorpion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha.........I just got neg repped for perpetuating what could be considered 'misinformation'.
> It was a joke ya tool.
> I forgot, its only permissible to joke about the Christian faith.(eyeroll)
> In the spirit of the thread........go f*ck yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, ill rep you next time, wasn't funny enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's late and I'm gonna turn in.
> Just thought, why should he stop at one, if he could have 72.(winkie thingie here)
Click to expand...


dont temp him.... it may be his only chance on getting one.


----------



## Wicked Jester




----------



## syrenn

Wicked Jester said:


>



pathetic and sad isnt it..... but funny as hell too!


----------



## Mortimer

Dreamy said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do strong men save for marriage too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, i said women and guys are not same. but i think low of guys who are Playboys too. who have nothing in mind then sex, to me they are not Players but defilers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too late to unring that bell IM. If men can have sex before marriage then women will too. What you consider a slut is up to you but to think men can play and women will wait with their hymens intact just to please a man with your crazy ass wish list is truly delusional.
> 
> Two virigins seeking each other out is fine. One sided virginity? Kind of lame.
Click to expand...


it is not lame. women and men are not the same, they are not equal. i dont believe equality of genders, im patriachalist. but Kind of very relaxed patriachalist because i believe in lots of rights women should have like voting, driving a car, self determined life etc. but not when it Comes to sex. everyone needs to be aware the women and men are not in same position.


----------



## syrenn

InquiringMind said:


> Dreamy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, i said women and guys are not same. but i think low of guys who are Playboys too. who have nothing in mind then sex, to me they are not Players but defilers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too late to unring that bell IM. If men can have sex before marriage then women will too. What you consider a slut is up to you but to think men can play and women will wait with their hymens intact just to please a man with your crazy ass wish list is truly delusional.
> 
> Two virigins seeking each other out is fine. One sided virginity? Kind of lame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is not lame. women and men are not the same, they are not equal. i dont believe equality of genders, im patriachalist. but Kind of very relaxed patriachalist because i believe in lots of rights women should have like voting, driving a car, self determined life etc. but not when it Comes to sex. everyone needs to be aware the women and men are not in same position.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mortimer

Scorpion said:


> Scorpion said:
> 
> 
> 
> He can have 72 virgins if he converts to Islam, and is martyred after a suicide bombing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha.........I just got neg repped for perpetuating what could be considered 'misinformation'.
> It was a joke ya tool.
> I forgot, its only permissible to joke about the Christian faith.(eyeroll)
> In the spirit of the thread........go f*ck yourself.
Click to expand...


i dont want 72 virgins. i believe in monogamy. and i said before that im very romantic Person. i dont see why you dont get it, a woman who sucked cocks is of low value. and i dont see guys who fuck around as Players but as defilers. i said it already. and i had only once sex, i rejected to have more often.


----------



## syrenn

InquiringMind said:


> Scorpion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scorpion said:
> 
> 
> 
> He can have 72 virgins if he converts to Islam, and is martyred after a suicide bombing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha.........I just got neg repped for perpetuating what could be considered 'misinformation'.
> It was a joke ya tool.
> I forgot, its only permissible to joke about the Christian faith.(eyeroll)
> In the spirit of the thread........go f*ck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i dont want 72 virgins. i believe in monogamy. and i said before that im very romantic Person. i dont see why you dont get it, a woman who sucked cocks is of low value. and i dont see guys who fuck around as Players but as defilers. i said it already. and i had only once sex, i rejected to have more often.
Click to expand...

unless its your cock she is sucking right?


----------



## Ernie S.

I've read the OP and the last 19 posts. It the whole thread this pathetic?


----------



## syrenn

Ernie S. said:


> I've read the OP and the last 19 posts. It the whole thread this pathetic?




yep.... living prof that he is a pathetic pussy.


----------



## Ernie S.

syrenn said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too late to unring that bell IM. If men can have sex before marriage then women will too. What you consider a slut is up to you but to think men can play and women will wait with their hymens intact just to please a man with your crazy ass wish list is truly delusional.
> 
> Two virigins seeking each other out is fine. One sided virginity? Kind of lame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is not lame. women and men are not the same, they are not equal. i dont believe equality of genders, im patriachalist. but Kind of very relaxed patriachalist because i believe in lots of rights women should have like voting, driving a car, self determined life etc. but not when it Comes to sex. *everyone needs to be aware the women and men are not in same position*.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Buy the boy a copy of the Kama Sutra.


----------



## Scorpion

I'm sure she must be younger, barefoot and pregnant (by him of course, and on the first time!)


----------



## Wicked Jester

InquiringMind said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is your Impression of me. but i see it completely different, i didnt whined or tried to prove myself White against all means. i asked for a bit of Feedback.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead you got blow back....What do you have to offer your virgin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i dont see her virginity as a value to be dealt for something else like money or wealth. that would be quiete unromantic. im a romantic Soul and for me it is part of romance that she is a virgin. i offer her my love.
Click to expand...

Sooooooooo, once you've popped it, and she's no longer a virgin, then what?

Let me tell ya' somethin' dude, i've had a couple o' virgins in my day, and it sucked. They were completely clueless....So, if you're thinking it's going to be some mind blowing experience, I've got some oceanfront property in Lancaster i'll sell ya' dirt cheep.


----------



## Mortimer

syrenn said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scorpion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha.........I just got neg repped for perpetuating what could be considered 'misinformation'.
> It was a joke ya tool.
> I forgot, its only permissible to joke about the Christian faith.(eyeroll)
> In the spirit of the thread........go f*ck yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont want 72 virgins. i believe in monogamy. and i said before that im very romantic Person. i dont see why you dont get it, a woman who sucked cocks is of low value. and i dont see guys who fuck around as Players but as defilers. i said it already. and i had only once sex, i rejected to have more often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> unless its your cock she is sucking right?
Click to expand...


im romantic so i dont believe in putting it in deep her throat or into her anus. i like more cuddling, looking deep into eyes, Feeling her heart beat and touching her Hands. and making babies.


----------



## Ernie S.

Scorpion said:


> I'm sure she must be younger, barefoot and pregnant (by him of course, and on the first time!)


I couldn't describe his one and only sexual partner.



The site has rules.... Just sayin'


----------



## Mortimer

Wicked Jester said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> Instead you got blow back....What do you have to offer your virgin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont see her virginity as a value to be dealt for something else like money or wealth. that would be quiete unromantic. im a romantic Soul and for me it is part of romance that she is a virgin. i offer her my love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sooooooooo, once you've popped it, and she's no longer a virgin, then what?
> 
> Let me tell ya' somethin' dude, i've had a couple o' virgins in my day, and it sucked. They were completely clueless....So, if you're thinking it's going to be some mind blowing experience, I've got some oceanfront property in Lancaster i'll sell ya' dirt cheep.
Click to expand...


for me sex is not that important. by now i live 30 years without it and im fine. for me other values Count then mind blowing sex experiences. i dont want a virgin because i think it will be better sex but because of a romantic value it has for me.


----------



## Scorpion

Ernie S. said:


> Scorpion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure she must be younger, barefoot and pregnant (by him of course, and on the first time!)
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't describe his one and only sexual partner.
> 
> 
> 
> The site has rules.... Just sayin'
Click to expand...


But, but, ..........enquiring minds want to know!!


----------



## Mortimer

Scorpion said:


> I'm sure she must be younger, barefoot and pregnant (by him of course, and on the first time!)



younger is good, and having a Baby is a wonderful gift. well being barefoot and virgin is better then being in shoes but having sucked tons of BBC. the cover doesnt make the gift but what is inside.


----------



## Unkotare

InquiringMind said:


> how important is it to you?
> 
> id like to end up with a unkissed virgin, who never had any form of sexual physical contact to a other guy



Are you 14 years old?


----------



## Scorpion

Yeah, some guys like the wrapping paper, some don't.
If she's a wrapping paper kinda girl, she's not for you.


----------



## Wicked Jester

InquiringMind said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> i dont want 72 virgins. i believe in monogamy. and i said before that im very romantic Person. i dont see why you dont get it, a woman who sucked cocks is of low value. and i dont see guys who fuck around as Players but as defilers. i said it already. and i had only once sex, i rejected to have more often.
> 
> 
> 
> unless its your cock she is sucking right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> im romantic so i dont believe in putting it in deep her throat or into her anus. i like more cuddling, looking deep into eyes, Feeling her heart beat and touching her Hands. and making babies.
Click to expand...

Ok, so, lets say you've popped it, and a while down the road things are going great, you're all in love, and one night she's all hot and  bothered and says, ""Ok big boy, I want you to ram it up my ass 'til i'm raw.....bash my head against the headboard, stud"......What are you gonna do?


----------



## MHunterB

Two comments for you to ponder, IM:

1) You don't seem to be any too comfortable with or fond of yourself:  it's easier to find love if you love yourself.

2) When you are more concerned about what *she* wants than what you want - that's love.


----------



## Unkotare

InquiringMind said:


> i like more cuddling, looking deep into eyes, Feeling her heart beat and touching her Hands.





Oh, you're gay. Why didn't you just say so?


----------



## Mortimer

Wicked Jester said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> unless its your cock she is sucking right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im romantic so i dont believe in putting it in deep her throat or into her anus. i like more cuddling, looking deep into eyes, Feeling her heart beat and touching her Hands. and making babies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, so, lets say you've popped it, and a while down the road things are going great, you're all in love, and one night she's all hot and  bothered and says, ""Ok big boy, I want you to ram it up my ass 'til i'm raw.....bash my head against the headboard, stud"......What are you gonna do?
Click to expand...


if she is into anal sex i wouldnt marry her in first place. im not going to put my penis into her ass.


----------



## Mortimer

Unkotare said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> i like more cuddling, looking deep into eyes, Feeling her heart beat and touching her Hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you're gay. Why didn't you just say so?
Click to expand...


if im not the rough BDSM type of guy im gay? lol


----------



## Mortimer

MHunterB said:


> Two comments for you to ponder, IM:
> 
> 1) You don't seem to be any too comfortable with or fond of yourself:  it's easier to find love if you love yourself.
> 
> 2) When you are more concerned about what *she* wants than what you want - that's love.



i dont love myself im not a narcissist, but i dont hate myself because im not a self-hater. i accept myself but i see my faults as well because im realistic.

i hope i wont fall in love with a crack whore then.


----------



## Unkotare

InquiringMind said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> i like more cuddling, looking deep into eyes, Feeling her heart beat and touching her Hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you're gay. Why didn't you just say so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if im not the rough BDSM type of guy im gay? lol
Click to expand...



You're clearly not attracted to women. It's fine if that's just how you are, but stop being so coy about it. 

Maybe you're just confused. Maybe you're asexual. Maybe when you grow up you'll come to terms with your identity one way or the other. In the meantime, stop being a bloated, squirrelly wierdo.


----------



## Ernie S.

InquiringMind said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> im romantic so i dont believe in putting it in deep her throat or into her anus. i like more cuddling, looking deep into eyes, Feeling her heart beat and touching her Hands. and making babies.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so, lets say you've popped it, and a while down the road things are going great, you're all in love, and one night she's all hot and  bothered and says, ""Ok big boy, I want you to ram it up my ass 'til i'm raw.....bash my head against the headboard, stud"......What are you gonna do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if she is into anal sex i wouldnt marry her in first place. im not going to put my penis into her ass.
Click to expand...


What a shitty attitude for you to have!


----------



## Wicked Jester

InquiringMind said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> im romantic so i dont believe in putting it in deep her throat or into her anus. i like more cuddling, looking deep into eyes, Feeling her heart beat and touching her Hands. and making babies.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so, lets say you've popped it, and a while down the road things are going great, you're all in love, and one night she's all hot and  bothered and says, ""Ok big boy, I want you to ram it up my ass 'til i'm raw.....bash my head against the headboard, stud"......What are you gonna do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if she is into anal sex i wouldnt marry her in first place. im not going to put my penis into her ass.
Click to expand...

I'm not talkin' fuckin' marriage.....I'm talkin' about you finding that skinny lil' virgin, popping her, and then she turns into a total fuckin' horndog down the road...are you telling me you're just gonna walk out the door with a raging hard-on?

And, just for shits and giggles....what if you find a virgin, marry her, pop her, and THEN she turns into a total fuckin' horndog, but only for you....Are you telling me you're filing for divorce?


----------



## Mortimer

Wicked Jester said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so, lets say you've popped it, and a while down the road things are going great, you're all in love, and one night she's all hot and  bothered and says, ""Ok big boy, I want you to ram it up my ass 'til i'm raw.....bash my head against the headboard, stud"......What are you gonna do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if she is into anal sex i wouldnt marry her in first place. im not going to put my penis into her ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not talkin' fuckin' marriage.....I'm talkin' about you finding that skinny lil' virgin, popping her, and then she turns into a total fuckin' horndog down the road...are you telling me you're just gonna walk out the door with a raging hard-on?
> 
> And, just for shits and giggles....what if you find a virgin, marry her, pop her, and THEN she turns into a total fuckin' horndog, but only for you....Are you telling me you're filing for divorce?
Click to expand...


that why virginity for me starts in the Soul, and in attitude. i look for a woman with right attitude who is romantic not only for any Kind of virgin. if she has the right attitude she wont ask for a ass fuck because her values wont allow it to her. and even if she is horny she could still Refrain, because im also often horny but i Refrain from having sex every time i get a hard on. or i would have sex 10 times a day. and anal sex is just disgusting to me. i would ask her to understand me that i dont want to put it into her ass if she asked me for anal sex. if she loves me she will get over it if she is a respectable woman if she is of low value well she will for some butch guy to fuck her into ass, which means she cheats on me and i would divorce.


----------



## Mortimer

Ernie S. said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so, lets say you've popped it, and a while down the road things are going great, you're all in love, and one night she's all hot and  bothered and says, ""Ok big boy, I want you to ram it up my ass 'til i'm raw.....bash my head against the headboard, stud"......What are you gonna do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if she is into anal sex i wouldnt marry her in first place. im not going to put my penis into her ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a shitty attitude for you to have!
Click to expand...


im disgusted by the asshole sorry. i just cant do the ass.


----------



## Mr. H.

Carry me back to ol' virginity...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUmI-PfF-8k]CARRY ME BACK TO OLD VIRGINNY - Original 1878 Lyrics - Tom Roush - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Noomi

InquiringMind said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only woman you would ever be with is a two bit hooker, because no woman would ever want her first time to be with someone who would probably squash them flat.
> 
> Sorry, but its true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im dissappointed, because im bullied for my inherent characteristics and appearance (you are not White, you are fat etc.) as if only toned and White males have the right to choose a life partner
Click to expand...


You have the right to choose your life partner, but don't expect to find a woman who has never been kissed. Why the fuck would you want that for?


----------



## Noomi

InquiringMind said:


> im romantic so i dont believe in putting it in deep her throat or into her anus. i like more cuddling, looking deep into eyes, Feeling her heart beat and touching her Hands. and making babies.



Girls like oral sex, and so do guys. She isn't going to want to have sex every time, you know.


----------



## Mortimer

Noomi said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only woman you would ever be with is a two bit hooker, because no woman would ever want her first time to be with someone who would probably squash them flat.
> 
> Sorry, but its true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im dissappointed, because im bullied for my inherent characteristics and appearance (you are not White, you are fat etc.) as if only toned and White males have the right to choose a life partner
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have the right to choose your life partner, but don't expect to find a woman who has never been kissed. Why the fuck would you want that for?
Click to expand...


Because i want her to submit her whole self only to me.


----------



## Mortimer

Noomi said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> im romantic so i dont believe in putting it in deep her throat or into her anus. i like more cuddling, looking deep into eyes, Feeling her heart beat and touching her Hands. and making babies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girls like oral sex, and so do guys. She isn't going to want to have sex every time, you know.
Click to expand...


i dont like oral sex. i dont understand why a Girl would like to suck on a cock?


----------



## uscitizen

Connery said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had only once Sex so im almost a Virgin. I could have more often but i rejected. And I dont have any STDS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you become a pickle you cannot go back to being a cucumber.
Click to expand...


yeah kinda like being almost pregnant.


----------



## Wicked Jester

InquiringMind said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> im romantic so i dont believe in putting it in deep her throat or into her anus. i like more cuddling, looking deep into eyes, Feeling her heart beat and touching her Hands. and making babies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girls like oral sex, and so do guys. She isn't going to want to have sex every time, you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i dont like oral sex. i dont understand why a Girl would like to suck on a cock?
Click to expand...

Dude, respectfully, you're asking questions on a message board that can only be answered by going out and experiencing life....You're sounding as though you're looking for a relationship that is basically one dimensional, meaning, it's about what YOU want....Well, as a soon to be forty nine year old man, who has been very happily married for quite a few years, I can tell you that a one dimensional marriage/relationship will NEVER work.....There has to be give and take from both sides, in EVERY aspect of the relationship.....Until you realize that, you're just going to go through life alone, or end up being very hurt by somebody at some point.

I wish ya' luck....But, go out and live life.


----------



## Mortimer

Wicked Jester said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Girls like oral sex, and so do guys. She isn't going to want to have sex every time, you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont like oral sex. i dont understand why a Girl would like to suck on a cock?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, respectfully, you're asking questions on a message board that can only be answered by going out and experiencing life....You're sounding as though you're looking for a relationship that is basically one dimensional, meaning, it's about what YOU want....Well, as a soon to be forty nine year old man, who has been very happily married for quite a few years, I can tell you that a one dimensional marriage/relationship will NEVER work.....There has to be give and take from both sides, in EVERY aspect of the relationship.....Until you realize that, you're just going to go through life alone, or end up being very hurt by somebody at some point.
> 
> I wish ya' luck....But, go out and live life.
Click to expand...


Thank you, but I dont think I want a one dimensional relationship, and im not a guy who is always pushing his will in a relationship. Actually im a kinda guy who emphasis on the wishes of the woman. for me it is just Basic that i dont want a slut. well nowadays most women had experiences with at least 10 guys before they end married, and if it was only 10 they are kinda conservative. so it will be very difficult even if i end up with a woman who has experiences i wouldnt want her to tell me about her past Lovers, and i will always be hurt about it, because im a very jealous kind of guy.


----------



## rightwinger

Most women who are virgins, most men who are virgins are virgins for a reason. They do not have basic social skills and are awkward in relationships

You seem to fit the bill


----------



## Mortimer

rightwinger said:


> Most women who are virgins, most men who are virgins are virgins for a reason. They do not have basic social skills and are awkward in relationships
> 
> You seem to fit the bill



when I have been 16years old i was ridicoled for being a virgin because most of my Peers already had sex at the Age of 14/15 and i was put under Group pressure to have sex that is why i had sex once so i could say im not a virgin because it is a shame to be a virgin in our Society. People attack me for my values on sexuality, and we dont really have a choice if we want to save for marriage or not, because all of us go through what i went through


----------



## rightwinger

InquiringMind said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most women who are virgins, most men who are virgins are virgins for a reason. They do not have basic social skills and are awkward in relationships
> 
> You seem to fit the bill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when I have been 16years old i was ridicoled for being a virgin because most of my Peers already had sex at the Age of 14/15 and i was put under Group pressure to have sex that is why i had sex once so i could say im not a virgin because it is a shame to be a virgin in our Society. People attack me for my values on sexuality, and we dont really have a choice if we want to save for marriage or not, because all of us go through what i went through
Click to expand...


You have a poor self image and a bizarre view of what you expect from a relationship. Just a hint....sex is a very small part of it

Being judgemental about relationships that occured before you met a woman is not a good way to start.  Holding women to a standard that you, yourself do not meet is also not a good way to start.

Another hint.......don't treat sex like it is dirty


----------



## Mortimer

rightwinger said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most women who are virgins, most men who are virgins are virgins for a reason. They do not have basic social skills and are awkward in relationships
> 
> You seem to fit the bill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when I have been 16years old i was ridicoled for being a virgin because most of my Peers already had sex at the Age of 14/15 and i was put under Group pressure to have sex that is why i had sex once so i could say im not a virgin because it is a shame to be a virgin in our Society. People attack me for my values on sexuality, and we dont really have a choice if we want to save for marriage or not, because all of us go through what i went through
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a poor self image and a bizarre view of what you expect from a relationship. Just a hint....sex is a very small part of it
> 
> Being judgemental about relationships that occured before you met a woman is not a good way to start.  Holding women to a standard that you, yourself do not meet is also not a good way to start.
> 
> Another hint.......don't treat sex like it is dirty
Click to expand...


1.i agree that sex is only a small part of human relationships, yet you are a hypocrite like most People who will say that to disprove me. because clearly sex is very important part of our Society, and prove is what i went through when i have been bullied for being a virgin when i have been a Teenager at the Age of 16. if sex is truly unimportant then you wouldnt mind my opinion, because everyone would have a choice either pro or contra sex before marriage. but sex is clearly polarised in our Society (there is someone like me and then the majority of People who reject my views, there is no inbetween). and if sex is not that important does it means we should not care with whom we sleep, how often, where etc.? or it means sex is not important as in a woman shouldnt leave a guy if he is not a sex bomb, or a guy a woman if she is bad at giving head or doesnt want to do all the kinky stuff he wants. for me it is clearly the latter, but for the majority it is clearly the first.

2.i dont judge them by their past more like by their attitudes and characters and many sexual Encounters speak for no values and poor character, they dont know what romance is

3.i hold guys generally by other Standards then females


----------



## Connery

InquiringMind said:


> Thank you, but I dont think I want a one dimensional relationship, and im not a guy who is always pushing his will in a relationship. Actually im a kinda guy who emphasis on the wishes of the woman. for me it is just Basic that i dont want a slut. well nowadays most women had experiences with at least 10 guys before they end married, and if it was only 10 they are kinda conservative. so it will be very difficult even if i end up with a woman who has experiences i wouldnt want her to tell me about her past Lovers, and i will always be hurt about it, because *im a very jealous kind of guy.*




Jealousy will kill any relationship. Jealousy is not about love, but, fear and insecurity. There is nothing better than to have the person you love grow into and enjoy the relationship naturally, at their own rate and come to you freely . What you suggest has nothing to do with love, but, emotional hostage taking; that will never last the test of time and will be filled with anger, resentment and deception on both parties even for the most innocent interactions with those outside the relationship.

What you propose  is a living hell.


----------



## rightwinger

InquiringMind said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> when I have been 16years old i was ridicoled for being a virgin because most of my Peers already had sex at the Age of 14/15 and i was put under Group pressure to have sex that is why i had sex once so i could say im not a virgin because it is a shame to be a virgin in our Society. People attack me for my values on sexuality, and we dont really have a choice if we want to save for marriage or not, because all of us go through what i went through
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a poor self image and a bizarre view of what you expect from a relationship. Just a hint....sex is a very small part of it
> 
> Being judgemental about relationships that occured before you met a woman is not a good way to start.  Holding women to a standard that you, yourself do not meet is also not a good way to start.
> 
> Another hint.......don't treat sex like it is dirty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.i agree that sex is only a small part of human relationships, yet you are a hypocrite like most People who will say that to disprove me. because clearly sex is very important part of our Society, and prove is what i went through when i have been bullied for being a virgin when i have been a Teenager at the Age of 16. if sex is truly unimportant then you wouldnt mind my opinion, because everyone would have a choice either pro or contra sex before marriage. but sex is clearly polarised in our Society (there is someone like me and then the majority of People who reject my views, there is no inbetween). and if sex is not that important does it means we should not care with whom we sleep, how often, where etc.? or it means sex is not important as in a woman shouldnt leave a guy if he is not a sex bomb, or a guy a woman if she is bad at giving head or doesnt want to do all the kinky stuff he wants. for me it is clearly the latter, but for the majority it is clearly the first.
> 
> 2.i dont judge them by their past more like by their attitudes and characters and many sexual Encounters speak for no values and poor character, they dont know what romance is
> 
> 3.i hold guys generally by other Standards then females
Click to expand...


Sex is part of a normal human relationship. What goes on between the sheets is between that couple. To some people, sex is just fun and not a sealing of a human bond forever. It is up to the individual how they execute their sexuality

You are obviously uptight about sex and are not going to change. You will have to find a woman of similar views who is willing to conform to your strict views on sex

You are obviously from a culture outside of the traditional American culture. I suggest you seek out women from your culture or one with similar beliefs on the role of women


----------



## Mortimer

Connery said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, but I dont think I want a one dimensional relationship, and im not a guy who is always pushing his will in a relationship. Actually im a kinda guy who emphasis on the wishes of the woman. for me it is just Basic that i dont want a slut. well nowadays most women had experiences with at least 10 guys before they end married, and if it was only 10 they are kinda conservative. so it will be very difficult even if i end up with a woman who has experiences i wouldnt want her to tell me about her past Lovers, and i will always be hurt about it, because *im a very jealous kind of guy.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jealousy will kill any relationship. Jealousy is not about love, but, fear and insecurity. There is nothing better than to have the person you love grow into and enjoy the relationship naturally, at their own rate and come to you freely . What you suggest has nothing to do with love, but, emotional hostage taking; that will never last the test of time and will be filled with anger, resentment and deception on both parties even for the most innocent interactions with those outside the relationship.
> 
> What you propose  is a living hell.
Click to expand...


im jealous, but not someone who doesnt trust his woman. i dont go Monitoring her 24/7, im not that Kind of jealous


----------



## Mortimer

rightwinger said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a poor self image and a bizarre view of what you expect from a relationship. Just a hint....sex is a very small part of it
> 
> Being judgemental about relationships that occured before you met a woman is not a good way to start.  Holding women to a standard that you, yourself do not meet is also not a good way to start.
> 
> Another hint.......don't treat sex like it is dirty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.i agree that sex is only a small part of human relationships, yet you are a hypocrite like most People who will say that to disprove me. because clearly sex is very important part of our Society, and prove is what i went through when i have been bullied for being a virgin when i have been a Teenager at the Age of 16. if sex is truly unimportant then you wouldnt mind my opinion, because everyone would have a choice either pro or contra sex before marriage. but sex is clearly polarised in our Society (there is someone like me and then the majority of People who reject my views, there is no inbetween). and if sex is not that important does it means we should not care with whom we sleep, how often, where etc.? or it means sex is not important as in a woman shouldnt leave a guy if he is not a sex bomb, or a guy a woman if she is bad at giving head or doesnt want to do all the kinky stuff he wants. for me it is clearly the latter, but for the majority it is clearly the first.
> 
> 2.i dont judge them by their past more like by their attitudes and characters and many sexual Encounters speak for no values and poor character, they dont know what romance is
> 
> 3.i hold guys generally by other Standards then females
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sex is part of a normal human relationship. What goes on between the sheets is between that couple. To some people, sex is just fun and not a sealing of a human bond forever. It is up to the individual how they execute their sexuality
> 
> You are obviously uptight about sex and are not going to change. You will have to find a woman of similar views who is willing to conform to your strict views on sex
> 
> You are obviously from a culture outside of the traditional American culture. I suggest you seek out women from your culture or one with similar beliefs on the role of women
Click to expand...


I will probably never come to see a american in real life, so im not seeking out a american wife. But where I live and grew up it is not different. And there is no real free choice in sex, at least not in america and western europe or wherever sexual liberty reigns. Even other countries and cultures, societies who have different views are bullied by western powers to Change. For example Russia put a ban on gay Propaganda and now they are under attack, just like i have been under attack for Holding on to virginity, or by a few here for wanting a virgin woman.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Nothing says "gangster" more that a one dollar bill!


----------



## rightwinger

InquiringMind said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.i agree that sex is only a small part of human relationships, yet you are a hypocrite like most People who will say that to disprove me. because clearly sex is very important part of our Society, and prove is what i went through when i have been bullied for being a virgin when i have been a Teenager at the Age of 16. if sex is truly unimportant then you wouldnt mind my opinion, because everyone would have a choice either pro or contra sex before marriage. but sex is clearly polarised in our Society (there is someone like me and then the majority of People who reject my views, there is no inbetween). and if sex is not that important does it means we should not care with whom we sleep, how often, where etc.? or it means sex is not important as in a woman shouldnt leave a guy if he is not a sex bomb, or a guy a woman if she is bad at giving head or doesnt want to do all the kinky stuff he wants. for me it is clearly the latter, but for the majority it is clearly the first.
> 
> 2.i dont judge them by their past more like by their attitudes and characters and many sexual Encounters speak for no values and poor character, they dont know what romance is
> 
> 3.i hold guys generally by other Standards then females
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sex is part of a normal human relationship. What goes on between the sheets is between that couple. To some people, sex is just fun and not a sealing of a human bond forever. It is up to the individual how they execute their sexuality
> 
> You are obviously uptight about sex and are not going to change. You will have to find a woman of similar views who is willing to conform to your strict views on sex
> 
> You are obviously from a culture outside of the traditional American culture. I suggest you seek out women from your culture or one with similar beliefs on the role of women
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will probably never come to see a american in real life, so im not seeking out a american wife. But where I live and grew up it is not different. And there is no real free choice in sex, at least not in america and western europe or wherever sexual liberty reigns. Even other countries and cultures, societies who have different views are bullied by western powers to Change. For example Russia put a ban on gay Propaganda and now they are under attack, just like i have been under attack for Holding on to virginity, or by a few here for wanting a virgin woman.
Click to expand...


Why do you care?

Be your own person. Who cares about what other people think?  You are not from the Western culture so why do you care what westerners think? If you express your views, you will be criticised by people with a western view

Do what you think is right. Find a girl who meets your values. Just don't expect an American girl to take your bullshit


----------



## Mortimer

rightwinger said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sex is part of a normal human relationship. What goes on between the sheets is between that couple. To some people, sex is just fun and not a sealing of a human bond forever. It is up to the individual how they execute their sexuality
> 
> You are obviously uptight about sex and are not going to change. You will have to find a woman of similar views who is willing to conform to your strict views on sex
> 
> You are obviously from a culture outside of the traditional American culture. I suggest you seek out women from your culture or one with similar beliefs on the role of women
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will probably never come to see a american in real life, so im not seeking out a american wife. But where I live and grew up it is not different. And there is no real free choice in sex, at least not in america and western europe or wherever sexual liberty reigns. Even other countries and cultures, societies who have different views are bullied by western powers to Change. For example Russia put a ban on gay Propaganda and now they are under attack, just like i have been under attack for Holding on to virginity, or by a few here for wanting a virgin woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you care?
> 
> Be your own person. Who cares about what other people think?  You are not from the Western culture so why do you care what westerners think? If you express your views, you will be criticised by people with a western view
> 
> Do what you think is right. Find a girl who meets your values. Just don't expect an American girl to take your bullshit
Click to expand...


I have not been only criticed but heavily insulted "fat, ugly, gay and many more". Yes i expressed my views and asked if someone shares similar views. And If I cant have a american wife, americans shouldnt be able to have wifes from other cultures but many americans seek out mates from other cultures and do have some.


----------



## Unkotare

InquiringMind said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> im romantic so i dont believe in putting it in deep her throat or into her anus. i like more cuddling, looking deep into eyes, Feeling her heart beat and touching her Hands. and making babies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girls like oral sex, and so do guys. She isn't going to want to have sex every time, you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i dont like oral sex. i dont understand why a Girl would like to suck on a cock?
Click to expand...



You are either a kid who has never had sex or so much as talked to a woman for any length of time, or you are the most hopeless loser on the planet.


Or both.


----------



## syrenn

InquiringMind said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> i dont see her virginity as a value to be dealt for something else like money or wealth. that would be quiete unromantic. im a romantic Soul and for me it is part of romance that she is a virgin. i offer her my love.
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooooooo, once you've popped it, and she's no longer a virgin, then what?
> 
> Let me tell ya' somethin' dude, i've had a couple o' virgins in my day, and it sucked. They were completely clueless....So, if you're thinking it's going to be some mind blowing experience, I've got some oceanfront property in Lancaster i'll sell ya' dirt cheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> for me sex is not that important. by now i live 30 years without it and im fine. for me other values Count then mind blowing sex experiences. i dont want a virgin because i think it will be better sex but because of a romantic value it has for me.
Click to expand...



and at the rate you are going.... trust me, you will live another 30 without it too.


----------



## syrenn

Scorpion said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scorpion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure she must be younger, barefoot and pregnant (by him of course, and on the first time!)
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't describe his one and only sexual partner.
> 
> 
> 
> The site has rules.... Just sayin'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But, but, ..........enquiring minds want to know!!
Click to expand...



there is a sticky devoted to it in announcements and feedback. 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/announcements-and-feedback/255689-beastiality.html


----------



## syrenn

InquiringMind said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> im dissappointed, because im bullied for my inherent characteristics and appearance (you are not White, you are fat etc.) as if only toned and White males have the right to choose a life partner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have the right to choose your life partner, but don't expect to find a woman who has never been kissed. Why the fuck would you want that for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because i want her to submit her whole self only to me.
Click to expand...



from the man who just said he is not into BDSM....

oh the irony!


----------



## syrenn

InquiringMind said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will probably never come to see a american in real life, so im not seeking out a american wife. But where I live and grew up it is not different. And there is no real free choice in sex, at least not in america and western europe or wherever sexual liberty reigns. Even other countries and cultures, societies who have different views are bullied by western powers to Change. For example Russia put a ban on gay Propaganda and now they are under attack, just like i have been under attack for Holding on to virginity, or by a few here for wanting a virgin woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you care?
> 
> Be your own person. Who cares about what other people think?  You are not from the Western culture so why do you care what westerners think? If you express your views, you will be criticised by people with a western view
> 
> Do what you think is right. Find a girl who meets your values. Just don't expect an American girl to take your bullshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have not been only criticed but heavily insulted "fat, ugly, gay and many more". Yes i expressed my views and asked if someone shares similar views. And If I cant have a american wife, americans shouldnt be able to have wifes from other cultures but many americans seek out mates from other cultures and do have some.
Click to expand...



ever think women from "other cultures" don't want men like you becasue of your culture and ideas on sex and woman?


----------



## Unkotare

syrenn said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you care?
> 
> Be your own person. Who cares about what other people think?  You are not from the Western culture so why do you care what westerners think? If you express your views, you will be criticised by people with a western view
> 
> Do what you think is right. Find a girl who meets your values. Just don't expect an American girl to take your bullshit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not been only criticed but heavily insulted "fat, ugly, gay and many more". Yes i expressed my views and asked if someone shares similar views. And If I cant have a american wife, americans shouldnt be able to have wifes from other cultures but many americans seek out mates from other cultures and do have some.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ever think women from "other cultures" don't want men like you becasue of your culture and ideas on sex and woman?
Click to expand...



No woman from any culture wants him because he's a fucking loser.


----------



## syrenn

Unkotare said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not been only criticed but heavily insulted "fat, ugly, gay and many more". Yes i expressed my views and asked if someone shares similar views. And If I cant have a american wife, americans shouldnt be able to have wifes from other cultures but many americans seek out mates from other cultures and do have some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ever think women from "other cultures" don't want men like you becasue of your culture and ideas on sex and woman?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No woman from any culture wants him because he's a fucking loser.
Click to expand...


i agree. 

loser with a capital L


----------



## SmarterThanHick

IM, I'm going to assume for a moment, against my better judgement, that you are in fact not trolling.

You have to understand that the reason behind people's hostility here is because you are setting up a double standard, stating that a female virgin is romantic and desirable, but your own virginity (or lack thereof) "doesn't count" for some reason. If you want a woman who values virginity and similarly sees it as something romantic, why do you believe she wouldn't want the same qualities in her mate? Because "men and women are different" is HAND WAIVING. Either viriginity is something to be valued, or it's not. If you think some woman is saving herself, then I guarantee you it's something she values. Meaning you're not.


----------



## Mortimer

SmarterThanHick said:


> IM, I'm going to assume for a moment, against my better judgement, that you are in fact not trolling.
> 
> You have to understand that the reason behind people's hostility here is because you are setting up a double standard, stating that a female virgin is romantic and desirable, but your own virginity (or lack thereof) "doesn't count" for some reason. If you want a woman who values virginity and similarly sees it as something romantic, why do you believe she wouldn't want the same qualities in her mate? Because "men and women are different" is HAND WAIVING. Either viriginity is something to be valued, or it's not. If you think some woman is saving herself, then I guarantee you it's something she values. Meaning you're not.



If you dont understand why guys are not the same as females when it Comes to sex then i cant help you. If you dont see a difference between the genders. And Im certainly not a defiler and Player, because I had only once Sex. I dont go out to Prey on Women to bring them into Bed. I had only ONCE Sex and Im almost 30. You think there is no difference if you had once or hundred times? Im certainly not a "asshole" when it Comes to females.


----------



## SmarterThanHick

Oddly enough, this isn't about gender differences with respect to sex. This is about a value system: one which you yourself setup in this thread. Either virginity is or is not romantic. You claim it is, yet concurrently claiming it doesn't count for men. And you have yet to be able to elucidate why that double standard exist. You hand waive about men and women being different. I'm aware. But it still doesn't answer the question: why do you believe a woman who is saving her virginity, clearly demonstrating she believes it is valuable, will not see it as valuable in a man?

The point you make that it only happened once is much like your point earlier where you came close to insinuating that your one time somehow didn't count.  That you were "almost" a virgin.  That's like being "almost dead".  You either are, or you're not. Your comment about not being unromantic is your way of downplaying the double standard to yourself. If having sex once is not unromantic, does the same hold true for a woman? Why or why not? Don't tell me "there are differences". Tell me why or why not.


----------



## MHunterB

If you think that all men are only one way, and all women are another  - then you are very very wrong.

If you think that there is only one 'right' way for men or women to be - then you are very very wrong.


----------



## Mortimer

SmarterThanHick said:


> Oddly enough, this isn't about gender differences with respect to sex. This is about a value system: one which you yourself setup in this thread. Either virginity is or is not romantic. You claim it is, yet concurrently claiming it doesn't count for men. And you have yet to be able to elucidate why that double standard exist. You hand waive about men and women being different. I'm aware. But it still doesn't answer the question: why do you believe a woman who is saving her virginity, clearly demonstrating she believes it is valuable, will not see it as valuable in a man?
> 
> The point you make that it only happened once is much like your point earlier where you came close to insinuating that your one time somehow didn't count.  That you were "almost" a virgin.  That's like being "almost dead".  You either are, or you're not. Your comment about not being unromantic is your way of downplaying the double standard to yourself. If having sex once is not unromantic, does the same hold true for a woman? Why or why not? Don't tell me "there are differences". Tell me why or why not.



Ok I will demonstrate it with a Picture. He is the Knight she is the Virgin. Thats romantic. Would it be Romantic if she were the Knight and he the Virgin?


----------



## Mortimer

MHunterB said:


> If you think that all men are only one way, and all women are another  - then you are very very wrong.
> 
> If you think that there is only one 'right' way for men or women to be - then you are very very wrong.



I dont even think that.


----------



## syrenn

InquiringMind said:


> SmarterThanHick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly enough, this isn't about gender differences with respect to sex. This is about a value system: one which you yourself setup in this thread. Either virginity is or is not romantic. You claim it is, yet concurrently claiming it doesn't count for men. And you have yet to be able to elucidate why that double standard exist. You hand waive about men and women being different. I'm aware. But it still doesn't answer the question: why do you believe a woman who is saving her virginity, clearly demonstrating she believes it is valuable, will not see it as valuable in a man?
> 
> The point you make that it only happened once is much like your point earlier where you came close to insinuating that your one time somehow didn't count.  That you were "almost" a virgin.  That's like being "almost dead".  You either are, or you're not. Your comment about not being unromantic is your way of downplaying the double standard to yourself. If having sex once is not unromantic, does the same hold true for a woman? Why or why not? Don't tell me "there are differences". Tell me why or why not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I will demonstrate it with a Picture. He is the Knight she is the Virgin. Thats romantic. Would it be Romantic if she were the Knight and he the Virgin?
Click to expand...


really? ... how do you know she is a virgin?


----------



## MHunterB

"Im certainly not a "asshole" when it Comes to females."

That's what you think, IM - but your opinion is irrelevant in this case.  It's the opinion of the women you encounter which counts.  Because 'it takes two' to have a relationship - which you never will until you learn to think about what SHE wants.

That isn't confined just to romance:  it covers business, friendship and a lot of other interactions.  There HAS to be something worthwhile in it for BOTH parties, or there's no deal.


----------



## Mortimer

SmarterThanHick said:


> If having sex once is not unromantic, does the same hold true for a woman? Why or why not? Don't tell me "there are differences". Tell me why or why not.



If she Displays the right attitude and regrets she made once a mistake, I could overlook it. I would not love her less.


----------



## SmarterThanHick

she is an elf. how do you know she's a virgin? what makes you think he isn't? putting the sci-fi elements aside, this more closely dates to a completely different time. do you believe yourself in the middle ages?

you are projecting your own beliefs onto a painting, without actually addressing the actual issue. I'm asking you WHY you feel virginity is less romantic for males than females. 

I'll give you a hint to your difficulty in answering: there's no logic behind your superficial perspective. 

In summary, please watch this: http://www.collegehumor.com/video/6862303/my-elf-girlfriend-sex-talk


----------



## Mortimer

syrenn said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanHick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly enough, this isn't about gender differences with respect to sex. This is about a value system: one which you yourself setup in this thread. Either virginity is or is not romantic. You claim it is, yet concurrently claiming it doesn't count for men. And you have yet to be able to elucidate why that double standard exist. You hand waive about men and women being different. I'm aware. But it still doesn't answer the question: why do you believe a woman who is saving her virginity, clearly demonstrating she believes it is valuable, will not see it as valuable in a man?
> 
> The point you make that it only happened once is much like your point earlier where you came close to insinuating that your one time somehow didn't count.  That you were "almost" a virgin.  That's like being "almost dead".  You either are, or you're not. Your comment about not being unromantic is your way of downplaying the double standard to yourself. If having sex once is not unromantic, does the same hold true for a woman? Why or why not? Don't tell me "there are differences". Tell me why or why not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I will demonstrate it with a Picture. He is the Knight she is the Virgin. Thats romantic. Would it be Romantic if she were the Knight and he the Virgin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> really? ... how do you know she is a virgin?
Click to expand...


because every princess in a fairy tale is a vrigin. While the Guy is strong, brave and can drink alot but certainly it is not important that he is a virgin. Of course those are only stereotypes but you get my Point?


----------



## SmarterThanHick

InquiringMind said:


> If she Displays the right attitude and regrets she made once a mistake, I could overlook it. I would not love her less.



what makes you think her prior sexual activity was a mistake? what if she makes love to you, but it doesn't work out? would YOU then be her mistake she regrets?


----------



## MHunterB

Ok I will demonstrate it with a Picture. He is the Knight she is the Virgin. Thats romantic. Would it be Romantic if she were the Knight and he the Virgin? 

You might ask my husband about that.  We've been married 38 years.  

Incidentally, I hope you are in support of 'interracial' love stories, 'cause she's got pointy ears which means she's an Elf.


----------



## Mortimer

SmarterThanHick said:


> she is an elf. how do you know she's a virgin? what makes you think he isn't? putting the sci-fi elements aside, this more closely dates to a completely different time. do you believe yourself in the middle ages?
> 
> you are projecting your own beliefs onto a painting, without actually addressing the actual issue. I'm asking you WHY you feel virginity is less romantic for males than females.
> 
> I'll give you a hint to your difficulty in answering: there's no logic behind your superficial perspective.
> 
> In summary, please watch this: My Elf Girlfriend: Sex Talk - CollegeHumor Video



she is certainly a virgin or he would not love her and she would not be worth to be in a fairy tale, if she were a slut. In fair tales all miladies, princesses, fairies etc. are virgins not sluts. While the guy is brave, strong, can drink alot and eat alot etc. but it is not important he is a virgin (maybe he is or he is not - but it is not important for him to be)


----------



## Mortimer

SmarterThanHick said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> If she Displays the right attitude and regrets she made once a mistake, I could overlook it. I would not love her less.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what makes you think her prior sexual activity was a mistake? what if she makes love to you, but it doesn't work out? would YOU then be her mistake she regrets?
Click to expand...


if she was married, it is normal. if she was not married then it was a mistake. i want a woman who believes in not having sex before marriage.


----------



## syrenn

InquiringMind said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I will demonstrate it with a Picture. He is the Knight she is the Virgin. Thats romantic. Would it be Romantic if she were the Knight and he the Virgin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really? ... how do you know she is a virgin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because every princess in a fairy tale is a vrigin. While the Guy is strong, brave and can drink alot but certainly it is not important that he is a virgin. Of course those are only stereotypes but you get my Point?
Click to expand...



ah.... so we are talking about fairy tale love and sex. 


again....as stated in my first response to you......... GROW THE FUCK UP.


----------



## MHunterB

InquiringMind said:


> SmarterThanHick said:
> 
> 
> 
> If having sex once is not unromantic, does the same hold true for a woman? Why or why not? Don't tell me "there are differences". Tell me why or why not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If she Displays the right attitude and regrets she made once a mistake, I could overlook it. I would not love her less.
Click to expand...


  Just what is this 'right attitude'?


----------



## syrenn

InquiringMind said:


> SmarterThanHick said:
> 
> 
> 
> she is an elf. how do you know she's a virgin? what makes you think he isn't? putting the sci-fi elements aside, this more closely dates to a completely different time. do you believe yourself in the middle ages?
> 
> you are projecting your own beliefs onto a painting, without actually addressing the actual issue. I'm asking you WHY you feel virginity is less romantic for males than females.
> 
> I'll give you a hint to your difficulty in answering: there's no logic behind your superficial perspective.
> 
> In summary, please watch this: My Elf Girlfriend: Sex Talk - CollegeHumor Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she is certainly a virgin or he would not love her and she would not be worth to be in a fairy tale, if she were a slut. In fair tales all miladies, princesses, fairies etc. are virgins not sluts. While the guy is brave, strong, can drink alot and eat alot etc. but it is not important he is a virgin (maybe he is or he is not - but it is not important for him to be)
Click to expand...



ok.... so i see you have the drink a lot and eat a lot thing already going on.....


----------



## dblack

Ewww..... to paraphrase Heinlein, virginity is a correctable deficiency. Nothing more.


----------



## SmarterThanHick

InquiringMind said:


> she is certainly a virgin or he would not love her and she would not be worth to be in a fairy tale, if she were a slut. In fair tales all miladies, princesses, fairies etc. are virgins not sluts. While the guy is brave, strong, can drink alot and eat alot etc. but it is not important he is a virgin (maybe he is or he is not - but it is not important for him to be)



and if we lived in a fairytale i would encourage you to go yonder and seek out thine truest princess love!  

but that's fiction. stories. elves don't exist. that dude is actually her brother. It's a plutonic hand kiss. 

But you see you are using circular reasoning here, which is why you are getting such a negative reaction from others.  Do you think in the real world that virginity is what causes love?


----------



## Connery

InquiringMind said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I will demonstrate it with a Picture. He is the Knight she is the Virgin. Thats romantic. Would it be Romantic if she were the Knight and he the Virgin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really? ... how do you know she is a virgin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because every princess in a fairy tale is a vrigin. While the Guy is strong, brave and can drink alot but certainly it is not important that he is a virgin. Of course those are only stereotypes but you get my Point?
Click to expand...


Snow White in RL....


----------



## Mortimer

SmarterThanHick said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> she is certainly a virgin or he would not love her and she would not be worth to be in a fairy tale, if she were a slut. In fair tales all miladies, princesses, fairies etc. are virgins not sluts. While the guy is brave, strong, can drink alot and eat alot etc. but it is not important he is a virgin (maybe he is or he is not - but it is not important for him to be)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and if we lived in a fairytale i would encourage you to go yonder and seek out thine truest princess love!
> 
> but that's fiction. stories. elves don't exist. that dude is actually her brother. It's a plutonic hand kiss.
> 
> But you see you are using circular reasoning here, which is why you are getting such a negative reaction from others.  Do you think in the real world that virginity is what causes love?
Click to expand...


I know that elves dont exist and i dont know the Background of the Picture. I could have posted a similar Picture to make my Point.

for example





he holds her in his Hands, would it be normal if she hold him in the Hands?

I try to demonstrate a Point, you shouldnt take it too literally. I give metaphors.


----------



## Mortimer

syrenn said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really? ... how do you know she is a virgin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because every princess in a fairy tale is a vrigin. While the Guy is strong, brave and can drink alot but certainly it is not important that he is a virgin. Of course those are only stereotypes but you get my Point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ah.... so we are talking about fairy tale love and sex.
> 
> 
> again....as stated in my first response to you......... GROW THE FUCK UP.
Click to expand...


better fairy tale "love and sex", then porn "love and sex"


----------



## syrenn

InquiringMind said:


> SmarterThanHick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> she is certainly a virgin or he would not love her and she would not be worth to be in a fairy tale, if she were a slut. In fair tales all miladies, princesses, fairies etc. are virgins not sluts. While the guy is brave, strong, can drink alot and eat alot etc. but it is not important he is a virgin (maybe he is or he is not - but it is not important for him to be)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and if we lived in a fairytale i would encourage you to go yonder and seek out thine truest princess love!
> 
> but that's fiction. stories. elves don't exist. that dude is actually her brother. It's a plutonic hand kiss.
> 
> But you see you are using circular reasoning here, which is why you are getting such a negative reaction from others.  Do you think in the real world that virginity is what causes love?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know that elves dont exist and i dont know the Background of the Picture. I could have posted a similar Picture to make my Point.
> 
> for example
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he holds her in his Hands, would it be normal if she hold him in the Hands?
> 
> I try to demonstrate a Point, you shouldnt take it too literally. I give metaphors.
Click to expand...



and what does him holding her ....or she holding him

have anything to do with the state of their virginity?


----------



## Mortimer

Connery said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really? ... how do you know she is a virgin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because every princess in a fairy tale is a vrigin. While the Guy is strong, brave and can drink alot but certainly it is not important that he is a virgin. Of course those are only stereotypes but you get my Point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Snow White in RL....
Click to expand...


People tend to pornographicise everything. and human relationships are not sacred anymore. marriage etc. is not sacred anymore.


----------



## syrenn

InquiringMind said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> because every princess in a fairy tale is a vrigin. While the Guy is strong, brave and can drink alot but certainly it is not important that he is a virgin. Of course those are only stereotypes but you get my Point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah.... so we are talking about fairy tale love and sex.
> 
> 
> again....as stated in my first response to you......... GROW THE FUCK UP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> better fairy tale "love and sex", then porn "love and sex"
Click to expand...



i got news for ya....

fairy tale love and sex...is not real



and neither is pron love and sex.


----------



## SmarterThanHick

she's in thigh highs and her underwear, and has a tail. Do you think you have the physique to lift a young kangaroo furry?  

I'm not asking about the physical differences between men and women. Men on average do have more muscle mass. I'm asking about why gender makes a difference to VALUE SYSTEMS. Gender can make a difference to societal norms of chivalry, and ability to lift things, but you have yet to elucidate why gender makes a difference to VALUE SYSTEMS.

perhaps you should stop using metaphors and start using concrete ideas. but again, you can't. because this concept is as concrete as jello.


----------



## Mortimer

MHunterB said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanHick said:
> 
> 
> 
> If having sex once is not unromantic, does the same hold true for a woman? Why or why not? Don't tell me "there are differences". Tell me why or why not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If she Displays the right attitude and regrets she made once a mistake, I could overlook it. I would not love her less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just what is this 'right attitude'?
Click to expand...


first and foremost that marriage is sacred, that human relationships have a worth and that humans have dignity


----------



## SmarterThanHick

InquiringMind said:


> [
> 
> better fairy tale "love and sex", then porn "love and sex"



those are not the only two options in this universe. besides, you no longer qualify for faily tale love. you're no prince charming. in what fairy tail does the hero sleep with some girl first before saving the princess?


----------



## MHunterB

InquiringMind said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> If she Displays the right attitude and regrets she made once a mistake, I could overlook it. I would not love her less.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just what is this 'right attitude'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> first and foremost that marriage is sacred, that human relationships have a worth and that humans have dignity
Click to expand...


Well, you certainly don't practice that your own self - so how dare you try to hold another person to it?


----------



## Mortimer

SmarterThanHick said:


> she's in thigh highs and her underwear, and has a tail. Do you think you have the physique to lift a young kangaroo furry?
> 
> I'm not asking about the physical differences between men and women. Men on average do have more muscle mass. I'm asking about why gender makes a difference to VALUE SYSTEMS. Gender can make a difference to societal norms of chivalry, and ability to lift things, but you have yet to elucidate why gender makes a difference to VALUE SYSTEMS.
> 
> perhaps you should stop using metaphors and start using concrete ideas. but again, you can't. because this concept is as concrete as jello.



you just try to disprove me instead of sincerly trying to understand me. i try to demonstrate you the difference between females and males. if a female had sex she is defiled but if a guy had sex he is the defiler. both is bad. but im not someone who goes around to defile women. it is about attitude. a woman who respects herself wont let guys defile her. im not defiled by my sexual Encounter. and you say that is middle Ages, i say not it is still alive. if i say to you "i fucked your sister" you will be offended but if a girl says to you "i fucked your brother" you will just laugh. (again a metaphor). because in the first case you will feel as if he defiled your family


----------



## syrenn

InquiringMind said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> If she Displays the right attitude and regrets she made once a mistake, I could overlook it. I would not love her less.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just what is this 'right attitude'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> first and foremost that marriage is sacred, that human relationships have a worth and that humans have dignity
Click to expand...



and what does the virginity of either partner have to do with marriage being sacred?


----------



## Mortimer

syrenn said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah.... so we are talking about fairy tale love and sex.
> 
> 
> again....as stated in my first response to you......... GROW THE FUCK UP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better fairy tale "love and sex", then porn "love and sex"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i got news for ya....
> 
> fairy tale love and sex...is not real
> 
> 
> 
> and neither is pron love and sex.
Click to expand...


porn love and sex is REAL. just take a look into high School classes, there are Teenagers who take on tape with Smartphone when they make gang bangs


----------



## Mortimer

MHunterB said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just what is this 'right attitude'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first and foremost that marriage is sacred, that human relationships have a worth and that humans have dignity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you certainly don't practice that your own self - so how dare you try to hold another person to it?
Click to expand...


i practice it myself, that i had one time sex is a non-issue because i have the right attitude and im a guy


----------



## Ernie S.

Gotta hand it to you IM Most anyone else would have slithered away by now.


----------



## MHunterB

'scuse me, all - I am taking off for upstairs, where I'm going to enjoy the heck out of my wonderful husband : ))   All this romance talk has reminded me of what an incredible guy he is (even though he hardly drinks at all!) - I think my time is best spent showing him my........................  appreciation!


----------



## Mortimer

SmarterThanHick said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> better fairy tale "love and sex", then porn "love and sex"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those are not the only two options in this universe. besides, you no longer qualify for faily tale love. you're no prince charming. in what fairy tail does the hero sleep with some girl first before saving the princess?
Click to expand...


well im not a Extremist, i could settle for far less then a "unkissed virgin". it is just my romantic dream of the ideal female. for me it has a value, im not the one going around saying "virginity is a curable deficiency" like the other guy in this thread


----------



## syrenn

SmarterThanHick said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> better fairy tale "love and sex", then porn "love and sex"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those are not the only two options in this universe. besides, you no longer qualify for faily tale love. you're no prince charming. in what fairy tail does the hero sleep with some girl first before saving the princess?
Click to expand...


anne rice's sleeping beauty trilogy


----------



## Mortimer

MHunterB said:


> 'scuse me, all - I am taking off for upstairs, where I'm going to enjoy the heck out of my wonderful husband : ))   All this romance talk has reminded me of what an incredible guy he is (even though he hardly drinks at all!) - I think my time is best spent showing him my........................  appreciation!



im glad that you are married and happy. congrats


----------



## syrenn

InquiringMind said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> better fairy tale "love and sex", then porn "love and sex"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got news for ya....
> 
> fairy tale love and sex...is not real
> 
> 
> 
> and neither is pron love and sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> porn love and sex is REAL. just take a look into high School classes, there are Teenagers who take on tape with Smartphone when they make gang bangs
Click to expand...



lol...
 what kids are doing on smartphones.... is not pron in the pron industry sense....


----------



## syrenn

InquiringMind said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> first and foremost that marriage is sacred, that human relationships have a worth and that humans have dignity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you certainly don't practice that your own self - so how dare you try to hold another person to it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i practice it myself, that i had one time sex is a non-issue because i have the right attitude and im a guy
Click to expand...


it makes you just as defiled and as dirty as any woman who is not a virgin....


deal with it.


----------



## Mortimer

syrenn said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> i got news for ya....
> 
> fairy tale love and sex...is not real
> 
> 
> 
> and neither is pron love and sex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> porn love and sex is REAL. just take a look into high School classes, there are Teenagers who take on tape with Smartphone when they make gang bangs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> lol...
> what kids are doing on smartphones.... is not pron in the pron industry sense....
Click to expand...


i think People tend to degrade the value of sex, at the Level of Bonobos. i have the feeling


----------



## Mortimer

syrenn said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you certainly don't practice that your own self - so how dare you try to hold another person to it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i practice it myself, that i had one time sex is a non-issue because i have the right attitude and im a guy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it makes you just as defiled and as dirty as any woman who is not a virgin....
> 
> 
> deal with it.
Click to expand...


i dont call anyone dirty not a female not a guy. and there is inbetween White and Black. Between unkissed virgin and total slut. There are Grey Shades. I would be sad if i ended up with a total slut, because I dont think I deserve that. The unkissed virgin is a romantic dream, of a ideal female which has high value for me but i dont expect to find it in real life.


----------



## percysunshine

InquiringMind said:


> how important is it to you?
> 
> id like to end up with a unkissed virgin, who never had any form of sexual physical contact to a other guy



I am thinking your 7th grade grammer teacher is going to say 'No'.


----------



## syrenn

InquiringMind said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> i practice it myself, that i had one time sex is a non-issue because i have the right attitude and im a guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it makes you just as defiled and as dirty as any woman who is not a virgin....
> 
> 
> deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i dont call anyone dirty not a female not a guy. and there is inbetween White and Black. Between unkissed virgin and total slut. There are Grey Shades. I would be sad if i ended up with a total slut, because I dont think I deserve that. The unkissed virgin is a romantic dream, of a ideal female which has high value for me but i dont expect to find it in real life.
Click to expand...



well... i got news for you... virgins are either pretty damn dumb or frustrated and up tight... either way unless YOU know what YOU are doing no one is going to enjoy sex.


----------



## Indofred

What about the OP, are you a virgin?

It strikes me, it would be better for everyone to be sexless prior to marriage.
STDs would be wiped out overnight and loads of social problems would disappear with them.
It would upset the abortion argument as there would be little call for that operation.


----------



## SmarterThanHick

InquiringMind said:


> you just try to disprove me instead of sincerly trying to understand me. i try to demonstrate you the difference between females and males. if a female had sex she is defiled but if a guy had sex he is the defiler. both is bad. but im not someone who goes around to defile women. it is about attitude. a woman who respects herself wont let guys defile her. im not defiled by my sexual Encounter. and you say that is middle Ages, i say not it is still alive. if i say to you "i fucked your sister" you will be offended but if a girl says to you "i fucked your brother" you will just laugh. (again a metaphor). because in the first case you will feel as if he defiled your family


i'm asking you to actually support what you're saying instead of using irrelevant metaphors and vague comparisons. Why is one person a defiler and the other defiled? Why does sex involve defiling in the first place? For someone claiming to be only interested in romance, you sure have a terrible grasp of love. Can a couple not engage in sex without someone being defiled?  Are your princesses defiled by their princes?



InquiringMind said:


> i practice it myself, that i had one time sex is a non-issue because i have the right attitude and im a guy


so you think your past actions are moot because you "have the right attitude"?  And because you're chauvinistic. great. really romantic.


----------



## Mortimer

SmarterThanHick said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> you just try to disprove me instead of sincerly trying to understand me. i try to demonstrate you the difference between females and males. if a female had sex she is defiled but if a guy had sex he is the defiler. both is bad. but im not someone who goes around to defile women. it is about attitude. a woman who respects herself wont let guys defile her. im not defiled by my sexual Encounter. and you say that is middle Ages, i say not it is still alive. if i say to you "i fucked your sister" you will be offended but if a girl says to you "i fucked your brother" you will just laugh. (again a metaphor). because in the first case you will feel as if he defiled your family
> 
> 
> 
> i'm asking you to actually support what you're saying instead of using irrelevant metaphors and vague comparisons. Why is one person a defiler and the other defiled? Why does sex involve defiling in the first place? For someone claiming to be only interested in romance, you sure have a terrible grasp of love. Can a couple not engage in sex without someone being defiled?  Are your princesses defiled by their princes?
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> i practice it myself, that i had one time sex is a non-issue because i have the right attitude and im a guy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you think your past actions are moot because you "have the right attitude"?  And because you're chauvinistic. great. really romantic.
Click to expand...


i dont Need to "Support it" because it is not mathematics like 1+1=2. I can only explain to you how i see it, what i did but you didnt tried to understand but just wrote comments to make my  Points look moot. And there is a difference between sex and sex. if a married woman had sex and gave birth to a child no one will say she is defiled. You dont grasp Basics, actually i think you do but you just ignore it to make my Point sounds irrational.


----------



## Mortimer

syrenn said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> it makes you just as defiled and as dirty as any woman who is not a virgin....
> 
> 
> deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont call anyone dirty not a female not a guy. and there is inbetween White and Black. Between unkissed virgin and total slut. There are Grey Shades. I would be sad if i ended up with a total slut, because I dont think I deserve that. The unkissed virgin is a romantic dream, of a ideal female which has high value for me but i dont expect to find it in real life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well... i got news for you... virgins are either pretty damn dumb or frustrated and up tight... either way unless YOU know what YOU are doing no one is going to enjoy sex.
Click to expand...


you are just jealous because you are not a virgin and you are offended if someone values virginity in a female because you lost yours when you have been 14


----------



## Mortimer

Indofred said:


> What about the OP, are you a virgin?



No



> It strikes me, it would be better for everyone to be sexless prior to marriage.
> STDs would be wiped out overnight and loads of social problems would disappear with them.
> It would upset the abortion argument as there would be little call for that operation.



I agree.


----------



## SmarterThanHick

InquiringMind said:


> You dont grasp Basics, actually i think you do but you just ignore it to make my Point sounds irrational.


You're doing an excellent job of making your own points sound completely irrational. Because they are. Which is why you've gotten such a negative response from everyone in this thread. I'm just helping you see the irrationality.

Good luck defiling the elf-kangaroo-furry you will be carrying around.


----------



## Mortimer

SmarterThanHick said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> You dont grasp Basics, actually i think you do but you just ignore it to make my Point sounds irrational.
> 
> 
> 
> You're doing an excellent job of making your own points sound completely irrational. Because they are. Which is why you've gotten such a negative response from everyone in this thread. I'm just helping you see the irrationality.
> 
> Good luck defiling the elf-kangaroo-furry you will be carrying around.
Click to expand...


I got a negative Response from the start, where i didnt even revealed any Details about my sexual past or how i see the difference between Males and Females. 
You dont see the rationality to my post because of your awkward feministic ideology and your premise that males and females are equal when they are not. If you wouldnt believe males and females are equal you would not see it as irrational. You are not a honest Person it was a mistake treating you like a fair and honest Person who just seeks to understand. You dont see to understand, you seek to destruct.


----------



## Indofred

InquiringMind said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about the OP, are you a virgin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Given that, aren't you being a little unfair in asking any potential lady to be a virgin?


----------



## Unkotare

InquiringMind said:


> I had only ONCE Sex and Im almost 30.





If by some miracle (or financial transaction) that is true, it is likely to be the only time EVER. Hope you had fun.


----------



## Indofred

Unkotare said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had only ONCE Sex and Im almost 30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If by some miracle (or financial transaction) that is true, it is likely to be the only time EVER. Hope you had fun.
Click to expand...


It may well be true.
Most men who live in small towns and villages in Indonesia are virgins util they marry.


----------



## Mortimer

Indofred said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about the OP, are you a virgin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Given that, aren't you being a little unfair in asking any potential lady to be a virgin?
Click to expand...


i dont think that, im not asking anything, it is just my wish that she is a virgin. no one wants used everyone wants new and it is not like im going around preying on women to bring them into bed, i had only once sex. im a shy, romantic and conservative guy. i dont think i deserve a slut because i had once sex.


----------



## Unkotare

Indofred said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had only ONCE Sex and Im almost 30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If by some miracle (or financial transaction) that is true, it is likely to be the only time EVER. Hope you had fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It may well be true.
> Most men who live in small towns and villages in Indonesia are virgins util they marry.
Click to expand...



No, no; I mean EVER.


----------



## Unkotare

InquiringMind said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> No
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given that, aren't you being a little unfair in asking any potential lady to be a virgin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i dont think that, im not asking anything, it is just my wish that she is a virgin. no one wants used everyone wants new and it is not like im going around preying on women to bring them into bed, i had only once sex. im a shy, romantic and conservative guy. i dont think i deserve a slut because i had once sex.
Click to expand...




You're not "romantic," you're a loser.


----------



## Mortimer

Unkotare said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Given that, aren't you being a little unfair in asking any potential lady to be a virgin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont think that, im not asking anything, it is just my wish that she is a virgin. no one wants used everyone wants new and it is not like im going around preying on women to bring them into bed, i had only once sex. im a shy, romantic and conservative guy. i dont think i deserve a slut because i had once sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not "romantic," you're a loser.
Click to expand...


you are a idiot.


----------



## Mortimer

Unkotare said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If by some miracle (or financial transaction) that is true, it is likely to be the only time EVER. Hope you had fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may well be true.
> Most men who live in small towns and villages in Indonesia are virgins util they marry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, no; I mean EVER.
Click to expand...


I hope not since my great wish is to found a Family and have a few Children.


----------



## Wicked Jester

InquiringMind said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> i dont call anyone dirty not a female not a guy. and there is inbetween White and Black. Between unkissed virgin and total slut. There are Grey Shades. I would be sad if i ended up with a total slut, because I dont think I deserve that. The unkissed virgin is a romantic dream, of a ideal female which has high value for me but i dont expect to find it in real life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well... i got news for you... virgins are either pretty damn dumb or frustrated and up tight... either way unless YOU know what YOU are doing no one is going to enjoy sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are just jealous because you are not a virgin and you are offended if someone values virginity in a female because you lost yours when you have been 14
Click to expand...

Dude, really?

I've tried to be respectful to you, but that was totally uncalled for.....Maybe that's part of your problem....do you speak to women like that in general, off the board?

What you did, was basically accuse her of being a slut....and I guarantee, had you said that to her face, at the very least, you would have had the shit slapped out of you, if not a kick to the balls....And if a dude had been with her, you'd probaly be picking your teeth off the fucking ground, or at least picking up the ones up that weren't knocked down your fucking throat.

One thing is for sure, if you said something like that to my wife, you'd be on your way to the fucking hospital.


----------



## Mortimer

Wicked Jester said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well... i got news for you... virgins are either pretty damn dumb or frustrated and up tight... either way unless YOU know what YOU are doing no one is going to enjoy sex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are just jealous because you are not a virgin and you are offended if someone values virginity in a female because you lost yours when you have been 14
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, really?
> 
> I've tried to be respectful to you, but that was totally uncalled for.....Maybe that's part of your problem....do you speak to women like that in general, off the board?
> 
> What you did, was basically accuse her of being a slut....and I guarantee, had you said that to her face, at the very least, you would have had the shit slapped out of you, if not a kick to the balls....And if a dude had been with her, you'd probaly be picking your teeth off the fucking ground, or at least picking up the ones up that weren't knocked down your fucking throat.
> 
> One thing is for sure, if you said something like that to my wife, you'd be on your way to the fucking hospital.
Click to expand...


Really? But she can call me "fat, ugly gay looser"? And basically "a pussy" and all that "nice" stuff etc. And I nowhere said she is a slut


----------



## Mortimer

InquiringMind said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are just jealous because you are not a virgin and you are offended if someone values virginity in a female because you lost yours when you have been 14
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, really?
> 
> I've tried to be respectful to you, but that was totally uncalled for.....Maybe that's part of your problem....do you speak to women like that in general, off the board?
> 
> What you did, was basically accuse her of being a slut....and I guarantee, had you said that to her face, at the very least, you would have had the shit slapped out of you, if not a kick to the balls....And if a dude had been with her, you'd probaly be picking your teeth off the fucking ground, or at least picking up the ones up that weren't knocked down your fucking throat.
> 
> One thing is for sure, if you said something like that to my wife, you'd be on your way to the fucking hospital.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? But she can call me "fat, ugly gay looser"? And basically "a pussy" and all that "nice" stuff etc. And I nowhere said she is a slut
Click to expand...


basically http://www.usmessageboard.com/health-and-lifestyle/274551-no-ma-am.html
she hardcore insults me, she is cool, i fight a bit back (i nowhere said she is a slut) and i Need my teeth put down my throat


----------



## Wicked Jester

InquiringMind said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are just jealous because you are not a virgin and you are offended if someone values virginity in a female because you lost yours when you have been 14
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, really?
> 
> I've tried to be respectful to you, but that was totally uncalled for.....Maybe that's part of your problem....do you speak to women like that in general, off the board?
> 
> What you did, was basically accuse her of being a slut....and I guarantee, had you said that to her face, at the very least, you would have had the shit slapped out of you, if not a kick to the balls....And if a dude had been with her, you'd probaly be picking your teeth off the fucking ground, or at least picking up the ones up that weren't knocked down your fucking throat.
> 
> One thing is for sure, if you said something like that to my wife, you'd be on your way to the fucking hospital.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? But she can call me "fat, ugly gay looser"? And basically "a pussy" and all that "nice" stuff etc. And I nowhere said she is a slut
Click to expand...

Dude, you've spent this entire thread spewing shit against women who aren't virgins, basically saying that those who aren't virgins, because they didn't fuck you first, are nothing more than used sluts.....And you wonder why a lady up here would start hammering you for that stupid shit?

Bottom line, MAN THE FUCK UP!

Oh, and btw.....your lil' -4 neg rep was fucking laughable......I fully expect to see yours turn to red once a certain person comes up here......Just sayin'


----------



## Mortimer

Wicked Jester said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, really?
> 
> I've tried to be respectful to you, but that was totally uncalled for.....Maybe that's part of your problem....do you speak to women like that in general, off the board?
> 
> What you did, was basically accuse her of being a slut....and I guarantee, had you said that to her face, at the very least, you would have had the shit slapped out of you, if not a kick to the balls....And if a dude had been with her, you'd probaly be picking your teeth off the fucking ground, or at least picking up the ones up that weren't knocked down your fucking throat.
> 
> One thing is for sure, if you said something like that to my wife, you'd be on your way to the fucking hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? But she can call me "fat, ugly gay looser"? And basically "a pussy" and all that "nice" stuff etc. And I nowhere said she is a slut
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, you've spent this entire thread spewing shit against women who aren't virgins, basically saying that those who aren't virgins, because they didn't fuck you first, are nothing more than used sluts.....And you wonder why a lady up here would start hammering you for that stupid shit?
> 
> Bottom line, MAN THE FUCK UP!
> 
> Oh, and btw.....your lil' -4 neg rep was fucking laughable......I fully expect to see yours turn to red once a certain person comes up here......Just sayin'
Click to expand...


i didnt said anywhere such a Thing. "all women who didnt fucked me first are used sluts". i nowhere said that. when you read my comments i said "there is not only White and Black" there are Grey Shades inbetween and that i call no one dirty. I was attacked after my first post. And got hostility from her. I dont get why she cares so much what makes me happy, if a virgin woman makes me happy why not let me be? I think most guys if they had a Chance would want a virgin woman or at least 50/50 of the guys. But most Guys dont have a choice because they grew up with women who are just not virgins and they cant have one.


----------



## Wicked Jester

InquiringMind said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? But she can call me "fat, ugly gay looser"? And basically "a pussy" and all that "nice" stuff etc. And I nowhere said she is a slut
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you've spent this entire thread spewing shit against women who aren't virgins, basically saying that those who aren't virgins, because they didn't fuck you first, are nothing more than used sluts.....And you wonder why a lady up here would start hammering you for that stupid shit?
> 
> Bottom line, MAN THE FUCK UP!
> 
> Oh, and btw.....your lil' -4 neg rep was fucking laughable......I fully expect to see yours turn to red once a certain person comes up here......Just sayin'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i didnt said anywhere such a Thing. "all women who didnt fucked me first are used sluts". i nowhere said that. when you read my comments i said "there is not only White and Black" there are Grey Shades inbetween and that i call no one dirty. I was attacked after my first post. And got hostility from her. I dont get why she cares so much what makes me happy, if a virgin woman makes me happy why not let me be? I think most guys if they had a Chance would want a virgin woman or at least 50/50 of the guys. But most Guys dont have a choice because they grew up with women who are just not virgins and they cant have one.
Click to expand...

Dude, how do you know when she lost her virginity?.....For all you know she could have been 30 years old.....For all you know, she could have saved herself for marriage....For all you now, she could still be virgin....Bottom line, you don't know  Jack Shit about her, and you damn sure threw out an insult....Think about it.

You on the other hand have let the whole damn board know everything about you, and you've said some pretty bizarre, racist, anti-woman things....You set yourself up to be hammered by the things you've said.

One thing you need to know , particularly if you ever decide to make your way to this great country.....The majority of american women are strong, and don't take shit....Never forget that.

But, whatever.....as I said before, good luck.


----------



## Unkotare

InquiringMind said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> i dont think that, im not asking anything, it is just my wish that she is a virgin. no one wants used everyone wants new and it is not like im going around preying on women to bring them into bed, i had only once sex. im a shy, romantic and conservative guy. i dont think i deserve a slut because i had once sex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not "romantic," you're a loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are a idiot.
Click to expand...



You'd better be nice to Ms. Rosie Palm, because she is very likely to be your only date EVER, loser.


----------



## Unkotare

InquiringMind said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> It may well be true.
> Most men who live in small towns and villages in Indonesia are virgins util they marry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, no; I mean EVER.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope not since my great wish is to found a Family and have a few Children.
Click to expand...




You don't need to, because you ARE a child.


----------



## Noomi

I don't think being a virgin at the age of 30 is a bad thing, but refusing to have sex because you want a virgin is pretty stupid.

I have always been upfront and honest about the fact that at the age of 29, I am yet to lose my virginity. I am not dumb, uptight, or frigid, I just have no interest in sex. The only reason I would have sex is to have a child, no other reason. I can live with that, and I am happy.

But if I did have normal desires, I sure as hell wouldn't be sitting around, posting on a message board, whinging about how I wanted a male virgin, and why can't I find one, and if you aren't a virgin you must be a slut.

InquiringMinds needs to understand that if he going to keep pussy footing around, he will never have marriage and children, because his perfect woman doesn't exist, and if you ask me, virgin women deserve a lot better than he is prepared to offer.


----------



## Noomi

InquiringMind said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> i dont call anyone dirty not a female not a guy. and there is inbetween White and Black. Between unkissed virgin and total slut. There are Grey Shades. I would be sad if i ended up with a total slut, because I dont think I deserve that. The unkissed virgin is a romantic dream, of a ideal female which has high value for me but i dont expect to find it in real life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well... i got news for you... virgins are either pretty damn dumb or frustrated and up tight... either way unless YOU know what YOU are doing no one is going to enjoy sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are just jealous because you are not a virgin and you are offended if someone values virginity in a female because you lost yours when you have been 14
Click to expand...


I negged you for that comment.


----------



## westwall

Why is anyone engaging with this troll?


----------



## Noomi

westwall said:


> Why is anyone engaging with this troll?



Because trolls are fun to play with.


----------



## Mortimer

Wicked Jester said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you've spent this entire thread spewing shit against women who aren't virgins, basically saying that those who aren't virgins, because they didn't fuck you first, are nothing more than used sluts.....And you wonder why a lady up here would start hammering you for that stupid shit?
> 
> Bottom line, MAN THE FUCK UP!
> 
> Oh, and btw.....your lil' -4 neg rep was fucking laughable......I fully expect to see yours turn to red once a certain person comes up here......Just sayin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i didnt said anywhere such a Thing. "all women who didnt fucked me first are used sluts". i nowhere said that. when you read my comments i said "there is not only White and Black" there are Grey Shades inbetween and that i call no one dirty. I was attacked after my first post. And got hostility from her. I dont get why she cares so much what makes me happy, if a virgin woman makes me happy why not let me be? I think most guys if they had a Chance would want a virgin woman or at least 50/50 of the guys. But most Guys dont have a choice because they grew up with women who are just not virgins and they cant have one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, how do you know when she lost her virginity?.....For all you know she could have been 30 years old.....For all you know, she could have saved herself for marriage....For all you now, she could still be virgin....Bottom line, you don't know  Jack Shit about her, and you damn sure threw out an insult....Think about it.
> 
> You on the other hand have let the whole damn board know everything about you, and you've said some pretty bizarre, racist, anti-woman things....You set yourself up to be hammered by the things you've said.
> 
> One thing you need to know , particularly if you ever decide to make your way to this great country.....The majority of american women are strong, and don't take shit....Never forget that.
> 
> But, whatever.....as I said before, good luck.
Click to expand...


You are not fair, dude. If you followed this discussion closely you would see who is the offender. She first claimed that im a "virgin looser" then "that i might give out STDs to a virgin" even before I said one Thing if i had sex or not. She threw out more then one Insult, and my Insult was very mild compared to her insults.


----------



## Mortimer

Noomi said:


> I don't think being a virgin at the age of 30 is a bad thing, but refusing to have sex because you want a virgin is pretty stupid.
> 
> I have always been upfront and honest about the fact that at the age of 29, I am yet to lose my virginity. I am not dumb, uptight, or frigid, I just have no interest in sex. The only reason I would have sex is to have a child, no other reason. I can live with that, and I am happy.
> 
> But if I did have normal desires, I sure as hell wouldn't be sitting around, posting on a message board, whinging about how I wanted a male virgin, and why can't I find one, and if you aren't a virgin you must be a slut.
> 
> InquiringMinds needs to understand that if he going to keep pussy footing around, he will never have marriage and children, because his perfect woman doesn't exist, and if you ask me, virgin women deserve a lot better than he is prepared to offer.



Oh my God, you put things in my mouth I never said. And you were very offensive from the start your first comment was "that i can only get a hooker and that im so fat i will flatten a woman". Why did you said that? What was the Motivation? I dont understand.


----------



## Mortimer

Noomi said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well... i got news for you... virgins are either pretty damn dumb or frustrated and up tight... either way unless YOU know what YOU are doing no one is going to enjoy sex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are just jealous because you are not a virgin and you are offended if someone values virginity in a female because you lost yours when you have been 14
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I negged you for that comment.
Click to expand...


ok, i negged you for hypocricy. you and your friend are very offensive


----------



## rightwinger

InquiringMind said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> No
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given that, aren't you being a little unfair in asking any potential lady to be a virgin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i dont think that, im not asking anything, it is just my wish that she is a virgin. no one wants used everyone wants new and it is not like im going around preying on women to bring them into bed, i had only once sex. im a shy, romantic and conservative guy. i dont think i deserve a slut because i had once sex.
Click to expand...


Would you marry an ugly or fat woman?


----------



## Skull Pilot

InquiringMind said:


> how important is it to you?
> 
> id like to end up with a unkissed virgin, who never had any form of sexual physical contact to a other guy



That way you wouldn't be compared to anyone else right?  A little insecure are you?


----------



## Mortimer

rightwinger said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Given that, aren't you being a little unfair in asking any potential lady to be a virgin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont think that, im not asking anything, it is just my wish that she is a virgin. no one wants used everyone wants new and it is not like im going around preying on women to bring them into bed, i had only once sex. im a shy, romantic and conservative guy. i dont think i deserve a slut because i had once sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you marry an ugly or fat woman?
Click to expand...


why do you ask? in ideal case neither. i would marry a woman im a bit attracted to and i dont happen to be attracted neither to ugly nor fat woman. but ugly is in the eye of the beholder, what is ugly to you is not ugly to me maybe. but since im almost 30 years and never had a girlfriend nor am I rich or very important. I guess I would be happy to end with a woman who will bear me children and "take good care of me" be it ugly or fat.


----------



## Mortimer

Skull Pilot said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> how important is it to you?
> 
> id like to end up with a unkissed virgin, who never had any form of sexual physical contact to a other guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That way you wouldn't be compared to anyone else right?  A little insecure are you?
Click to expand...


Sex is not extreme sports for me, to my ideal female i dont need to prove my sexual might, nor does she desires me for my big penis or multiple orgasms i can give her. She loves me because im good to her and because of myself and because im good husband and father. neither does she accept a Marathon in bed every second day. I would be scared away by a nymphomaniac

I have a bad Feeling if I know she was with a other Guy and he had sex with her. The Picture of the Women I love with another Guy makes me sad and frustrated. That is why I prefer one who loved only me. Not because of sexual potence

It is common to degrade males to sex objects and toys of females (as Walking dildos) but to reject if a woman is judged for her sexual value as Sexist. If a woman says "I want a Guy who gives me Orgasm"  or "He was a looser with small Penis". He will be the idiot in Society. But if a Guy says "I dont want her she is a slut". He is again the Idiot and Sexist. That is all part of anti-male Sexist double Standards Society we live in.


----------



## Sunni Man

InquiringMind said:


> im mixed but not part black


Just find a girl that is of the same racial/ethnic mixture as you.

I am sure there are many out there..........


----------



## Indofred

InquiringMind said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> No
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given that, aren't you being a little unfair in asking any potential lady to be a virgin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i dont think that, im not asking anything, it is just my wish that she is a virgin. no one wants used everyone wants new and it is not like im going around preying on women to bring them into bed, i had only once sex. im a shy, romantic and conservative guy. i dont think i deserve a slut because i had once sex.
Click to expand...


Unlike the lady who gave you a red brick for that one, I won't be doing because I've never given one to any poster for any reason.
However, her attitude is correct.
Not a virgin does not equal slut.


----------



## Mortimer

Sunni Man said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> im mixed but not part black
> 
> 
> 
> Just find a girl that is of the same racial/ethnic mixture as you.
> 
> I am sure there are many out there..........
Click to expand...


that would limit the pool of Girls for my choice immensely. so no.


----------



## Mortimer

Indofred said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Given that, aren't you being a little unfair in asking any potential lady to be a virgin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont think that, im not asking anything, it is just my wish that she is a virgin. no one wants used everyone wants new and it is not like im going around preying on women to bring them into bed, i had only once sex. im a shy, romantic and conservative guy. i dont think i deserve a slut because i had once sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unlike the lady who gave you a red brick for that one, I won't be doing because I've never given one to any poster for any reason.
> However, her attitude is correct.
> Not a virgin does not equal slut.
Click to expand...


im misunderstood, i didnt said "not a virgin equals slut". i said i dont want a slut. but in the context some may misunderstand me. if you read further, i said there are many shades of Grey.


----------



## Sunni Man

InquiringMind said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> im mixed but not part black
> 
> 
> 
> Just find a girl that is of the same racial/ethnic mixture as you.
> 
> I am sure there are many out there..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that would limit the pool of Girls for my choice immensely. so no.
Click to expand...

Face it dude.....your pool is already down to a small puddle and evaporating fast........


----------



## Mortimer

Sunni Man said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just find a girl that is of the same racial/ethnic mixture as you.
> 
> I am sure there are many out there..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that would limit the pool of Girls for my choice immensely. so no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Face it dude.....your pool is already down to a small puddle and evaporating fast........
Click to expand...


so whats your Problem are you going to call me a "race mixer" now?
are you married did you married the same ethnicity as you?


----------



## Connery

InquiringMind said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> because every princess in a fairy tale is a vrigin. While the Guy is strong, brave and can drink alot but certainly it is not important that he is a virgin. Of course those are only stereotypes but you get my Point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow White in RL....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People tend to pornographicise everything. and human relationships are not sacred anymore.* marriage etc. is not sacred anymore.*
Click to expand...


You are the one who chooses to "pornographicise" normal sexual relations. Could you kindly provide the textbook definition for that "pornographicise". 

Further, to my knowledge Snow White was never married to those little bastards she wound up with her Prince Charming. Perhaps you can shed some light on your position. Marriage is a civil construct based in contract.


----------



## Mortimer

Connery said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> Snow White in RL....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People tend to pornographicise everything. and human relationships are not sacred anymore.* marriage etc. is not sacred anymore.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one who chooses to "pornographicise" normal sexual relations. Could you kindly provide the textbook definition for that "pornographicise".
> 
> Further, to my knowledge Snow White was never married to those little bastards she wound up with her Prince Charming. Perhaps you can shed some light on your position. Marriage is a civil construct based in contract.
Click to expand...


Dont be ignorant. You provided a distorted Picture of Snow White, not the Traditional Picture of her. It is clear from the Picture that it should say "She had Group Sex with them". There is a bottle of Wine on the table and she smokes a cigarette (after sex cigarette). The Picture is not the Traditional Story.


----------



## Sunni Man

InquiringMind said:


> so whats your Problem are you going to call me a "race mixer" now?


How could you be called a race mixer??      

When you can't even find someone from your own species to mate with.......


----------



## Mortimer

Sunni Man said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> so whats your Problem are you going to call me a "race mixer" now?
> 
> 
> 
> How could you be called a race mixer??
> 
> When you can't even find someone from your own species to mate with.......
Click to expand...


all humans are the same species. you didnt answered my question. do you have a wife? is she of same ethnicity as you? did you ever had a crush on a different ethnicity?


----------



## Sunni Man

InquiringMind said:


> all humans are the same species. you didnt answered my question. do you have a wife? is she of same ethnicity as you? did you ever had a crush on a different ethnicity?


"How to Man Up" lesson #42

It's all pink on the inside..........


----------



## Mortimer

Sunni Man said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> all humans are the same species. you didnt answered my question. do you have a wife? is she of same ethnicity as you? did you ever had a crush on a different ethnicity?
> 
> 
> 
> "How to Man Up" lesson #42
> 
> It's all pink on the inside..........
Click to expand...


you didnt answered my questions


----------



## Sunni Man

InquiringMind said:


> you didnt answered my questions


The thread is about you not me Poindexter.......


----------



## Mortimer

Sunni Man said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> you didnt answered my questions
> 
> 
> 
> The thread is about you not me Poindexter.......
Click to expand...


the thread is not specifically about me, but about virginity


----------



## Connery

InquiringMind said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> People tend to pornographicise everything. and human relationships are not sacred anymore.* marriage etc. is not sacred anymore.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who chooses to "pornographicise" normal sexual relations. Could you kindly provide the textbook definition for that "pornographicise".
> 
> Further, to my knowledge Snow White was never married to those little bastards she wound up with her Prince Charming. Perhaps you can shed some light on your position. Marriage is a civil construct based in contract.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dont be ignorant. You provided a distorted Picture of Snow White, not the Traditional Picture of her. It is clear from the Picture that it should say "She had Group Sex with them". There is a bottle of Wine on the table and she smokes a cigarette (after sex cigarette). The Picture is not the Traditional Story.
Click to expand...



"After sex cigarette"............  Before that I beleive she was smokin' cigars....seven to be exact....

OK here you go.... a traditional depiction Snow White by Franz Jüttner Schneewittchen 1905 with a very satisfied smile on those lips.


----------



## MHunterB

InquiringMind said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> No
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given that, aren't you being a little unfair in asking any potential lady to be a virgin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i dont think that, im not asking anything, it is just my wish that she is a virgin. no one wants used everyone wants new and it is not like im going around preying on women to bring them into bed, i had only once sex. im a shy, romantic and conservative guy. *i dont think i deserve a slut because i had once sex*.
Click to expand...


That isn't what anyone has said.  What we are saying - and I think it's ALL of us! - is that your attitude is very far from 'right', it is anti-woman, and that you don't 'deserve' ANY woman at all.

Think about it:  you've got people of both genders, from at least 3 religions and 'none',  people of quite a wide range of sexual experience, from different cultures - and ALL of them are telling you that your attitude is a major obstacle to you ever getting what you wish for!

A prudent person would by now seriously consider the possibility that they've made a mistake somewhere in their thinking......

As one who's been married for 38 years, I must inform you that even with a partner who is very laid-back and secure in himself - a considerable amount of compromise is vital.

And you have shown an extreme stubbornness, a refusal to even consider that something in your 'logic' may be lacking.   That bodes extremely ill for your value as a partner - or a co-worker or any other relationship.  I'd even suggest you may be more likely to have a poor driving record as well.....


----------



## Indofred

Connery said:


>



 Rohypnol in the apple?

Seven dwarfs had a great old time in the porn version of the story.


----------



## Skull Pilot

InquiringMind said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> how important is it to you?
> 
> id like to end up with a unkissed virgin, who never had any form of sexual physical contact to a other guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That way you wouldn't be compared to anyone else right?  A little insecure are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sex is not extreme sports for me, to my ideal female i dont need to prove my sexual might, nor does she desires me for my big penis or multiple orgasms i can give her. She loves me because im good to her and because of myself and because im good husband and father. neither does she accept a Marathon in bed every second day. I would be scared away by a nymphomaniac
> 
> I have a bad Feeling if I know she was with a other Guy and he had sex with her. The Picture of the Women I love with another Guy makes me sad and frustrated. That is why I prefer one who loved only me. Not because of sexual potence
> 
> It is common to degrade males to sex objects and toys of females (as Walking dildos) but to reject if a woman is judged for her sexual value as Sexist. If a woman says "I want a Guy who gives me Orgasm"  or "He was a looser with small Penis". He will be the idiot in Society. But if a Guy says "I dont want her she is a slut". He is again the Idiot and Sexist. That is all part of anti-male Sexist double Standards Society we live in.
Click to expand...


So if a girl wanted you to have never been kissed and be a virgin never even touched by another what would you do?

It's you who most likely have the double standard.


----------



## Mortimer

MHunterB said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Given that, aren't you being a little unfair in asking any potential lady to be a virgin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont think that, im not asking anything, it is just my wish that she is a virgin. no one wants used everyone wants new and it is not like im going around preying on women to bring them into bed, i had only once sex. im a shy, romantic and conservative guy. *i dont think i deserve a slut because i had once sex*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That isn't what anyone has said.  What we are saying - and I think it's ALL of us! - is that your attitude is very far from 'right', it is anti-woman, and that you don't 'deserve' ANY woman at all.
> 
> Think about it:  you've got people of both genders, from at least 3 religions and 'none',  people of quite a wide range of sexual experience, from different cultures - and ALL of them are telling you that your attitude is a major obstacle to you ever getting what you wish for!
> 
> A prudent person would by now seriously consider the possibility that they've made a mistake somewhere in their thinking......
> 
> As one who's been married for 38 years, I must inform you that even with a partner who is very laid-back and secure in himself - a considerable amount of compromise is vital.
> 
> And you have shown an extreme stubbornness, a refusal to even consider that something in your 'logic' may be lacking.   That bodes extremely ill for your value as a partner - or a co-worker or any other relationship.  I'd even suggest you may be more likely to have a poor driving record as well.....
Click to expand...


Why I dont deserve any woman at all? Why is it not right? There is no right and wrong when choosing ones preferences for a mate. You know. If i have a Preference for untouched virgin then it cant be "wrong"  objectively.


----------



## Mortimer

Skull Pilot said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> That way you wouldn't be compared to anyone else right?  A little insecure are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sex is not extreme sports for me, to my ideal female i dont need to prove my sexual might, nor does she desires me for my big penis or multiple orgasms i can give her. She loves me because im good to her and because of myself and because im good husband and father. neither does she accept a Marathon in bed every second day. I would be scared away by a nymphomaniac
> 
> I have a bad Feeling if I know she was with a other Guy and he had sex with her. The Picture of the Women I love with another Guy makes me sad and frustrated. That is why I prefer one who loved only me. Not because of sexual potence
> 
> It is common to degrade males to sex objects and toys of females (as Walking dildos) but to reject if a woman is judged for her sexual value as Sexist. If a woman says "I want a Guy who gives me Orgasm"  or "He was a looser with small Penis". He will be the idiot in Society. But if a Guy says "I dont want her she is a slut". He is again the Idiot and Sexist. That is all part of anti-male Sexist double Standards Society we live in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if a girl wanted you to have never been kissed and be a virgin never even touched by another what would you do?
> 
> It's you who most likely have the double standard.
Click to expand...


if she wants that i would respect that, but i couldnt meet the criteria. it is like if she wants me to have blonde hair and blue eyes and be 6feet tall. should i whine that i dont meet that criteria?


----------



## Skull Pilot

InquiringMind said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sex is not extreme sports for me, to my ideal female i dont need to prove my sexual might, nor does she desires me for my big penis or multiple orgasms i can give her. She loves me because im good to her and because of myself and because im good husband and father. neither does she accept a Marathon in bed every second day. I would be scared away by a nymphomaniac
> 
> I have a bad Feeling if I know she was with a other Guy and he had sex with her. The Picture of the Women I love with another Guy makes me sad and frustrated. That is why I prefer one who loved only me. Not because of sexual potence
> 
> It is common to degrade males to sex objects and toys of females (as Walking dildos) but to reject if a woman is judged for her sexual value as Sexist. If a woman says "I want a Guy who gives me Orgasm"  or "He was a looser with small Penis". He will be the idiot in Society. But if a Guy says "I dont want her she is a slut". He is again the Idiot and Sexist. That is all part of anti-male Sexist double Standards Society we live in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if a girl wanted you to have never been kissed and be a virgin never even touched by another what would you do?
> 
> It's you who most likely have the double standard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if she wants that i would respect that, but i couldnt meet the criteria. it is like if she wants me to have blonde hair and blue eyes and be 6feet tall. should i whine that i dont meet that criteria?
Click to expand...


Like I said double standard.  You hold a woman to a different standard than you hold yourself.


----------



## Mortimer

Skull Pilot said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if a girl wanted you to have never been kissed and be a virgin never even touched by another what would you do?
> 
> It's you who most likely have the double standard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if she wants that i would respect that, but i couldnt meet the criteria. it is like if she wants me to have blonde hair and blue eyes and be 6feet tall. should i whine that i dont meet that criteria?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said double standard.  You hold a woman to a different standard than you hold yourself.
Click to expand...


yes i do. i also want her to have a vagina, but i dont have one.


----------



## Skull Pilot

InquiringMind said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> if she wants that i would respect that, but i couldnt meet the criteria. it is like if she wants me to have blonde hair and blue eyes and be 6feet tall. should i whine that i dont meet that criteria?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said double standard.  You hold a woman to a different standard than you hold yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes i do. i also want her to have a vagina, but i dont have one.
Click to expand...


All women have vaginas so the only point your are bringing attention to is the one on your head.

It's ridiculous to pass up love because a woman might not be a virgin.


----------



## Mortimer

Skull Pilot said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said double standard.  You hold a woman to a different standard than you hold yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes i do. i also want her to have a vagina, but i dont have one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All women have vaginas so the only point your are bringing attention to is the one on your head.
> 
> It's ridiculous to pass up love because a woman might not be a virgin.
Click to expand...


who said i would reject every woman if she is not a virign. i expressed my desire for what i consider ideal. but compromises are always neccessary. and i dont know for sure what you just said but i have Feeling you were racist to me.


----------



## Connery

InquiringMind said:


> *Oh my God, you put things in my mouth *.





InquiringMind said:


> i dont like oral sex.




A very busy guy you are, you have a lot going on in this thread. I think you have more issues cropping up than you realized at the beginning of this miasma...


----------



## Skull Pilot

InquiringMind said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes i do. i also want her to have a vagina, but i dont have one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All women have vaginas so the only point your are bringing attention to is the one on your head.
> 
> It's ridiculous to pass up love because a woman might not be a virgin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> who said i would reject every woman if she is not a virign. i expressed my desire for what i consider ideal. but compromises are always neccessary. and i dont know for sure what you just said but i have Feeling you were racist to me.
Click to expand...


Wow you are a pathetic little man if you think saying someone has a pointy head is racist.

Go home and cry to mommy.


----------



## SmarterThanHick

it's good that you clarified what your ideal is, but I think it's apparent to most in this thread that you don't understand love or romance at all. you seem to think it has something to do with a hymen. I hope you do find love, so you can realize it's more centered on chemistry than history. get the right school subject.


----------



## SmarterThanHick

wrong thread.


----------



## Unkotare

InquiringMind said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> if she wants that i would respect that, but i couldnt meet the criteria. it is like if she wants me to have blonde hair and blue eyes and be 6feet tall. should i whine that i dont meet that criteria?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said double standard.  You hold a woman to a different standard than you hold yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes i do. i also want her to have a vagina, but i dont have one.
Click to expand...



You ARE one.


----------



## syrenn

InquiringMind said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> i dont call anyone dirty not a female not a guy. and there is inbetween White and Black. Between unkissed virgin and total slut. There are Grey Shades. I would be sad if i ended up with a total slut, because I dont think I deserve that. The unkissed virgin is a romantic dream, of a ideal female which has high value for me but i dont expect to find it in real life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well... i got news for you... virgins are either pretty damn dumb or frustrated and up tight... either way unless YOU know what YOU are doing no one is going to enjoy sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are just jealous because you are not a virgin and you are offended if someone values virginity in a female because you lost yours when you have been 14
Click to expand...



 


not jealous at all. 

its call the real world. If anything i pity you and any woman who ends up being defiled by you.


----------



## Mortimer

syrenn said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well... i got news for you... virgins are either pretty damn dumb or frustrated and up tight... either way unless YOU know what YOU are doing no one is going to enjoy sex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are just jealous because you are not a virgin and you are offended if someone values virginity in a female because you lost yours when you have been 14
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not jealous at all.
> 
> its call the real world. If anything i pity you and any woman who ends up being defiled by you.
Click to expand...


i wouldnt defile any woman, because im a nice guy and not a asshole


----------



## syrenn

InquiringMind said:


> SmarterThanHick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> You dont grasp Basics, actually i think you do but you just ignore it to make my Point sounds irrational.
> 
> 
> 
> You're doing an excellent job of making your own points sound completely irrational. Because they are. Which is why you've gotten such a negative response from everyone in this thread. I'm just helping you see the irrationality.
> 
> Good luck defiling the elf-kangaroo-furry you will be carrying around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got a negative Response from the start, where i didnt even revealed any Details about my sexual past or how i see the difference between Males and Females.
> You dont see the rationality to my post because of your awkward feministic ideology and your premise that males and females are equal when they are not. If you wouldnt believe males and females are equal you would not see it as irrational. You are not a honest Person it was a mistake treating you like a fair and honest Person who just seeks to understand. You dont see to understand, you seek to destruct.
Click to expand...


See.. that just it. You didnt need _to provide_details of your sexual past..... because it was pretty damn obvious.


----------



## SmarterThanHick

You seem very stuck on this concept of "defiling." What does that mean to you exactly?


----------



## syrenn

Indofred said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had only ONCE Sex and Im almost 30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If by some miracle (or financial transaction) that is true, it is likely to be the only time EVER. Hope you had fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It may well be true.
> Most men who live in small towns and villages in Indonesia are virgins util they marry.
Click to expand...



and how old are they when they marry?


----------



## Mortimer

SmarterThanHick said:


> it's good that you clarified what your ideal is, but I think it's apparent to most in this thread that you don't understand love or romance at all. you seem to think it has something to do with a hymen. I hope you do find love, so you can realize it's more centered on chemistry than history. get the right school subject.



it seems that you and others dont understand the value of intimacy and sex. for you it is just soulless "in and out" game. getting a need satisfied like eating. so you wouldnt care how often, with whom and how many (maybe even at once) guys your Partner had sex. for me sex has a different value then for you. in my Imagination it something else then in yours. that is where the difference lies. you tend to rationalise too much (only a hymen get lost) but im emotional. i connect sex with something deeper, something higher. and no sex is not dirty for me, it is sacred Connection between men and women. that is why i want her to have it only with me.


----------



## Mortimer

SmarterThanHick said:


> You seem very stuck on this concept of "defiling." What does that mean to you exactly?



i dont know, i think for me maybe women have a too high value. maybe i need to see them more like what they are, just humans. i admire women too much, and i cant stand the thought that some guy cums into their face or mouth. i see women as holy


----------



## syrenn

InquiringMind said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> No
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given that, aren't you being a little unfair in asking any potential lady to be a virgin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i dont think that, im not asking anything, it is just my wish that she is a virgin. no one wants used everyone wants new and it is not like im going around preying on women to bring them into bed, i had only once sex. im a shy, romantic and conservative guy. i dont think i deserve a slut because i had once sex.
Click to expand...



you are not new or virgin
you are not young
you are used goods yourself. 
you are fat
you are unattractive
you dont appear very smart
you dont appear to be very emotional strong.
you have self esteem issues



Considering your list of what you want in your fairy tale princess fantasy of a woman.... i got news for you....   

you're no princess either bud.


----------



## syrenn

Unkotare said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Given that, aren't you being a little unfair in asking any potential lady to be a virgin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont think that, im not asking anything, it is just my wish that she is a virgin. no one wants used everyone wants new and it is not like im going around preying on women to bring them into bed, i had only once sex. im a shy, romantic and conservative guy. i dont think i deserve a slut because i had once sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not "romantic," you're a loser.
Click to expand...


he does not seem to understand that part.

he somehow thinks he is worth of a fairy tale princess.


----------



## SmarterThanHick

I don't think you're in any sort of position to claim how others in this thread value sex. In fact, the rant you just gave is a perfect example of your own insecurities being projected onto others. I'm guessing that one other instant of sex you've personally experienced falls into that category. You hate what you despise about yourself, and blame others as the source of those feelings. 

But you identified the true issue here: this is all in your imagination. You have no grounding in reality. You haven't actually experienced a close emotional and physical connection to someone as you describe, so your mind fills in the gaps of your experience. Imagination works well that way but it really is the reason you are getting so much resistance from others in this thread: they know something about actual love and romance that you don't.


----------



## Dreamy

syrenn said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Given that, aren't you being a little unfair in asking any potential lady to be a virgin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont think that, im not asking anything, it is just my wish that she is a virgin. no one wants used everyone wants new and it is not like im going around preying on women to bring them into bed, i had only once sex. im a shy, romantic and conservative guy. i dont think i deserve a slut because i had once sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you are not new or virgin
> you are not young
> you are used goods yourself.
> you are fat
> you are unattractive
> you dont appear very smart
> you dont appear to be very emotional strong.
> you have self esteem issues
> 
> 
> 
> Considering your list of what you want in your fairy tale princess fantasy of a woman.... i got news for you....
> 
> you're no princess either bud.
Click to expand...


Exactly. The question to anyone make such lofty demands in a mate is:

*"What the hell are you yourself bringing of value to the table?"*


----------



## Mortimer

syrenn said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Given that, aren't you being a little unfair in asking any potential lady to be a virgin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont think that, im not asking anything, it is just my wish that she is a virgin. no one wants used everyone wants new and it is not like im going around preying on women to bring them into bed, i had only once sex. im a shy, romantic and conservative guy. i dont think i deserve a slut because i had once sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you are not new or virgin
> you are not young
> you are used goods yourself.
> you are fat
> you are unattractive
> you dont appear very smart
> you dont appear to be very emotional strong.
> you have self esteem issues
> 
> 
> 
> Considering your list of what you want in your fairy tale princess fantasy of a woman.... i got news for you....
> 
> you're no princess either bud.
Click to expand...


so you try to say i need to be more realistic with my wishes. well you are maybe right. compromisses are vital. just like we all would like to be president but we cant, it is like with me and the perfect women. but the difference is i think saving for marriage is good you think virgins are dumb and frigid. the difference lies in the attitude.


----------



## SmarterThanHick

InquiringMind said:


> SmarterThanHick said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem very stuck on this concept of "defiling." What does that mean to you exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont know, i think for me maybe women have a too high value. maybe i need to see them more like what they are, just humans. i admire women too much, and i cant stand the thought that some guy cums into their face or mouth. i see women as holy
Click to expand...


and that's a great stance to have. BUT you can't treat a woman who has had a long term loving relationship in the past as someone who has been "defiled" just because things didn't work out. there are shades of gray that your extremist mind seems to be missing. and there are less than 50 of them.


----------



## syrenn

InquiringMind said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? But she can call me "fat, ugly gay looser"? And basically "a pussy" and all that "nice" stuff etc. And I nowhere said she is a slut
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you've spent this entire thread spewing shit against women who aren't virgins, basically saying that those who aren't virgins, because they didn't fuck you first, are nothing more than used sluts.....And you wonder why a lady up here would start hammering you for that stupid shit?
> 
> Bottom line, MAN THE FUCK UP!
> 
> Oh, and btw.....your lil' -4 neg rep was fucking laughable......I fully expect to see yours turn to red once a certain person comes up here......Just sayin'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i didnt said anywhere such a Thing. "all women who didnt fucked me first are used sluts". i nowhere said that. when you read my comments i said "there is not only White and Black" there are Grey Shades inbetween and that i call no one dirty. I was attacked after my first post. And got hostility from her. I dont get why she cares so much what makes me happy, if a virgin woman makes me happy why not let me be? I think most guys if they had a Chance would want a virgin woman or at least 50/50 of the guys. But most Guys dont have a choice because they grew up with women who are just not virgins and they cant have one.
Click to expand...


A dose of reality and very good advice on becoming a man..... is not an insult.  


but i am sure you see it differently.


----------



## Mortimer

SmarterThanHick said:


> I don't think you're in any sort of position to claim how others in this thread value sex. In fact, the rant you just gave is a perfect example of your own insecurities being projected onto others. I'm guessing that one other instant of sex you've personally experienced falls into that category. You hate what you despise about yourself, and blame others as the source of those feelings.
> 
> But you identified the true issue here: this is all in your imagination. You have no grounding in reality. You haven't actually experienced a close emotional and physical connection to someone as you describe, so your mind fills in the gaps of your experience. Imagination works well that way but it really is the reason you are getting so much resistance from others in this thread: they know something about actual love and romance that you don't.



i dont see any insecurities, i dont Project anything onto others. well im not experienced when it Comes to sex but i had Close emotional Connections to others, not physical though (but that is because im sexually unexperienced). because i had only once sex doesnt mean i never loved someone.


----------



## Mortimer

SmarterThanHick said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanHick said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem very stuck on this concept of "defiling." What does that mean to you exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont know, i think for me maybe women have a too high value. maybe i need to see them more like what they are, just humans. i admire women too much, and i cant stand the thought that some guy cums into their face or mouth. i see women as holy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and that's a great stance to have. BUT you can't treat a woman who has had a long term loving relationship in the past as someone who has been "defiled" just because things didn't work out. there are shades of gray that your extremist mind seems to be missing. and there are less than 50 of them.
Click to expand...


you are right. there are shades of Grey. and i dont treat women from relationships as defiled. my talk was undifferentiated.


----------



## syrenn

Noomi said:


> I don't think being a virgin at the age of 30 is a bad thing, but refusing to have sex because you want a virgin is pretty stupid.
> 
> I have always been upfront and honest about the fact that at the age of 29, I am yet to lose my virginity. I am not dumb, uptight, or frigid, I just have no interest in sex. The only reason I would have sex is to have a child, no other reason. I can live with that, and I am happy.
> 
> But if I did have normal desires, I sure as hell wouldn't be sitting around, posting on a message board, whinging about how I wanted a male virgin, and why can't I find one, and if you aren't a virgin you must be a slut.
> 
> InquiringMinds needs to understand that if he going to keep pussy footing around, he will never have marriage and children, because his perfect woman doesn't exist, and if you ask me, virgin women deserve a lot better than he is prepared to offer.





there is nothing wrong with being a virgin. Nothing at all. Its when he gets into the double standard that women who are not virgins are defiled and sluts.... and he somehow is not... where he shows his pathetic colors. 

I agree... he brings noting to the table of a relationship at this point as far as i am concerned..... except for a vivid imagination about how sex, women, and the real word work.


----------



## Mortimer

syrenn said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think being a virgin at the age of 30 is a bad thing, but refusing to have sex because you want a virgin is pretty stupid.
> 
> I have always been upfront and honest about the fact that at the age of 29, I am yet to lose my virginity. I am not dumb, uptight, or frigid, I just have no interest in sex. The only reason I would have sex is to have a child, no other reason. I can live with that, and I am happy.
> 
> But if I did have normal desires, I sure as hell wouldn't be sitting around, posting on a message board, whinging about how I wanted a male virgin, and why can't I find one, and if you aren't a virgin you must be a slut.
> 
> InquiringMinds needs to understand that if he going to keep pussy footing around, he will never have marriage and children, because his perfect woman doesn't exist, and if you ask me, virgin women deserve a lot better than he is prepared to offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is nothing wrong with being a virgin. Nothing at all. Its when he gets into the double standard that women who are not virgins are defiled and sluts.... and he somehow is not... where he shows his pathetic colors.
> 
> I agree... he brings noting to the table of a relationship at this point as far as i am concerned..... except for a vivid imagination about how sex, women, and the real word work.
Click to expand...


i just wrote:
you are right. there are shades of Grey. and i dont treat women from relationships as defiled. *my talk was undifferentiated. *

i certainly dont mean that every women who is not a virgin anymore is "defiled" and a slut, just that such things exist. a woman can be defiled and be a slut


----------



## syrenn

InquiringMind said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> how important is it to you?
> 
> id like to end up with a unkissed virgin, who never had any form of sexual physical contact to a other guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That way you wouldn't be compared to anyone else right?  A little insecure are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sex is not extreme sports for me, to my ideal female i dont need to prove my sexual might, nor does she desires me for my big penis or multiple orgasms i can give her. She loves me because im good to her and because of myself and because im good husband and father. neither does she accept a Marathon in bed every second day. I would be scared away by a nymphomaniac
> 
> I have a bad Feeling if I know she was with a other Guy and he had sex with her. The Picture of the Women I love with another Guy makes me sad and frustrated. That is why I prefer one who loved only me. Not because of sexual potence
> 
> It is common to degrade males to sex objects and toys of females (as Walking dildos) but to reject if a woman is judged for her sexual value as Sexist. If a woman says "I want a Guy who gives me Orgasm"  or "He was a looser with small Penis". He will be the idiot in Society. But if a Guy says "I dont want her she is a slut". He is again the Idiot and Sexist. That is all part of anti-male Sexist double Standards Society we live in.
Click to expand...


----------



## syrenn

Connery said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who chooses to "pornographicise" normal sexual relations. Could you kindly provide the textbook definition for that "pornographicise".
> 
> Further, to my knowledge Snow White was never married to those little bastards she wound up with her Prince Charming. Perhaps you can shed some light on your position. Marriage is a civil construct based in contract.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont be ignorant. You provided a distorted Picture of Snow White, not the Traditional Picture of her. It is clear from the Picture that it should say "She had Group Sex with them". There is a bottle of Wine on the table and she smokes a cigarette (after sex cigarette). The Picture is not the Traditional Story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "After sex cigarette"............  Before that I beleive she was smokin' cigars....seven to be exact....
> 
> OK here you go.... a traditional depiction Snow White by Franz Jüttner Schneewittchen 1905 with a very satisfied smile on those lips.
Click to expand...



damn... look at the lecherous little fuckers standing around drooling!


----------



## syrenn

InquiringMind said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> i dont think that, im not asking anything, it is just my wish that she is a virgin. no one wants used everyone wants new and it is not like im going around preying on women to bring them into bed, i had only once sex. im a shy, romantic and conservative guy. *i dont think i deserve a slut because i had once sex*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That isn't what anyone has said.  What we are saying - and I think it's ALL of us! - is that your attitude is very far from 'right', it is anti-woman, and that you don't 'deserve' ANY woman at all.
> 
> Think about it:  you've got people of both genders, from at least 3 religions and 'none',  people of quite a wide range of sexual experience, from different cultures - and ALL of them are telling you that your attitude is a major obstacle to you ever getting what you wish for!
> 
> A prudent person would by now seriously consider the possibility that they've made a mistake somewhere in their thinking......
> 
> As one who's been married for 38 years, I must inform you that even with a partner who is very laid-back and secure in himself - a considerable amount of compromise is vital.
> 
> And you have shown an extreme stubbornness, a refusal to even consider that something in your 'logic' may be lacking.   That bodes extremely ill for your value as a partner - or a co-worker or any other relationship.  I'd even suggest you may be more likely to have a poor driving record as well.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why I dont deserve any woman at all? Why is it not right? There is no right and wrong when choosing ones preferences for a mate. You know. If i have a Preference for untouched virgin then it cant be "wrong"  objectively.
Click to expand...


no one is saying your preference is wrong... you want what you want


what we are saying 


is your preference is fucked in the head.


----------



## syrenn

InquiringMind said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> if she wants that i would respect that, but i couldnt meet the criteria. it is like if she wants me to have blonde hair and blue eyes and be 6feet tall. should i whine that i dont meet that criteria?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said double standard.  You hold a woman to a different standard than you hold yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes i do. i also want her to have a vagina, but i dont have one.
Click to expand...


are you sure? 


cuz you are coming off as a total pussy.


----------



## syrenn

InquiringMind said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are just jealous because you are not a virgin and you are offended if someone values virginity in a female because you lost yours when you have been 14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not jealous at all.
> 
> its call the real world. If anything i pity you and any woman who ends up being defiled by you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i wouldnt defile any woman, because im a nice guy and not a asshole
Click to expand...



you do realize just being in the same room with a woman could defile her?

And i doubt seriously you would know how to have sex....so im pretty sure her hymen is  safe.


----------



## syrenn

InquiringMind said:


> SmarterThanHick said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's good that you clarified what your ideal is, but I think it's apparent to most in this thread that you don't understand love or romance at all. you seem to think it has something to do with a hymen. I hope you do find love, so you can realize it's more centered on chemistry than history. get the right school subject.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it seems that you and others dont understand the value of intimacy and sex. for you it is just soulless "in and out" game. getting a need satisfied like eating. so you wouldnt care how often, with whom and how many (maybe even at once) guys your Partner had sex. for me sex has a different value then for you. in my Imagination it something else then in yours. that is where the difference lies. you tend to rationalise too much (only a hymen get lost) but im emotional. i connect sex with something deeper, something higher. and no sex is not dirty for me, it is sacred Connection between men and women. that is why i want her to have it only with me.
Click to expand...


is that what you get off of him? 

let me tell you what i get off of him..


he understands women
he knows how to have GOOD sex
he does not hold a woman to any standard that he himself does not come up to. 
he is emotionally secure
he has self confidence
he knows who he is. 
he gives off the feel of being a man and not a schoolboy. 
he knows the difference between fantasy and reality. 




try getting some of that for yourself and you may start to grow up and be a man.


----------



## Mortimer

syrenn said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not jealous at all.
> 
> its call the real world. If anything i pity you and any woman who ends up being defiled by you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wouldnt defile any woman, because im a nice guy and not a asshole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you do realize just being in the same room with a woman could defile her?
> 
> And i doubt seriously you would know how to have sex....so im pretty sure her hymen is  safe.
Click to expand...


you are cute. i dont hate you. you are quiete lovely


----------



## Mortimer

syrenn said:


> he knows how to have GOOD sex



how important is good sex for you? would you leave a guy if he were not good in bed?


----------



## syrenn

InquiringMind said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> i wouldnt defile any woman, because im a nice guy and not a asshole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you do realize just being in the same room with a woman could defile her?
> 
> And i doubt seriously you would know how to have sex....so im pretty sure her hymen is  safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are cute. i dont hate you. you are quiete lovely
Click to expand...


and i dont hate you either.....


if you did not get it.....im trying to help you. 

as i said in my first post to you..... grow up, get laid and ... stop being so damn insecure.


----------



## syrenn

InquiringMind said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> he knows how to have GOOD sex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how important is good sex for you? would you leave a guy if he were not good in bed?
Click to expand...



let me put it his way......  who wants BAD sex? Do you? Would you care if this fantasy woman enjoy sex or not? 


yes... enjoying sex is important in a relationship. However...sex is not a relationship, but it IS part of one. 

You forget the bit about *non virgins*....being able to teach the fumbling buffoons who are not good in bed.... to understand sex and teach them how to be better in bed.


----------



## Mortimer

syrenn said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> you do realize just being in the same room with a woman could defile her?
> 
> And i doubt seriously you would know how to have sex....so im pretty sure her hymen is  safe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are cute. i dont hate you. you are quiete lovely
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and i dont hate you either.....
> 
> 
> if you did not get it.....im trying to help you.
> 
> as i said in my first post to you..... grow up, get laid and ... stop being so damn insecure.
Click to expand...


yes but why should i get laid? i want a Family, not just get laid like after a night in the bar


----------



## Connery

InquiringMind said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are cute. i dont hate you. you are quiete lovely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i dont hate you either.....
> 
> 
> if you did not get it.....im trying to help you.
> 
> as i said in my first post to you..... grow up, get laid and ... stop being so damn insecure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes but why should i get laid? i want a Family, not just get laid like after a night in the bar
Click to expand...


There is nothing wrong with your perspective regarding sex especially  if your find someone who has similar views. However, to have such a stringent perspective does not give you reason denigrate anyone who does not share your view.

 A virgin is a state of mind as much as a physical reality. To enjoy another person, their whole being, is a journey itself; there are no two people the same in this world. I believe you are cheating yourself out of a very large part of what life's journey can have for you. True acceptance of yourself will give acceptance of others as they are, not, as you think they should be.


----------



## Dreamy

Sometimes I wonder if certain posters are just having some fun with some playful leg pulling. IM, you seem to be too much of a caricature to be for real. Are you making a statement or looking for advice or a bit of each?


----------



## Cecilie1200

InquiringMind said:


> how important is it to you?
> 
> id like to end up with a unkissed virgin, who never had any form of sexual physical contact to a other guy



Why?


----------



## Cecilie1200

Votto said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> How hard is it to have sex?  Please, if monkeys can do it then I'm sure he can as well and there are plenty of women out there who would do it with anyone for a few dollars here or there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my guess.... is he will last about as long and have about as much fineness as a monkey. Ever seen them have sex?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's just say, never take your kids to see the monkeys at the zoo.  They are the most unholiest of creatures.....unless you want the dreaded question kids will always ask 100% of the time.
Click to expand...


What question would that be?  I've taken my kids to the zoo dozens of times, and never gotten any questions I dreaded.


----------



## Cecilie1200

InquiringMind said:


> I had only once Sex so im almost a Virgin. I could have more often but i rejected. And I dont have any STDS



Dude, "almost a virgin" is like "almost pregnant".  I hate to break it to you, since this seems to matter so much, but it's pretty much a Pass/Fail sort of test.


----------



## Cecilie1200

InquiringMind said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think it is not that important for guys to be virgin, guys and Girls are not equal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are girls better than guys?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not better or worse just different. It is common sense. If a Guy says to you "I fuck your sister" you will feel insulted but if a Girl says "I fuck your brother" you will just laugh. Girls and Guys are different.
Click to expand...


Actually, I would think both were crass, uneducated garbage.  Don't know that I would feel INSULTED.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Dreamy said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> then i am sure you can negotiate to buy one.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont want to buy a woman. i want a enlightened free human being, with her having her "own head" and who is strong. i dont like weak women. i think weak women are sluts and strong women save for marriage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do strong men save for marriage too?
Click to expand...


Apparently not, since he already went out and gave it away.


----------



## freedombecki

InquiringMind said:


> how important is it to you?
> 
> id like to end up with a unkissed virgin, who never had any form of sexual physical contact to a other guy



Good luck, InquiringMind. In order to accomplish that, you better make the acquaintance with a gynecologist who can steer you to the right woman.

They're out there. Best wishes.


----------



## Cecilie1200

InquiringMind said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are just jealous because you are not a virgin and you are offended if someone values virginity in a female because you lost yours when you have been 14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not jealous at all.
> 
> its call the real world. If anything i pity you and any woman who ends up being defiled by you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i wouldnt defile any woman, because im a nice guy and not a asshole
Click to expand...


Um, you already admitted that you had sex with a woman whom, presumably, you were not married to.  Was that not defiling HER, the future wife of some other man, just as some man having sex with your theoretical intended would be defilement?


----------



## syrenn

InquiringMind said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are cute. i dont hate you. you are quiete lovely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i dont hate you either.....
> 
> 
> if you did not get it.....im trying to help you.
> 
> as i said in my first post to you..... grow up, get laid and ... stop being so damn insecure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes but why should i get laid? i want a Family, not just get laid like after a night in the bar
Click to expand...



why.... you have to ask why? 

well... other then its fun and feels good.... and who knows after a few times you may just change your mind that it is fun. 


no woman likes a fumbling buffoon with no skills pawing them.


----------



## Dabs

InquiringMind said:


> how important is it to you?
> 
> id like to end up with a unkissed virgin, who never had any form of sexual physical contact to a other guy



How's that working out for ya??

Good Luck!


----------



## Big Black Dog

Loosing your virginity is a lot like leaving your wallet at home.  Once you leave the house, you immediately miss it but you always remember where you left it.


----------



## Connery

freedombecki said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> how important is it to you?
> 
> id like to end up with a unkissed virgin, who never had any form of sexual physical contact to a other guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck, InquiringMind. In order to accomplish that, you better make the acquaintance with a gynecologist who can steer you to the right woman.
> 
> They're out there. Best wishes.
Click to expand...


...and the lions at the 42nd Street Library in NYC roar every time one passes...


----------



## Noomi

InquiringMind said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> i dont think that, im not asking anything, it is just my wish that she is a virgin. no one wants used everyone wants new and it is not like im going around preying on women to bring them into bed, i had only once sex. im a shy, romantic and conservative guy. i dont think i deserve a slut because i had once sex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you marry an ugly or fat woman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why do you ask? in ideal case neither. i would marry a woman im a bit attracted to and i dont happen to be attracted neither to ugly nor fat woman. but ugly is in the eye of the beholder, what is ugly to you is not ugly to me maybe. but since im almost 30 years and never had a girlfriend nor am I rich or very important. I guess I would be happy to end with a woman who will bear me children and "take good care of me" be it ugly or fat.
Click to expand...


Wait - you've never had a girlfriend, but you've had sex? Explain.


----------



## Indofred

Noomi said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you marry an ugly or fat woman?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why do you ask? in ideal case neither. i would marry a woman im a bit attracted to and i dont happen to be attracted neither to ugly nor fat woman. but ugly is in the eye of the beholder, what is ugly to you is not ugly to me maybe. but since im almost 30 years and never had a girlfriend nor am I rich or very important. I guess I would be happy to end with a woman who will bear me children and "take good care of me" be it ugly or fat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait - you've never had a girlfriend, but you've had sex? Explain.
Click to expand...


Paying a pro?
Oedipus?


----------



## syrenn

Noomi said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you marry an ugly or fat woman?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why do you ask? in ideal case neither. i would marry a woman im a bit attracted to and i dont happen to be attracted neither to ugly nor fat woman. but ugly is in the eye of the beholder, what is ugly to you is not ugly to me maybe. but since im almost 30 years and never had a girlfriend nor am I rich or very important. I guess I would be happy to end with a woman who will bear me children and "take good care of me" be it ugly or fat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait - you've never had a girlfriend, but you've had sex? Explain.
Click to expand...


good question!


----------



## percysunshine

InquiringMind said:


> how important is it to you?
> 
> id like to end up with a unkissed virgin, who never had any form of sexual physical contact to a other guy



You have the hots for Hillary Clinton?

It's ok, we won't tell anyone.


----------



## Noomi

Still waiting on that explanation, InquiringMind.


----------



## Mortimer

Noomi said:


> Still waiting on that explanation, InquiringMind.



i dont want to tell


----------



## Noomi

InquiringMind said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting on that explanation, InquiringMind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont want to tell
Click to expand...


You had sex with someone you were not in a relationship with. Either you screwed someone's wife, or you paid a prostitute.


----------



## SmarterThanHick

defiler!


----------



## percysunshine

Noomi said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting on that explanation, InquiringMind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont want to tell
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You had sex with someone you were not in a relationship with. Either you screwed someone's wife, or you paid a prostitute.
Click to expand...


It is possible he is a US Senator.


----------



## syrenn

InquiringMind said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting on that explanation, InquiringMind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont want to tell
Click to expand...




Dude...the fuck is that on your head? I would be red faced embarrassed about that one. 

did you miss my statement about growing up? You're 30+ years old....what the fuck are you thinking? 


and since you have gone this far.... why are you shy now? Come on and spill the story. Its not as if we are all virgins here and will be shocked.


----------



## Mortimer

syrenn said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting on that explanation, InquiringMind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont want to tell
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude...the fuck is that on your head? I would be red faced embarrassed about that one.
> 
> did you miss my statement about growing up? You're 30+ years old....what the fuck are you thinking?
> 
> 
> and since you have gone this far.... why are you shy now? Come on and spill the story. Its not as if we are all virgins here and will be shocked.
Click to expand...


im not even 30 but 29, not 30+ 
what do you mean on my head? the Cowboy hat? why ashamed of it?
it is a toy for me just
ok it was a prostitute i paid.


----------



## AquaAthena

InquiringMind said:


> how important is it to you?
> 
> id like to end up with a unkissed virgin, who never had any form of sexual physical contact to a other guy




Why? Are you undersized? You don't want a partner with any frame of reference?


----------



## Mortimer

AquaAthena said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> how important is it to you?
> 
> id like to end up with a unkissed virgin, who never had any form of sexual physical contact to a other guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Are you undersized? You don't want a partner with any frame of reference?
Click to expand...


it is not about reference or size for me. i think i said that already. it is my wish, but i would make compromises and lower my bar


----------



## AquaAthena

InquiringMind said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> how important is it to you?
> 
> id like to end up with a unkissed virgin, who never had any form of sexual physical contact to a other guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Are you undersized? You don't want a partner with any frame of reference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is not about reference or size for me. i think i said that already. it is my wish, but i would make compromises and lower my bar
Click to expand...


Well, I just logged on and didn't go through the posts, so I haven't read what you said.

If it isn't about "frame of reference" or size, what is it about? Why would you prefer a virgin. ( forgive if that has been answered also )


----------



## Sunni Man

InquiringMind said:


> what do you mean on my head? the Cowboy hat? why ashamed of it?


You freakin faggot....that is Not a cowboy hat!!     

I am originally from Texas.

And if you wore something like that gay piece of crap on your head in Dallas/Ft Worth.  

You would get the sh!t beat out of you before you walked 2 blocks down the street.......


----------



## AquaAthena

Sunni Man said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> what do you mean on my head? the Cowboy hat? why ashamed of it?
> 
> 
> 
> You freakin faggot....that is Not a cowboy hat!!
> 
> I am originally from Texas.
> 
> And if you wore something like that gay piece of crap on your head in Dallas/Ft Worth.
> 
> You would get the sh!t beat out of you before you walked 2 blocks down the street.......
Click to expand...


He's definitely toying with our heads.....  Though not successfully...


----------



## Mortimer

AquaAthena said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Are you undersized? You don't want a partner with any frame of reference?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is not about reference or size for me. i think i said that already. it is my wish, but i would make compromises and lower my bar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I just logged on and didn't go through the posts, so I haven't read what you said.
> 
> If it isn't about "frame of reference" or size, what is it about? Why would you prefer a virgin. ( forgive if that has been answered also )
Click to expand...


i prefer a virgin because im jealous Kind of guy, (not the type who Monitors 24/7 or doesnt trust his woman though). im jealous of past Relations, and jealous that someone before me touched her


----------



## Mortimer

Sunni Man said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> what do you mean on my head? the Cowboy hat? why ashamed of it?
> 
> 
> 
> You freakin faggot....that is Not a cowboy hat!!
> 
> I am originally from Texas.
> 
> And if you wore something like that gay piece of crap on your head in Dallas/Ft Worth.
> 
> You would get the sh!t beat out of you before you walked 2 blocks down the street.......
Click to expand...


well i dont wear the hat outside my room. it is not a real Cowboy hat more like a childrens toy for carneval.


----------



## Papageorgio

InquiringMind said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> i dont want to tell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude...the fuck is that on your head? I would be red faced embarrassed about that one.
> 
> did you miss my statement about growing up? You're 30+ years old....what the fuck are you thinking?
> 
> 
> and since you have gone this far.... why are you shy now? Come on and spill the story. Its not as if we are all virgins here and will be shocked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> im not even 30 but 29, not 30+
> what do you mean on my head? the Cowboy hat? why ashamed of it?
> it is a toy for me just
> ok it was a prostitute i paid.
Click to expand...


So you want a virgin, yet it was not important enough for you to be a virgin.

Interesting.


----------



## Mortimer

Papageorgio said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude...the fuck is that on your head? I would be red faced embarrassed about that one.
> 
> did you miss my statement about growing up? You're 30+ years old....what the fuck are you thinking?
> 
> 
> and since you have gone this far.... why are you shy now? Come on and spill the story. Its not as if we are all virgins here and will be shocked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im not even 30 but 29, not 30+
> what do you mean on my head? the Cowboy hat? why ashamed of it?
> it is a toy for me just
> ok it was a prostitute i paid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you want a virgin, yet it was not important enough for you to be a virgin.
> 
> Interesting.
Click to expand...


true. but it is not something im proud of and i think women are less jealous of past Relations then men, i dont think a Girl will reject me just because of my one time experience, maybe if i were not the type who is for love but more like a "Playboy" she could reject me, because she would be afraid that i could "Play" her and not be interested sincerly in love. but im not that Kind of guy.


----------



## Mortimer

Sunni Man said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> true. but it is not something im proud of and i think women are less jealous of past Relations then men, i dont think a Girl will reject me just because of my one time experience, maybe if i were not the type who is for love but more like a "Playboy" she could reject me, because she would be afraid that i could "Play" her and not be interested sincerly in love. but im not that Kind of guy.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever considered switching teams and going gay??
Click to expand...


no


----------



## Noomi

Wait - you paid a hooker to take your virginity and now you want a virgin woman? What makes you think you are even worthy of a female virgin?
If I met a guy who had paid a hooker to have sex with him, I wouldn't look twice at you.


----------



## Mortimer

Noomi said:


> Wait - you paid a hooker to take your virginity and now you want a virgin woman? What makes you think you are even worthy of a female virgin?
> If I met a guy who had paid a hooker to have sex with him, I wouldn't look twice at you.



isnt it hypocrite to measure my worth by my sexual past but accuse me of doing the same to women and therefore being Sexist?

and im probably not deserving of a virgin woman, i regret what i did though, but it is my wish, my ideal. im also not deserving of a pretty slim woman since im big and not good looking but it doesnt stop me from liking pretty and slim women. right?


----------



## Indofred

InquiringMind said:


> ok it was a prostitute i paid.



Have you had a HIV test?
I would if I was desperate, filthy and stupid enough to use prostitutes.


----------



## Mortimer

Indofred said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok it was a prostitute i paid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you had a HIV test?
> I would if I was desperate, filthy and stupid enough to use prostitutes.
Click to expand...


yes twice. I dont have HIV.


----------



## yidnar

InquiringMind said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> i dont want 72 virgins. i believe in monogamy. and i said before that im very romantic Person. i dont see why you dont get it, a woman who sucked cocks is of low value. and i dont see guys who fuck around as Players but as defilers. i said it already. and i had only once sex, i rejected to have more often.
> 
> 
> 
> unless its your cock she is sucking right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> im romantic so i dont believe in putting it in deep her throat or into her anus. i like more cuddling, looking deep into eyes, Feeling her heart beat and touching her Hands. and making babies.
Click to expand...

 i can not believe this shit !! is this freak for real ??


----------



## Papageorgio

InquiringMind said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is not about reference or size for me. i think i said that already. it is my wish, but i would make compromises and lower my bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I just logged on and didn't go through the posts, so I haven't read what you said.
> 
> If it isn't about "frame of reference" or size, what is it about? Why would you prefer a virgin. ( forgive if that has been answered also )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i prefer a virgin because im jealous Kind of guy, (not the type who Monitors 24/7 or doesnt trust his woman though). im jealous of past Relations, and jealous that someone before me touched her
Click to expand...


So you can go out and screw someone but you want...never mind, you are to stupid, no wonder you have to pay to get laid. An asshole like yourself deserve what you get.


----------



## Papageorgio

InquiringMind said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok it was a prostitute i paid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you had a HIV test?
> I would if I was desperate, filthy and stupid enough to use prostitutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes twice. I dont have HIV.
Click to expand...


You just told Noomi you regretted what you did, yet you did it twice?

You are uglier inside than you are on the outside.


----------



## Wicked Jester

InquiringMind said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> i dont want to tell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude...the fuck is that on your head? I would be red faced embarrassed about that one.
> 
> did you miss my statement about growing up? You're 30+ years old....what the fuck are you thinking?
> 
> 
> and since you have gone this far.... why are you shy now? Come on and spill the story. Its not as if we are all virgins here and will be shocked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> im not even 30 but 29, not 30+
> what do you mean on my head? the Cowboy hat? why ashamed of it?
> it is a toy for me just
> ok it was a prostitute i paid.
Click to expand...

Why should you be ashamed of the hat?

Hell, my parents bought me one just like it at Disneyland when I was about 5 years old...even had my name sewn on it.


----------



## Noomi

He also says he would be jealous if his woman had been touched by a man before him, but what about the woman not wanting him to have gone to a hooker for sex?

I hope you tell your potential women partner that you had to pay someone to have sex with you.


----------



## Mortimer

Papageorgio said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you had a HIV test?
> I would if I was desperate, filthy and stupid enough to use prostitutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes twice. I dont have HIV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just told Noomi you regretted what you did, yet you did it twice?
> 
> You are uglier inside than you are on the outside.
Click to expand...


i did twice, the HIV Test, not sex


----------



## Indofred

yidnar said:


> i can not believe this shit !![/SIZE] *is this freak for real* ??



Can't see it.


----------



## syrenn

InquiringMind said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait - you paid a hooker to take your virginity and now you want a virgin woman? What makes you think you are even worthy of a female virgin?
> If I met a guy who had paid a hooker to have sex with him, I wouldn't look twice at you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> isnt it hypocrite to measure my worth by my sexual past but accuse me of doing the same to women and therefore being Sexist?
> 
> and im probably not deserving of a virgin woman, i regret what i did though, but it is my wish, my ideal. im also not deserving of a pretty slim woman since im big and not good looking but it doesnt stop me from liking pretty and slim women. right?
Click to expand...



first smart thing you have said in the WHOLE thread!!! 



and now what is that shit youve got up for an avi? ..dude... the sunglasses dont make the stupid thing on your head any cooler looking. It just makes you look.... more stupid.


----------



## syrenn

Indofred said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok it was a prostitute i paid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you had a HIV test?
> I would if I was desperate, filthy and stupid enough to use prostitutes.
Click to expand...


and then he wondered and was offended when i said he cold give a virgin all sorts of nasty things!!! 

its not just HIV... he needs to be tested for human papilloma, all herpes viruses and syphilis


----------



## Sunni Man

syrenn said:


> and now what is that shit youve got up for an avi? ..dude... the sunglasses dont make the stupid thing on your head any cooler looking. It just makes you look.... more stupid.


----------



## Papageorgio

syrenn said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok it was a prostitute i paid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you had a HIV test?
> I would if I was desperate, filthy and stupid enough to use prostitutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and then he wondered and was offended when i said he cold give a virgin all sorts of nasty things!!!
> 
> its not just HIV... he needs to be tested for human papilloma, all herpes viruses and syphilis
Click to expand...


No kidding, this guy is a rube, either that or our species has gone to hell.


----------



## MHunterB

We should take up a collection to get him a vasectomy - for the good of humanity.


----------



## Delia

syrenn said:


> Dude....
> 
> you have more insecurity issues living in your own damn skin then just about anyone here...
> 
> 
> grow the fuck up.... get laid... and deal with the fact you are not white.



I have no rep left, so it's gonna have to be the thought that counts.


----------



## Mortimer

MHunterB said:


> We should take up a collection to get him a vasectomy - for the good of humanity.



oh my god.


----------



## Papageorgio

InquiringMind said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should take up a collection to get him a vasectomy - for the good of humanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh my god.
Click to expand...


It would help strengthen the gene pool.


----------



## Mortimer

you guys are crazy, and very intolerant


----------



## Delia

Connery said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had only once Sex so im almost a Virgin. I could have more often but i rejected. And I dont have any STDS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you become a pickle you cannot go back to being a cucumber.
Click to expand...


But cucumbers are usefu -- erm ... never mind.


----------



## Delia

Scorpion said:


> He can have 72 virgins if he converts to Islam, and is martyred after a suicide bombing.



But nobody said those virgins would be female!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mX0eJ1G1kzs]Jeff.Dunham.72.Virgins - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Delia

InquiringMind said:


> Dreamy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> i dont want to buy a woman. i want a enlightened free human being, with her having her "own head" and who is strong. i dont like weak women. i think weak women are sluts and strong women save for marriage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do strong men save for marriage too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no, i said women and guys are not same. but i think low of guys who are Playboys too. who have nothing in mind then sex, to me they are not Players but defilers
Click to expand...


You're the flip side of the same coin, bud. You think a woman's worth is all about if she saved herself. Nothing to do with her being the sum of her parts.


----------



## Papageorgio

InquiringMind said:


> you guys are crazy, and very intolerant



Very tolerant, it seems more tolerant than you.


----------



## syrenn

Delia said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude....
> 
> you have more insecurity issues living in your own damn skin then just about anyone here...
> 
> 
> grow the fuck up.... get laid... and deal with the fact you are not white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no rep left, so it's gonna have to be the thought that counts.
Click to expand...


sadly... he did not see that as a good bit of advice. He felt i was attacking him.


----------



## MHunterB

Delia said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude....
> 
> you have more insecurity issues living in your own damn skin then just about anyone here...
> 
> 
> grow the fuck up.... get laid... and deal with the fact you are not white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no rep left, so it's gonna have to be the thought that counts.
Click to expand...


Don't worry - I had some left : ))


----------



## Delia

syrenn said:


> Delia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude....
> 
> you have more insecurity issues living in your own damn skin then just about anyone here...
> 
> 
> grow the fuck up.... get laid... and deal with the fact you are not white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no rep left, so it's gonna have to be the thought that counts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sadly... he did not see that as a good bit of advice. He felt i was attacking him.
Click to expand...


I'm hoping he's trolling. I'd hate to think he's this pathetic for real.


----------



## syrenn

Delia said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no rep left, so it's gonna have to be the thought that counts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadly... he did not see that as a good bit of advice. He felt i was attacking him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm hoping he's trolling. I'd hate to think he's this pathetic for real.
Click to expand...


oh i think he is that way in real life.


----------



## Delia

InquiringMind said:


> Scorpion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scorpion said:
> 
> 
> 
> He can have 72 virgins if he converts to Islam, and is martyred after a suicide bombing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha.........I just got neg repped for perpetuating what could be considered 'misinformation'.
> It was a joke ya tool.
> I forgot, its only permissible to joke about the Christian faith.(eyeroll)
> In the spirit of the thread........go f*ck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i dont want 72 virgins. i believe in monogamy. and i said before that im very romantic Person. i dont see why you dont get it, *a woman who sucked cocks is of low value*. and i dont see guys who fuck around as Players but as defilers. i said it already. and i had only once sex, i rejected to have more often.
Click to expand...


And of course you won't expect her to pick up that nasty habit with you, right? Strictly missionary.


----------



## Delia

InquiringMind said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I will demonstrate it with a Picture. He is the Knight she is the Virgin. Thats romantic. Would it be Romantic if she were the Knight and he the Virgin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really? ... how do you know she is a virgin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because every princess *in a fairy tale* is a vrigin. While the Guy is strong, brave and can drink alot but certainly it is not important that he is a virgin. Of course those are only stereotypes but you get my Point?
Click to expand...


Get it?


----------



## MHunterB

Many many years ago, an acquaintance of ours, a guy, Pat Kelly,  who was shy, awkward and uncertain of himself, worked up his nerve to ask my then-fiancé (husband of 38 years) "How can I get a girl, like you did?"  My guy being so smart, he took the fellow over to talk to me, explaining this was a sincere and 'straight' question.

And - GOD forgive me! - the first words out of my mouth, in all seriousness, were "Try being a little less like Pat Kelly".....  He was still in shock, so I got to continue and explain that the pathetic desperation puts people off, and that if you don't fundamentally like your own self, it's unreasonable to expect anyone else to like you.

The ONLY things in this world that we can truly change are within our own skins.....and it's not easy, no.  But we each have that power to make changes in ourselves.  And, while appearance is not very important, first impressions are - so if you can't be 'beautiful', you can be clean and neat and dressed in clothes that are appropriate and fit properly, and are clean and neat.  

I don't know about males, but when I look good I feel better : ))   I used to use that when I was just around 20 and worked at a very boring job in an office with people who were annoying but I had to be polite.....  So I planned each outfit the night before, down to the stockings and the eye shadow.  Whatever else was going on, I looked like someone who was glad to be me.  

 It's all right to imitate someone else a little, just as long as you are adding that bit to your own self and not trying to become your 'model'.   

When you go to a new place, nobody knows you're the clutz, or the ditz, or whatever it is that you feel embarrassed about having been.  So you can 'lose' that one negative bit of yourself.....Nobody can see inside you what you are feeling - they won't know you lack confidence unless you fall back into hunching your shoulders, being hesitant, etc. 

Think about 'who' you want to be, figure out what you'd need to know to do that - and go out and learn the necessary skills.  One thing is certain: it is IMPOSSIBLE for things to get better unless you do something different to help make it happen.

In order to have a child, I quit smoking over25 years ago.  My husband the night owl trained himself to start work at 6AM in the military.  Our son lost 40 pounds or so, by committing himself to eating right and exercising every single day - he goes out for an hour's walk when he's not swimming or training at the gym.   My sister at 63 has lost over 40 pounds and is doing some very strenuous workouts ......  We have 2 friends who turned themselves away from becoming alcoholics without a 'group' or a 'program' (they're married to each other)....  I know many people who have 'remade' themselves, so I know it is not impossible.

Has our new poster got what it takes?  In the words of a certain 'light bulb' joke " Yes, but it has to WANT to change"......   Or as Shakespeare put it "the problem is not in our stars, but in ourselves"


----------



## MDiver

The problem with marrying a virgin is that often, men and women have different sexual preferences.
Just because a couple may have some things in common, doesn't mean they are compatible in the bedroom.
A virgin you encounter may be so because of a strict religious background and thus consider sex a dirty but necessary duty to be done for the husband (as the Abrahamic religions in particular have this guilt complex when it comes to sex and the female body).  The Abrahamic religions need to go the way of the dodo, but that's another topic entirely.  
What you may wish to do, may seriously conflict with what she would allow you to do and once married, you're stuck with no good compatibility in the bedroom.  
Many women don't consider their "first" sexual encounter to be all that great.  Rather, they learned through different sexual partners, what they liked and didn't like.
I have always preferred my dates to not be virgins.  Virgins are a waste of time and training.  I like women that have been "around the block" a few times, as they say.  Those women know what they like in the bedroom, as do I.  If you're hell-bent on a virgin, live in an Islamic nation, where the wife must be a virgin and her opinion is of no importance.


----------



## Mortimer

Papageorgio said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> you guys are crazy, and very intolerant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very tolerant, it seems more tolerant than you.
Click to expand...


you just wrote "tolerance" on "your flag" but actually you are very intolerant. it is the same as people who fight for peace but are warmongers


----------



## Mortimer

MDiver said:


> The problem with marrying a virgin is that often, men and women have different sexual preferences.
> Just because a couple may have some things in common, doesn't mean they are compatible in the bedroom.
> A virgin you encounter may be so because of a strict religious background and thus consider sex a dirty but necessary duty to be done for the husband (as the Abrahamic religions in particular have this guilt complex when it comes to sex and the female body).  The Abrahamic religions need to go the way of the dodo, but that's another topic entirely.
> What you may wish to do, may seriously conflict with what she would allow you to do and once married, you're stuck with no good compatibility in the bedroom.
> Many women don't consider their "first" sexual encounter to be all that great.  Rather, they learned through different sexual partners, what they liked and didn't like.
> I have always preferred my dates to not be virgins.  Virgins are a waste of time and training.  I like women that have been "around the block" a few times, as they say.  Those women know what they like in the bedroom, as do I.



for me it is more important that she is untouched then that she is good in bed. 




> If you're hell-bent on a virgin, live in an Islamic nation, where the wife must be a virgin and her opinion is of no importance.



It is like saying if you want obamacare live in the soviet Union, you are a Fascist who doesnt tolerate other opinions


----------



## syrenn

what you are saying is what is important to you is that she is stupid, does not know what she likes or does not like....and that she have nothing to compare your fumbling to.


----------



## Mortimer

syrenn said:


> what you are saying is what is important to you is that she is stupid, does not know what she likes or does not like....and that she have nothing to compare your fumbling to.



you discriminate virgins, you say they are all stupid and "dont know what they like". maybe sex is not important for everyone alike? for me it is not that important. i see the Primary Goal of sex to have children


----------



## Papageorgio

InquiringMind said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> you guys are crazy, and very intolerant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very tolerant, it seems more tolerant than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you just wrote "tolerance" on "your flag" but actually you are very intolerant. it is the same as people who fight for peace but are warmongers
Click to expand...

Guy, I tolerate a ton more than a stupid, idealistic asshole such as yourself. You are intolerant of any girl not a virgin, what an idiot.

Warmonger? Trying to deflect dumb ass? 

Do every woman in the world a favor and never have sex with another woman.


----------



## Ernie S.

I think most everyone has been very tolerant _of you._ The fact that you reject advice and criticism from everyone makes this tolerance pretty much astounding.

Read again what MHunterB said above. As a matter of fact, read it 4 or 5 times and when you wake up tomorrow morning, read it again.

*You are Pat Kelly*. You've gotta stop that shit, bro! And you have to pay attention to the people who are trying to help you out.
Me? I have nothing for you. I'll not waste more time on you until you grow a pair and realize your whole attitude about women is fucked up.


----------



## syrenn

InquiringMind said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> what you are saying is what is important to you is that she is stupid, does not know what she likes or does not like....and that she have nothing to compare your fumbling to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you discriminate virgins, you say they are all stupid and "dont know what they like". maybe sex is not important for everyone alike? for me it is not that important. i see the Primary Goal of sex to have children
Click to expand...



if you know nothing about a subject... that makes you ignorant about that subject. Period. ...ie: STUPID. 

if you have never experienced a thing... there is no way to know what you like or don't like. Period 


There is nothing subjective about that.... it IS what it is. There is no discrimination involved. 


i will also suggest you have no idea what YOU like or don't like....considering your first and only time with a hooker.


----------



## syrenn

Papageorgio said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very tolerant, it seems more tolerant than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you just wrote "tolerance" on "your flag" but actually you are very intolerant. it is the same as people who fight for peace but are warmongers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guy, I tolerate a ton more than a stupid, idealistic asshole such as yourself. You are intolerant of any girl not a virgin, what an idiot.
> 
> Warmonger? Trying to deflect dumb ass?
> 
> Do every woman in the world a favor and never have sex with another woman.
Click to expand...


well... he never did say if the hooker was a male or a female.... or if it was just a blow job or not.


----------



## Connery

InquiringMind said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> what you are saying is what is important to you is that she is stupid, does not know what she likes or does not like....and that she have nothing to compare your fumbling to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you discriminate virgins, you say they are all stupid and "dont know what they like". maybe sex is not important for everyone alike? for me it is not that important. *i see the Primary Goal of sex to have children*
Click to expand...


Don't have children, they may turn out just like you.


----------



## Mortimer

Papageorgio said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very tolerant, it seems more tolerant than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you just wrote "tolerance" on "your flag" but actually you are very intolerant. it is the same as people who fight for peace but are warmongers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guy, I tolerate a ton more than a stupid, idealistic asshole such as yourself. You are intolerant of any girl not a virgin, what an idiot.
> 
> Warmonger? Trying to deflect dumb ass?
> 
> Do every woman in the world a favor and never have sex with another woman.
Click to expand...


You are intolerant, you guys said i should not have children, i should never have sex and should get a vascomy also should move to a islamic nation. Also that my attitude is "fucked up". I dont see that im intolerant of women not virgins.


----------



## Mortimer

syrenn said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> what you are saying is what is important to you is that she is stupid, does not know what she likes or does not like....and that she have nothing to compare your fumbling to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you discriminate virgins, you say they are all stupid and "dont know what they like". maybe sex is not important for everyone alike? for me it is not that important. i see the Primary Goal of sex to have children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if you know nothing about a subject... that makes you ignorant about that subject. Period. ...ie: STUPID.
> 
> if you have never experienced a thing... there is no way to know what you like or don't like. Period
> 
> 
> There is nothing subjective about that.... it IS what it is. There is no discrimination involved.
> 
> 
> i will also suggest you have no idea what YOU like or don't like....considering your first and only time with a hooker.
Click to expand...


it makes you not stupid but it makes you just not knowledgable about that particular subject, it doesnt make you "generally" stupid.


----------



## syrenn

InquiringMind said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> you discriminate virgins, you say they are all stupid and "dont know what they like". maybe sex is not important for everyone alike? for me it is not that important. i see the Primary Goal of sex to have children
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you know nothing about a subject... that makes you ignorant about that subject. Period. ...ie: STUPID.
> 
> if you have never experienced a thing... there is no way to know what you like or don't like. Period
> 
> 
> There is nothing subjective about that.... it IS what it is. There is no discrimination involved.
> 
> 
> i will also suggest you have no idea what YOU like or don't like....considering your first and only time with a hooker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it makes you not stupid but it makes you just not knowledgable about that particular subject, it doesnt make you "generally" stupid.
Click to expand...


it makes them stupid virgins...


----------



## Ernie S.

Connery said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> what you are saying is what is important to you is that she is stupid, does not know what she likes or does not like....and that she have nothing to compare your fumbling to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you discriminate virgins, you say they are all stupid and "dont know what they like". maybe sex is not important for everyone alike? for me it is not that important. *i see the Primary Goal of sex to have children*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't have children, they may turn out just like you.
Click to expand...


A vasectomy has been suggested, just sayin'...


----------



## Papageorgio

InquiringMind said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> you just wrote "tolerance" on "your flag" but actually you are very intolerant. it is the same as people who fight for peace but are warmongers
> 
> 
> 
> Guy, I tolerate a ton more than a stupid, idealistic asshole such as yourself. You are intolerant of any girl not a virgin, what an idiot.
> 
> Warmonger? Trying to deflect dumb ass?
> 
> Do every woman in the world a favor and never have sex with another woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are intolerant, you guys said i should not have children, i should never have sex and should get a vascomy also should move to a islamic nation. Also that my attitude is "fucked up". I dont see that im intolerant of women not virgins.
Click to expand...


I'm tolerant of reasonable, fair minded people who think rationally. You are unrealistic and act like a teenager. Grow up.


----------



## Mortimer

syrenn said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you know nothing about a subject... that makes you ignorant about that subject. Period. ...ie: STUPID.
> 
> if you have never experienced a thing... there is no way to know what you like or don't like. Period
> 
> 
> There is nothing subjective about that.... it IS what it is. There is no discrimination involved.
> 
> 
> i will also suggest you have no idea what YOU like or don't like....considering your first and only time with a hooker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it makes you not stupid but it makes you just not knowledgable about that particular subject, it doesnt make you "generally" stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it makes them stupid virgins...
Click to expand...


it doesnt make them stupid. saying "stupid virgin" is like saying "stupid hoe".


----------



## Mortimer

Papageorgio said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guy, I tolerate a ton more than a stupid, idealistic asshole such as yourself. You are intolerant of any girl not a virgin, what an idiot.
> 
> Warmonger? Trying to deflect dumb ass?
> 
> Do every woman in the world a favor and never have sex with another woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are intolerant, you guys said i should not have children, i should never have sex and should get a vascomy also should move to a islamic nation. Also that my attitude is "fucked up". I dont see that im intolerant of women not virgins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm tolerant of reasonable, fair minded people who think rationally. You are unrealistic and act like a teenager. Grow up.
Click to expand...


and you decide who is fair minded, reasonable and think rationally.


----------



## Noomi

InquiringMind said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> what you are saying is what is important to you is that she is stupid, does not know what she likes or does not like....and that she have nothing to compare your fumbling to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you discriminate virgins, you say they are all stupid and "dont know what they like". maybe sex is not important for everyone alike? for me it is not that important. i see the Primary Goal of sex to have children
Click to expand...


If sex is not important to you, why was it so important you pay a hooker to have sex with you?


----------



## Mortimer

Noomi said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> what you are saying is what is important to you is that she is stupid, does not know what she likes or does not like....and that she have nothing to compare your fumbling to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you discriminate virgins, you say they are all stupid and "dont know what they like". maybe sex is not important for everyone alike? for me it is not that important. i see the Primary Goal of sex to have children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If sex is not important to you, why was it so important you pay a hooker to have sex with you?
Click to expand...


it happened only once though, and if it were of personal importance, you dont think i would pay hookers frequently?


----------



## Noomi

InquiringMind said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> you discriminate virgins, you say they are all stupid and "dont know what they like". maybe sex is not important for everyone alike? for me it is not that important. i see the Primary Goal of sex to have children
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If sex is not important to you, why was it so important you pay a hooker to have sex with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it happened only once though, and if it were of personal importance, you dont think i would pay hookers frequently?
Click to expand...


Paying someone to take your virginity is a big deal. You could have waited and found a woman to spend your life with, instead, you threw the most precious thing you owned away. Why?


----------



## Delia

InquiringMind said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> you discriminate virgins, you say they are all stupid and "dont know what they like". maybe sex is not important for everyone alike? for me it is not that important. i see the Primary Goal of sex to have children
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If sex is not important to you, why was it so important you pay a hooker to have sex with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it happened only once though, and if it were of personal importance, you dont think i would pay hookers frequently?
Click to expand...


Hey, a john is a john, is a john.


----------



## Papageorgio

InquiringMind said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are intolerant, you guys said i should not have children, i should never have sex and should get a vascomy also should move to a islamic nation. Also that my attitude is "fucked up". I dont see that im intolerant of women not virgins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tolerant of reasonable, fair minded people who think rationally. You are unrealistic and act like a teenager. Grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you decide who is fair minded, reasonable and think rationally.
Click to expand...


You saying you are?


----------



## Delia

Noomi said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> If sex is not important to you, why was it so important you pay a hooker to have sex with you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it happened only once though, and if it were of personal importance, you dont think i would pay hookers frequently?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Paying someone to take your virginity is a big deal. You could have waited and found a woman to spend your life with, instead, you threw the most precious thing you owned away. Why?
Click to expand...


He's just blaming his friends for his own actions. Heck, he could've said "Yeah, I got drunk Saturday night, did the deed. Good times, yo; pass that over here."


----------



## Mortimer

Noomi said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> If sex is not important to you, why was it so important you pay a hooker to have sex with you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it happened only once though, and if it were of personal importance, you dont think i would pay hookers frequently?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Paying someone to take your virginity is a big deal. You could have waited and found a woman to spend your life with, instead, you threw the most precious thing you owned away. Why?
Click to expand...


i was convinced by a friend and have been drunk, also curious, and because "a virgin" has a female connotation in the language of my Country, so i wanted to feel more like a guy


----------



## Mortimer

Papageorgio said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tolerant of reasonable, fair minded people who think rationally. You are unrealistic and act like a teenager. Grow up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you decide who is fair minded, reasonable and think rationally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You saying you are?
Click to expand...


yes


----------



## Delia

InquiringMind said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> and you decide who is fair minded, reasonable and think rationally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You saying you are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes
Click to expand...


Great. Then stop polling the great unwashed to determine how you should think or feel.


----------



## Sunni Man

InquiringMind said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> you discriminate virgins, you say they are all stupid and "dont know what they like". maybe sex is not important for everyone alike? for me it is not that important. i see the Primary Goal of sex to have children
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If sex is not important to you, why was it so important you pay a hooker to have sex with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it happened only once though, and if it were of personal importance, you dont think i would pay hookers frequently?
Click to expand...

Good news!!

If the person you paid to have sex with was a transexual.

Then you are technically still a virgin.

Problem solved...........


----------



## Mortimer

Delia said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> You saying you are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great. Then stop polling the great unwashed to determine how you should think or feel.
Click to expand...


i dont ask anyone to determine it, i know how i feel about the subject.


----------



## Delia

InquiringMind said:


> Delia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great. Then stop polling the great unwashed to determine how you should think or feel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i dont ask anyone to determine it, i know how i feel about the subject.
Click to expand...


Then this thread has no reason for existing.


----------



## Noomi

InquiringMind said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> it happened only once though, and if it were of personal importance, you dont think i would pay hookers frequently?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paying someone to take your virginity is a big deal. You could have waited and found a woman to spend your life with, instead, you threw the most precious thing you owned away. Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i was convinced by a friend and have been drunk, also curious, and because "a virgin" has a female connotation in the language of my Country, so i wanted to feel more like a guy
Click to expand...


If you were so drunk, how do you know you actually had sex?


----------



## Mortimer

Delia said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great. Then stop polling the great unwashed to determine how you should think or feel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont ask anyone to determine it, i know how i feel about the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then this thread has no reason for existing.
Click to expand...


i asked if someone feels like me and Shares my views.


----------



## Mortimer

Noomi said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paying someone to take your virginity is a big deal. You could have waited and found a woman to spend your life with, instead, you threw the most precious thing you owned away. Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was convinced by a friend and have been drunk, also curious, and because "a virgin" has a female connotation in the language of my Country, so i wanted to feel more like a guy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you were so drunk, how do you know you actually had sex?
Click to expand...


i was drunk but i remember it


----------



## Noomi

InquiringMind said:


> Delia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> i dont ask anyone to determine it, i know how i feel about the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then this thread has no reason for existing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i asked if someone feels like me and Shares my views.
Click to expand...


No one on here has paid a hooker to take their virginity and then said that they only want to have sex with a virgin because most people here are not hypocrites.


----------



## Noomi

InquiringMind said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> i was convinced by a friend and have been drunk, also curious, and because "a virgin" has a female connotation in the language of my Country, so i wanted to feel more like a guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you were so drunk, how do you know you actually had sex?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i was drunk but i remember it
Click to expand...


Did you use a condom?


----------



## Mortimer

Noomi said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you were so drunk, how do you know you actually had sex?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was drunk but i remember it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you use a condom?
Click to expand...


yes. and i have no HIV. it was on my 22nd birthday and now im 29.


----------



## Noomi

InquiringMind said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> i was drunk but i remember it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you use a condom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes. and i have no HIV. it was on my 22nd birthday and now im 29.
Click to expand...


Who supplied the condom?

Do you remember what the hooker looked like? Did you last more than a few seconds?


----------



## Mortimer

Noomi said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you use a condom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes. and i have no HIV. it was on my 22nd birthday and now im 29.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who supplied the condom?
> 
> Do you remember what the hooker looked like? Did you last more than a few seconds?
Click to expand...


she supplied the condom, i remember what she looked like. i lasted 30minutes


----------



## Delia

InquiringMind said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> i was drunk but i remember it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you use a condom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes. and i have no HIV. it was on my 22nd birthday and now im 29.
Click to expand...


Coulda sworn you said 16-17 earlier.


----------



## Delia

InquiringMind said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most women who are virgins, most men who are virgins are virgins for a reason. They do not have basic social skills and are awkward in relationships
> 
> You seem to fit the bill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when I have been 16years old i was ridicoled for being a virgin because most of my Peers already had sex at the Age of 14/15 and i was put under Group pressure to have sex that is why i had sex once so i could say im not a virgin because it is a shame to be a virgin in our Society. People attack me for my values on sexuality, and we dont really have a choice if we want to save for marriage or not, because all of us go through what i went through
Click to expand...


Oh yeah.


----------



## Noomi

InquiringMind said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes. and i have no HIV. it was on my 22nd birthday and now im 29.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who supplied the condom?
> 
> Do you remember what the hooker looked like? Did you last more than a few seconds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> she supplied the condom, i remember what she looked like. i lasted 30minutes
Click to expand...


A hooker was happy to keep her legs spread for you while for 30 minutes you pumped away? Bullshit. She would have yawned, packed up and left.


----------



## Ernie S.

InquiringMind said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are intolerant, you guys said i should not have children, i should never have sex and should get a vascomy also should move to a islamic nation. Also that my attitude is "fucked up". I dont see that im intolerant of women not virgins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tolerant of reasonable, fair minded people who think rationally. You are unrealistic and act like a teenager. Grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you decide who is fair minded, reasonable and think rationally.
Click to expand...


He has earned that right by being a reasonable, fair minded man who thinks rationally. You have not.


----------



## Ernie S.

InquiringMind said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> and you decide who is fair minded, reasonable and think rationally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You saying you are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes
Click to expand...


Bullshit!


----------



## Mortimer

Noomi said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who supplied the condom?
> 
> Do you remember what the hooker looked like? Did you last more than a few seconds?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she supplied the condom, i remember what she looked like. i lasted 30minutes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A hooker was happy to keep her legs spread for you while for 30 minutes you pumped away? Bullshit. She would have yawned, packed up and left.
Click to expand...


it is her Job, i dont think she was happy


----------



## Mr. H.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyl5DlrsU90]Frankie Goes To Hollywood - Relax (Don't Do It) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Noomi

InquiringMind said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> she supplied the condom, i remember what she looked like. i lasted 30minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A hooker was happy to keep her legs spread for you while for 30 minutes you pumped away? Bullshit. She would have yawned, packed up and left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is her Job, i dont think she was happy
Click to expand...


The longer you take, the more you have to pay. Either you paid her a fortune for her time, or you can chop 28 minutes off that 30 you say you lasted.


----------



## Mortimer

Noomi said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> A hooker was happy to keep her legs spread for you while for 30 minutes you pumped away? Bullshit. She would have yawned, packed up and left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is her Job, i dont think she was happy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The longer you take, the more you have to pay. Either you paid her a fortune for her time, or you can chop 28 minutes off that 30 you say you lasted.
Click to expand...


i paid for half an hour. Standard Price. you can pay for half an hour or an hour, thats Standard, maybe for longer but then you need extra Agreement.


----------



## Noomi

InquiringMind said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is her Job, i dont think she was happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The longer you take, the more you have to pay. Either you paid her a fortune for her time, or you can chop 28 minutes off that 30 you say you lasted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i paid for half an hour. Standard Price. you can pay for half an hour or an hour, thats Standard, maybe for longer but then you need extra Agreement.
Click to expand...


So what if you didn't finish within that half an hour? Its likely you finished earlier than that, and just spent the rest of the time groping her.


----------



## Mortimer

Noomi said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The longer you take, the more you have to pay. Either you paid her a fortune for her time, or you can chop 28 minutes off that 30 you say you lasted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i paid for half an hour. Standard Price. you can pay for half an hour or an hour, thats Standard, maybe for longer but then you need extra Agreement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what if you didn't finish within that half an hour? Its likely you finished earlier than that, and just spent the rest of the time groping her.
Click to expand...


if you dont finish you have bad luck. i didnt finished within the half hour, but i didnt had any time left anymore


----------



## Papageorgio

InquiringMind said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> she supplied the condom, i remember what she looked like. i lasted 30minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A hooker was happy to keep her legs spread for you while for 30 minutes you pumped away? Bullshit. She would have yawned, packed up and left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is her Job, i dont think she was happy
Click to expand...


It's a job, she didn't enjoy it, she didn't connect with you, other than you having sex. You were just a dollar sign and she probably thought what a low life scum you were.


----------



## Mortimer

Papageorgio said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> A hooker was happy to keep her legs spread for you while for 30 minutes you pumped away? Bullshit. She would have yawned, packed up and left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is her Job, i dont think she was happy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a job, she didn't enjoy it, she didn't connect with you, other than you having sex. You were just a dollar sign and she probably thought what a low life scum you were.
Click to expand...


true. but i dont think she thought im low life scum, she choose me to have sex.


----------



## Papageorgio

InquiringMind said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is her Job, i dont think she was happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a job, she didn't enjoy it, she didn't connect with you, other than you having sex. You were just a dollar sign and she probably thought what a low life scum you were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> true. but i dont think she thought im low life scum, she choose me to have sex.
Click to expand...


You paid her, that is the ONLY reason she even thought to have sex with you.


----------



## Mortimer

Papageorgio said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a job, she didn't enjoy it, she didn't connect with you, other than you having sex. You were just a dollar sign and she probably thought what a low life scum you were.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> true. but i dont think she thought im low life scum, she choose me to have sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You paid her, that is the ONLY reason she even thought to have sex with you.
Click to expand...


yes i paid her, but i didnt went into the brothelhouse with the intention to have sex, i went in just to take a drink and watch the Girls. she came to me and choose me to have sex, also convinced me to pay her to have sex with her. she seduced me


----------



## Connery

InquiringMind said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> true. but i dont think she thought im low life scum, she choose me to have sex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You paid her, that is the ONLY reason she even thought to have sex with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes i paid her, but i didnt went into the brothelhouse with the intention to have sex, i went in just to take a drink and watch the Girls. she came to me and choose me to have sex, also convinced me to pay her to have sex with her. she seduced me
Click to expand...


I suppose you wanted an ice cream cone while "watching". Did you wear that hat during the "sex" act and imagine you were busting a bronc?


----------



## Mortimer

Connery said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> You paid her, that is the ONLY reason she even thought to have sex with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes i paid her, but i didnt went into the brothelhouse with the intention to have sex, i went in just to take a drink and watch the Girls. she came to me and choose me to have sex, also convinced me to pay her to have sex with her. she seduced me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose you wanted an ice cream cone while "watching". Did you wear that hat during the "sex" act and imagine you were busting a bronc?
Click to expand...


lol. you are lost and sad case of a ignorant.


----------



## Wicked Jester

InquiringMind said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes i paid her, but i didnt went into the brothelhouse with the intention to have sex, i went in just to take a drink and watch the Girls. she came to me and choose me to have sex, also convinced me to pay her to have sex with her. she seduced me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose you wanted an ice cream cone while "watching". Did you wear that hat during the "sex" act and imagine you were busting a bronc?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol. you are lost and sad case of a ignorant.
Click to expand...

Dude, SHE DID NOT SEDUCE YOU...she USED you to make a buck.

Now, the only conclusion I can personally come up with after reading all this bizarre shit, is that, you're either completely A-sexual, and having a hard time admitting it to yourself, or, you're impotent and having a hard time admitting it to yourself.

Either way,  maybe you need to seek professional help from those who specialize in those things.....And i'm not talking about professional cocksuckers.


----------



## Mortimer

Wicked Jester said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose you wanted an ice cream cone while "watching". Did you wear that hat during the "sex" act and imagine you were busting a bronc?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol. you are lost and sad case of a ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, SHE DID NOT SEDUCE YOU...she USED you to make a buck.
> 
> Now, the only conclusion I can personally come up with after reading all this bizarre shit, is that, you're either completely A-sexual, and having a hard time admitting it to yourself, or, you're impotent and having a hard time admitting it to yourself.
> 
> Either way,  maybe you need to seek professional help from those who specialize in those things.....And i'm not talking about professional cocksuckers.
Click to expand...


ok she used me to make a buck. where is the difference? she advertised herself to me and made me sleep with her. im not a-sexual neither impotent.


----------



## Delia

InquiringMind said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol. you are lost and sad case of a ignorant.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, SHE DID NOT SEDUCE YOU...she USED you to make a buck.
> 
> Now, the only conclusion I can personally come up with after reading all this bizarre shit, is that, you're either completely A-sexual, and having a hard time admitting it to yourself, or, you're impotent and having a hard time admitting it to yourself.
> 
> Either way,  maybe you need to seek professional help from those who specialize in those things.....And i'm not talking about professional cocksuckers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok she used me to make a buck. where is the difference? she advertised herself to me *and made me sleep with her*. im not a-sexual neither impotent.
Click to expand...


I hope this is a lack of language skill, rather than something you actually believe.


----------



## Noomi

InquiringMind said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> true. but i dont think she thought im low life scum, she choose me to have sex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You paid her, that is the ONLY reason she even thought to have sex with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes i paid her, but i didnt went into the brothelhouse with the intention to have sex, i went in just to take a drink and watch the Girls. she came to me and choose me to have sex, also convinced me to pay her to have sex with her. she seduced me
Click to expand...


So she raped you?


----------



## Mortimer

Noomi said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> You paid her, that is the ONLY reason she even thought to have sex with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes i paid her, but i didnt went into the brothelhouse with the intention to have sex, i went in just to take a drink and watch the Girls. she came to me and choose me to have sex, also convinced me to pay her to have sex with her. she seduced me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So she raped you?
Click to expand...


no she didnt raped me but she seduced me.


----------



## Noomi

InquiringMind said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes i paid her, but i didnt went into the brothelhouse with the intention to have sex, i went in just to take a drink and watch the Girls. she came to me and choose me to have sex, also convinced me to pay her to have sex with her. she seduced me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So she raped you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no she didnt raped me but she seduced me.
Click to expand...


And made you pay her money. You could have said no.


----------



## Indofred

InquiringMind said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> true. but i dont think she thought im low life scum, she choose me to have sex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You paid her, that is the ONLY reason she even thought to have sex with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes i paid her, but i didnt went into the brothelhouse with the intention to have sex, i went in just to take a drink and watch the Girls. she came to me and choose me to have sex, also convinced me to pay her to have sex with her. she seduced me
Click to expand...


Yes, loads of people go to whore houses not to have sex.
She accepted cock for cash, not you.

Well, if it wasn't all a massive lie.
Did she have WMD and is that why you 'invaded' her?


----------



## syrenn

Wicked Jester said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose you wanted an ice cream cone while "watching". Did you wear that hat during the "sex" act and imagine you were busting a bronc?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol. you are lost and sad case of a ignorant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, SHE DID NOT SEDUCE YOU...she USED you to make a buck.
> 
> Now, the only conclusion I can personally come up with after reading all this bizarre shit, is that, you're either completely A-sexual, and having a hard time admitting it to yourself, or, you're impotent and having a hard time admitting it to yourself.
> 
> Either way,  maybe you need to seek professional help from those who specialize in those things.....And i'm not talking about professional cocksuckers.
Click to expand...



oh what is wrong with you WJ... those are NOT the only options....

gay or attracted to a few of the things that are now against the rules.


----------



## syrenn

InquiringMind said:


> if you dont finish you have bad luck. i didnt finished within the half hour, but i didnt had any time left anymore




i got news for you... i have never in my entire life heard of a virgin male.... not being "able to finish" in 30 minutes...

they usually cum before they even get inside a woman.... and if for some reason they do last long enough to make it inside... they last all of about two strokes.


----------



## Spoonman

InquiringMind said:


> how important is it to you?
> 
> id like to end up with a unkissed virgin, who never had any form of sexual physical contact to a other guy



so in other words you're looking for a 10 year old.


----------



## Connery

InquiringMind said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes i paid her, but i didnt went into the brothelhouse with the intention to have sex, i went in just to take a drink and watch the Girls. she came to me and choose me to have sex, also convinced me to pay her to have sex with her. she seduced me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose you wanted an ice cream cone while "watching". Did you wear that hat during the "sex" act and imagine you were busting a bronc?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol. you are lost and sad case of a ignorant.
Click to expand...



Sez the guy who has failed to launch...


----------



## Noomi

syrenn said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you dont finish you have bad luck. i didnt finished within the half hour, but i didnt had any time left anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got news for you... i have never in my entire life heard of a virgin male.... not being "able to finish" in 30 minutes...
> 
> they usually cum before they even get inside a woman.... and if for some reason they do last long enough to make it inside... they last all of about two strokes.
Click to expand...


The only guys who don't finish in 30 minutes are those who star in pornos, and I don't even know if they really last that long at all...


----------



## Mortimer

syrenn said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you dont finish you have bad luck. i didnt finished within the half hour, but i didnt had any time left anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got news for you... i have never in my entire life heard of a virgin male.... not being "able to finish" in 30 minutes...
> 
> they usually cum before they even get inside a woman.... and if for some reason they do last long enough to make it inside... they last all of about two strokes.
Click to expand...


but i didnt finished, i think it was because i have been heavily drunk


----------



## syrenn

InquiringMind said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you dont finish you have bad luck. i didnt finished within the half hour, but i didnt had any time left anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got news for you... i have never in my entire life heard of a virgin male.... not being "able to finish" in 30 minutes...
> 
> they usually cum before they even get inside a woman.... and if for some reason they do last long enough to make it inside... they last all of about two strokes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but i didnt finished, i think it was because i have been heavily drunk
Click to expand...



i know you didn't "finish"  Drunk or not.... no male virgin lasts 30 minutes...without finishing. 

i suggest you .... think again


----------



## Mortimer

syrenn said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> i got news for you... i have never in my entire life heard of a virgin male.... not being "able to finish" in 30 minutes...
> 
> they usually cum before they even get inside a woman.... and if for some reason they do last long enough to make it inside... they last all of about two strokes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i didnt finished, i think it was because i have been heavily drunk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i know you didn't "finish"  Drunk or not.... no male virgin lasts 30 minutes...without finishing.
> 
> i suggest you .... think again
Click to expand...


i dont get it, i had 30 minutes sex but i didnt cummed. what are you trying to say?


----------



## yidnar

InquiringMind said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you dont finish you have bad luck. i didnt finished within the half hour, but i didnt had any time left anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got news for you... i have never in my entire life heard of a virgin male.... not being "able to finish" in 30 minutes...
> 
> they usually cum before they even get inside a woman.... and if for some reason they do last long enough to make it inside... they last all of about two strokes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but i didnt finished, i think it was because i have been heavily drunk
Click to expand...

  i can't believe this shit !!


----------



## yidnar

yidnar said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> i got news for you... i have never in my entire life heard of a virgin male.... not being "able to finish" in 30 minutes...
> 
> they usually cum before they even get inside a woman.... and if for some reason they do last long enough to make it inside... they last all of about two strokes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i didnt finished, i think it was because i have been heavily drunk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i can't believe this shit !!
Click to expand...

 i mean if it really did happen why would you tell everybody ??


----------



## syrenn

InquiringMind said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> but i didnt finished, i think it was because i have been heavily drunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know you didn't "finish"  Drunk or not.... no male virgin lasts 30 minutes...without finishing.
> 
> i suggest you .... think again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i dont get it, i had 30 minutes sex but i didnt cummed. what are you trying to say?
Click to expand...



oh... there is so much to say about it.... it boggles the mind.


----------



## percysunshine

Surely some government agency has funded a study, or given a grant or something, to find out how long a virgin can last. There should be a published statistical distribution some where. What are our tax dollars for anyway?


----------



## BecauseIKnow

InquiringMind said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> but i didnt finished, i think it was because i have been heavily drunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know you didn't "finish"  Drunk or not.... no male virgin lasts 30 minutes...without finishing.
> 
> i suggest you .... think again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i dont get it, i had 30 minutes sex but i didnt cummed. what are you trying to say?
Click to expand...


You're so full of $h!t......


----------



## percysunshine

Obviously, anecdotal evidence is leading to dis-agreement on this topic. We should use the scientific method to find the truth.

Who wants to be in charge of rounding up the virgins?


----------



## syrenn

BecauseIKnow said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know you didn't "finish"  Drunk or not.... no male virgin lasts 30 minutes...without finishing.
> 
> i suggest you .... think again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont get it, i had 30 minutes sex but i didnt cummed. what are you trying to say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're so full of $h!t......
Click to expand...


and very amusing.....


----------



## syrenn

percysunshine said:


> Obviously, anecdotal evidence is leading to dis-agreement on this topic. We should use the scientific method to find the truth.
> 
> Who wants to be in charge of rounding up the virgins?




you can keep the virgins..... and im sure as hell not interested in rounding them up.


----------



## percysunshine

syrenn said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, anecdotal evidence is leading to dis-agreement on this topic. We should use the scientific method to find the truth.
> 
> Who wants to be in charge of rounding up the virgins?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can keep the virgins..... and im sure as hell not interested in rounding them up.
Click to expand...


This is a science experiment. Everyone has to help.


----------



## yidnar

BecauseIKnow said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know you didn't "finish"  Drunk or not.... no male virgin lasts 30 minutes...without finishing.
> 
> i suggest you .... think again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont get it, i had 30 minutes sex but i didnt cummed. what are you trying to say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're so full of $h!t......
Click to expand...

he's alive !! i knew he faked it !!


----------



## Mortimer

yidnar said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> but i didnt finished, i think it was because i have been heavily drunk
> 
> 
> 
> i can't believe this shit !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i mean if it really did happen why would you tell everybody ??
Click to expand...


im a bit of a extrovert.


----------



## MHunterB

Do you speak the way you post?  Your grammatical deficiencies are not any of the usual patterns I've encountered.....it's as though English is not your primary language.


----------



## Papageorgio

InquiringMind said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> true. but i dont think she thought im low life scum, she choose me to have sex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You paid her, that is the ONLY reason she even thought to have sex with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes i paid her, but i didnt went into the brothelhouse with the intention to have sex, i went in just to take a drink and watch the Girls. she came to me and choose me to have sex, also convinced me to pay her to have sex with her. she seduced me
Click to expand...


Bullshit! She chose you, because she knew she could separate you from your money.

No seduction, the old saying "a fool and his money are soon parted." 

Fool!


----------



## Papageorgio

syrenn said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you dont finish you have bad luck. i didnt finished within the half hour, but i didnt had any time left anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got news for you... i have never in my entire life heard of a virgin male.... not being "able to finish" in 30 minutes...
> 
> they usually cum before they even get inside a woman.... and if for some reason they do last long enough to make it inside... they last all of about two strokes.
Click to expand...


I thought the same, it is a bogus story.


----------



## syrenn

Papageorgio said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you dont finish you have bad luck. i didnt finished within the half hour, but i didnt had any time left anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got news for you... i have never in my entire life heard of a virgin male.... not being "able to finish" in 30 minutes...
> 
> they usually cum before they even get inside a woman.... and if for some reason they do last long enough to make it inside... they last all of about two strokes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought the same, it is a bogus story.
Click to expand...



damn funny too.


----------



## Mortimer

syrenn said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> i got news for you... i have never in my entire life heard of a virgin male.... not being "able to finish" in 30 minutes...
> 
> they usually cum before they even get inside a woman.... and if for some reason they do last long enough to make it inside... they last all of about two strokes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the same, it is a bogus story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> damn funny too.
Click to expand...


it is true. i remember how she looked like and all


----------



## Papageorgio

InquiringMind said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the same, it is a bogus story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn funny too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is true. i remember how she looked like and all
Click to expand...


Sometimes when you lie enough, you believe the lie.


----------



## Wicked Jester

InquiringMind said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> i can't believe this shit !!
> 
> 
> 
> i mean if it really did happen why would you tell everybody ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> im a bit of a extrovert.
Click to expand...

Do away with e.x.t.r.o., and replace it wit p.e.r., and you might be on to something in relation to all the bizarre shit you've posted.


----------



## auditor0007

InquiringMind said:


> how important is it to you?
> 
> id like to end up with a unkissed virgin, who never had any form of sexual physical contact to a other guy



If you want a virgin, start going to church, the Pentecostal kind would be the best.  Find a gal who lives the Bible, word for word.  Good luck.  BTW, you better be a true follower of Jesus Christ if you are going to go down this path.  Or you could become a strict Muslim and find yourself a virgin Muslim.  You can probably go to the Middle East and buy a virgin from a willing father, if you are a true faithful Muslim.  

If you're an atheist, you're just plain fucked.  Let me rephrase that; you'll never get fucked by a virgin if at all.


----------



## Noomi

InquiringMind said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the same, it is a bogus story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn funny too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is true. i remember how she looked like and all
Click to expand...


Then you couldn't have been aroused enough to enjoy it. Are you sure you are not gay?


----------



## Mortimer

Noomi said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> damn funny too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is true. i remember how she looked like and all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you couldn't have been aroused enough to enjoy it. Are you sure you are not gay?
Click to expand...


im not gay


----------



## Noomi

Then why couldn't you finish in 30 mins? Obviously there is something wrong.


----------



## Mortimer

Noomi said:


> Then why couldn't you finish in 30 mins? Obviously there is something wrong.



i was very drunk


----------



## AVG-JOE

InquiringMind said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only woman you would ever be with is a two bit hooker, because no woman would ever want her first time to be with someone who would probably squash them flat.
> 
> Sorry, but its true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im dissappointed, because im bullied for my inherent characteristics and appearance (you are not White, you are fat etc.) as if only toned and White males have the right to choose a life partner
Click to expand...


Having a life partner is not a right... it's two or more Monkeys liking each other enough to put up with each other.

Go forth and do your best to be likable...  Ass-u-me-ing you have any success in that endeavor, the rest will fall in to place.


----------



## Mortimer

AVG-JOE said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only woman you would ever be with is a two bit hooker, because no woman would ever want her first time to be with someone who would probably squash them flat.
> 
> Sorry, but its true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im dissappointed, because im bullied for my inherent characteristics and appearance (you are not White, you are fat etc.) as if only toned and White males have the right to choose a life partner
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Having a life partner is not a right... it's two or more Monkeys liking each other enough to put up with each other.
> 
> Go forth and do your best to be likable...  Ass-u-me-ing you have any success in that endeavor, the rest will fall in to place.
Click to expand...


there is not a right to have a life Partner as in to force someone to be your life Partner but there is a right to compete, to choose and be choosen, establish a relationship all in mutual consent


----------



## syrenn

InquiringMind said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> im dissappointed, because im bullied for my inherent characteristics and appearance (you are not White, you are fat etc.) as if only toned and White males have the right to choose a life partner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having a life partner is not a right... it's two or more Monkeys liking each other enough to put up with each other.
> 
> Go forth and do your best to be likable...  Ass-u-me-ing you have any success in that endeavor, the rest will fall in to place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there is not a right to have a life Partner as in to force someone to be your life Partner but there is a right to compete, to choose and be choosen, establish a relationship all in mutual consent
Click to expand...


sure you have that right

just as every woman on earth has the right to reject you.


----------



## ArmyCowboy

InquiringMind said:


> how important is it to you?
> 
> id like to end up with a unkissed virgin, who never had any form of sexual physical contact to a other guy



Screw that, Let CPT Kirk go where no man has gone before.

I like women who know what the hell they're doing.


----------



## High_Gravity

syrenn said:


> Dude....
> 
> you have more insecurity issues living in your own damn skin then just about anyone here...
> 
> 
> grow the fuck up.... get laid... and deal with the fact you are not white.


----------



## squeeze berry

syrenn said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> i got news for you... i have never in my entire life heard of a virgin male.... not being "able to finish" in 30 minutes...
> 
> they usually cum before they even get inside a woman.... and if for some reason they do last long enough to make it inside... they last all of about two strokes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i didnt finished, i think it was because i have been heavily drunk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i know you didn't "finish"  Drunk or not.... *no male virgin lasts 30 minutes...without finishing. *i suggest you .... think again
Click to expand...


it sounds like you have had experience in this area


----------



## High_Gravity

Virginity is over rated. Thats like needing a plumber or mechanic and requesting the guy who just got done with training school.


----------



## syrenn

squeeze berry said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> but i didnt finished, i think it was because i have been heavily drunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know you didn't "finish"  Drunk or not.... *no male virgin lasts 30 minutes...without finishing. *i suggest you .... think again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it sounds like you have had experience in this area
Click to expand...


which is why i have ZERO interest in virgin males. They are pretty useless and a waste of time


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Sloppy seconds?  Wow.  What a way to perceive other living, breathing, thinking, feelling human beings.


----------



## AVG-JOE

High_Gravity said:


> Virginity is over rated. Thats like needing a plumber or mechanic and requesting the guy who just got done with training school.



Virginity is for the young!  14-17 year old Monkeys exploring the possibilities of adulthood together with their peers.

What's creepy is Monkeys who're old enough to be rationally considering sharing their lives with a significant other and they're sniffing around Monkeys who're young enough to be virgins.

When a pair of 20/21's ties the knot it's precious.  Virgin on Virgin?  Virgin on Rookie?  Rookie/Rookie?  Whatever... the reason it's precious is the odds.  Two Monkeys getting to know their personal 'deal' while monogamously joined at the hip, only to end up still liking each other is a risk young lovers take going in.  They're not impossible odds... I know plenty of couples who're my age and they've got 40+ years together, but the odds are long.  Sex is complicated.


----------



## AVG-JOE

syrenn said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know you didn't "finish"  Drunk or not.... *no male virgin lasts 30 minutes...without finishing. *i suggest you .... think again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it sounds like you have had experience in this area
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which is why i have ZERO interest in virgin males. They are pretty useless and a waste of time
Click to expand...


I always took you for a grown up, Miss syrenn!


----------



## AVG-JOE

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Sloppy seconds?  Wow.  What a way to perceive other living, breathing, thinking, feelling human beings.



Fortunately, after a shower and a shot of penicillin, 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TS53itGwYwM]Brittany Spears and Madonna -Like a virgin live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## syrenn

AVG-JOE said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> it sounds like you have had experience in this area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which is why i have ZERO interest in virgin males. They are pretty useless and a waste of time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always took you for a grown up, Miss syrenn!
Click to expand...


Why thank, you. 

The way i see it... inexperience is *not* attractive. Its pretty disgusting when a grown up male has no idea about how to have good sex that is enjoyable for BOTH partners.


----------



## AVG-JOE

syrenn said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> which is why i have ZERO interest in virgin males. They are pretty useless and a waste of time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always took you for a grown up, Miss syrenn!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why thank, you.
> 
> The way i see it... inexperience is *not* attractive. Its pretty disgusting when a grown up male has no idea about how to have good sex that is enjoyable for BOTH partners.
Click to expand...


I disagree.  Inexperience should be very attractive to the inexperienced.  

Prom night should always be age appropriate.


----------



## AVG-JOE

Wow.  

I just realized that I've been thinking under an assumption of advancing age equating to advancing experience.  

I have no idea how common the 40 year old virgin is, but 40 year old Monkeys sniffing after high school kids is creepy under any circumstances.


----------



## Dabs

AVG-JOE said:


> Wow.
> 
> I just realized that I've been thinking under an assumption of advancing age equating to advancing experience.
> 
> I have know idea how common the *40 year old virgin *is, but 40 year old Monkeys sniffing after high school kids is creepy under any circumstances.



I no that there are some......40 year old virgins....has to be......
But...I just can't imagine myself ever being with one, kwim?? ~LoL~


----------



## Unkotare

Dabs said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> I just realized that I've been thinking under an assumption of advancing age equating to advancing experience.
> 
> I have no idea how common the *40 year old virgin *is, but 40 year old Monkeys sniffing after high school kids is creepy under any circumstances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that there are some......40 year old virgins....has to be......
> But...I just can't imagine myself ever being with one, kwim?? ~LoL~
Click to expand...




You would need more than one at a time?


----------



## High_Gravity

syrenn said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> which is why i have ZERO interest in virgin males. They are pretty useless and a waste of time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always took you for a grown up, Miss syrenn!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why thank, you.
> 
> The way i see it... inexperience is *not* attractive. Its pretty disgusting when a grown up male has no idea about how to have good sex that is enjoyable for BOTH partners.
Click to expand...


I feel the same way hon.


----------



## syrenn

High_Gravity said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always took you for a grown up, Miss syrenn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why thank, you.
> 
> The way i see it... inexperience is *not* attractive. Its pretty disgusting when a grown up male has no idea about how to have good sex that is enjoyable for BOTH partners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I feel the same way hon.
Click to expand...




ya got to wonder about the perverted creepiness of a grown man wanting or desiring something.... THAT inexperienced.


----------



## sendy

Good work I like it so much,


----------



## Noomi

This thread still makes me laugh.


----------



## syrenn

Noomi said:


> This thread still makes me laugh.




 no kidding... way to many laughs in this thread. However what is even better..... he checks in every day to see if any virgins have showed up.


----------



## Noomi

syrenn said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread still makes me laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no kidding... way to many laughs in this thread. However what is even better..... he checks in every day to see if any virgins have showed up.
Click to expand...


LOL. 

Well, if he is looking for virgins, I should stay well away from this thread lest I get asked on a date!


----------



## syrenn

Noomi said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread still makes me laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no kidding... way to many laughs in this thread. However what is even better..... he checks in every day to see if any virgins have showed up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL.
> 
> Well, if he is looking for virgins, I should stay well away from this thread lest I get asked on a date!
Click to expand...


he should just stay well clear of all woman.... he will be happier that way.


----------



## Ernie S.

So would the women.


----------



## High_Gravity

InquiringMinds is the most awkward guy at USMB.


----------



## Ernie S.

Gone, but not forgotten.


----------



## High_Gravity

Ernie S. said:


> Gone, but not forgotten.



He just seemed out of place and uncomfortable when he posted, I am sure he lurks around from time to time.


----------



## syrenn

Ernie S. said:


> Gone, but not forgotten.



oh he is not gone, nor has he forgotten....... hes just pouting like a pussy. Arms crossed with fists closed, eyebrows knitted together over glaring eyes...and teeth grinding away. I can hear the impotent whine he is making along with the stamping of his feet little feet. 

which of course turns into bellowing rage and kicking the first thing he can lash out within his reach. 

It could be he is not posting because he put a fist into his screen and smashed his keyboard.


----------



## High_Gravity

syrenn said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gone, but not forgotten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh he is not gone, nor has he forgotten....... hes just pouting like a pussy. Arms crossed with fists closed, eyebrows knitted together over glaring eyes...and teeth grinding away. I can hear the impotent whine he is making along with the stamping of his feet little feet.
> 
> which of course turns into bellowing rage and kicking the first thing he can lash out within his reach.
> 
> It could be he is not posting because he put a fist into his screen and smashed his keyboard.
Click to expand...


  you are straight up killing this clown Syrenn, cold blooded.


----------



## syrenn

High_Gravity said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gone, but not forgotten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh he is not gone, nor has he forgotten....... hes just pouting like a pussy. Arms crossed with fists closed, eyebrows knitted together over glaring eyes...and teeth grinding away. I can hear the impotent whine he is making along with the stamping of his feet little feet.
> 
> which of course turns into bellowing rage and kicking the first thing he can lash out within his reach.
> 
> It could be he is not posting because he put a fist into his screen and smashed his keyboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are straight up killing this clown Syrenn, cold blooded.
Click to expand...



cold blooded would have been saying his dick shrunk right back up inside and his voice went up a few octives when he saw it was me posting.....


----------



## High_Gravity

syrenn said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh he is not gone, nor has he forgotten....... hes just pouting like a pussy. Arms crossed with fists closed, eyebrows knitted together over glaring eyes...and teeth grinding away. I can hear the impotent whine he is making along with the stamping of his feet little feet.
> 
> which of course turns into bellowing rage and kicking the first thing he can lash out within his reach.
> 
> It could be he is not posting because he put a fist into his screen and smashed his keyboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are straight up killing this clown Syrenn, cold blooded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> cold blooded would have been saying his dick shrunk right back up inside and his voice went up a few octives when he saw it was me posting.....
Click to expand...


My god! Remind me to never get on your bad side!


----------



## syrenn

High_Gravity said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are straight up killing this clown Syrenn, cold blooded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cold blooded would have been saying his dick shrunk right back up inside and his voice went up a few octives when he saw it was me posting.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My god! Remind me to never get on your bad side!
Click to expand...




just reporting the facts.........  And now i am sure he has run off crying.


----------



## High_Gravity

syrenn said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> cold blooded would have been saying his dick shrunk right back up inside and his voice went up a few octives when he saw it was me posting.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My god! Remind me to never get on your bad side!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just reporting the facts.........  And now i am sure he has run off crying.
Click to expand...


And burying his face in the pillows.


----------



## Unkotare

syrenn said:


> oh he is not gone, nor has he forgotten....... hes just pouting like a pussy. Arms crossed with fists closed, eyebrows knitted together over glaring eyes...





They're not knitted together, that's just his unibrow.


----------



## Indofred

syrenn said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you dont finish you have bad luck. i didnt finished within the half hour, but i didnt had any time left anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got news for you... i have never in my entire life heard of a virgin male.... not being "able to finish" in 30 minutes...
> 
> they usually cum before they even get inside a woman.... and if for some reason they do last long enough to make it inside... they last all of about two strokes.
Click to expand...


I'd totally forgotten about this thread.

My first experience with a woman lasted quite a long time but I wasn't clock watching so I'm unsure as to how long.
The reason was, I was totally crap and the lady in question was extremely experienced in a "Shout in there and you'll get an echo" kind of way.


----------



## SayMyName

InquiringMind said:


> how important is it to you?
> 
> id like to end up with a unkissed virgin, who never had any form of sexual physical contact to a other guy



At my age, not so much.

But, I can now appreciate why it was highly regarded for eons by the ancients...disease.

The ancients seemed to have knowledge about such matters. Knowing mankind, it had to be moralized to expect adherence. 

With viruses and bacteria becoming more and more resistant to modern medicine, we might yet see its return to favor in the future.


----------



## freedombecki

SayMyName said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> how important is it to you?
> 
> id like to end up with a unkissed virgin, who never had any form of sexual physical contact to a other guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At my age, not so much.
> 
> But, I can now appreciate why it was highly regarded for eons by the ancients...disease.
> 
> The ancients seemed to have knowledge about such matters. Knowing mankind, it had to be moralized to expect adherence.
> 
> With viruses and bacteria becoming more and more resistant to modern medicine, we might yet see its return to favor in the future.
Click to expand...

There now is one disease a mother can pass onto her offspring, and the disease is known as AIDs. That child born will still have the disease as he or she enters puberty unless a certain cure is found.

 The mirror is cracked.


----------



## Indofred

InquiringMind said:


> id like to end up with a unkissed virgin, who never had any form of sexual physical contact to a other guy



So would I, one a week would do fine.


----------



## percysunshine

I still have my virginity, honest. I just left it in my other pair of pants.


----------



## High_Gravity

Haha this thread is hilarious.


----------



## Ernie S.

Indofred said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> id like to end up with a unkissed virgin, who never had any form of sexual physical contact to a other guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So would I, one a week would do fine.
Click to expand...


Your problem is you want 72 of them, you greedy bastard


----------



## Indofred

Ernie S. said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> id like to end up with a unkissed virgin, who never had any form of sexual physical contact to a other guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So would I, one a week would do fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your problem is you want 72 of them, you greedy bastard
Click to expand...


I have trouble understanding the 72 virgins thing.

What happens after you've shagged them?
Do they repair, do you keep them until they start nagging you about you leaving your dirty underpants on the floor or do you get fresh ones as required?

Imagine 72 wives - the nagging would hardly be paradise.


----------



## auditor0007

Indofred said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> So would I, one a week would do fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your problem is you want 72 of them, you greedy bastard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have trouble understanding the 72 virgins thing.
> 
> What happens after you've shagged them?
> Do they repair, do you keep them until they start nagging you about you leaving your dirty underpants on the floor or do you get fresh ones as required?
> 
> Imagine 72 wives - the nagging would hardly be paradise.
Click to expand...


I always told my wife that she never had to worry about me cheating on her because I had a hard enough time dealing with her.  I sure as Hell wasn't interested in having to deal with more than one like her.  Don't get me wrong, I loved that woman with all my heart, but she could be quite difficult.


----------



## syrenn

omg... who dug up this old thread....

i tell ya, its a laugh and a half.


----------



## Drake_Roberts

InquiringMind said:


> how important is it to you?
> 
> id like to end up with a unkissed virgin, who never had any form of sexual physical contact to a other guy



Who gives a darn? 

If that's what you're looking at, you clearly don't love the girl and thus shouldn't be sleeping with her or anything.


----------



## syrenn

Drake_Roberts said:


> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> how important is it to you?
> 
> id like to end up with a unkissed virgin, who never had any form of sexual physical contact to a other guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a darn?
> 
> If that's what you're looking at, you clearly don't love the girl and thus shouldn't be sleeping with her or anything.
Click to expand...


do yourself a favor....and read the thread


----------



## Drake_Roberts

syrenn said:


> Drake_Roberts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> how important is it to you?
> 
> id like to end up with a unkissed virgin, who never had any form of sexual physical contact to a other guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a darn?
> 
> If that's what you're looking at, you clearly don't love the girl and thus shouldn't be sleeping with her or anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> do yourself a favor....and read the thread
Click to expand...


All 35 pages? 

No.

Easier to just jump right in and have somebody else tell me what I need to know.


----------



## Imidator

I think what matters is to find a partner that you like...


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Drake_Roberts said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drake_Roberts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a darn?
> 
> If that's what you're looking at, you clearly don't love the girl and thus shouldn't be sleeping with her or anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do yourself a favor....and read the thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All 35 pages?
> 
> No.
> 
> Easier to just jump right in and have somebody else tell me what I need to know.
Click to expand...


I wanna know how there's a thread of 35 pages about sex and I'm just now seeing it. 

Sheesh. I have GOT to stop reading about freakin politics!

Edited to add ... Hey new guy, you need to learn to count. There's really only 13 pages to the thread. 

But still, I didn't see it until just now.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

InquiringMind said:


> how important is it to you?
> 
> id like to end up with a unkissed virgin, who never had any form of sexual physical contact to a other guy



Okay, I went back to the OP ... 

What you might want to give a little more thought to is what your partner is going to "end up with". 

Thing is, men who say things like what you wrote are usually immature and scared they won't/can't measure up. 

If you want a "good" partner, you must BE a "good" partner". 

IMO


----------



## Drake_Roberts

Luddly Neddite said:


> Drake_Roberts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do yourself a favor....and read the thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All 35 pages?
> 
> No.
> 
> Easier to just jump right in and have somebody else tell me what I need to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wanna know how there's a thread of 35 pages about sex and I'm just now seeing it.
> 
> Sheesh. I have GOT to stop reading about freakin politics!
> 
> Edited to add ... Hey new guy, you need to learn to count. There's really only 13 pages to the thread.
> 
> But still, I didn't see it until just now.
Click to expand...


Ain't politics a bitch?


----------



## Cecilie1200

Luddly Neddite said:


> Drake_Roberts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do yourself a favor....and read the thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All 35 pages?
> 
> No.
> 
> Easier to just jump right in and have somebody else tell me what I need to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wanna know how there's a thread of 35 pages about sex and I'm just now seeing it.
> 
> Sheesh. I have GOT to stop reading about freakin politics!
> 
> Edited to add ... Hey new guy, you need to learn to count. There's really only 13 pages to the thread.
> 
> But still, I didn't see it until just now.
Click to expand...


Well, the problem was that it wasn't about sex.  It was about how the OP was an ugly, clumsy virgin, and so he wanted a woman who was also a virgin, so she wouldn't realize how much he sucked in bed . . . and not in the good way.

So the thread was REALLY about a complete lack of sex.


----------



## Drake_Roberts

Cecilie1200 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drake_Roberts said:
> 
> 
> 
> All 35 pages?
> 
> No.
> 
> Easier to just jump right in and have somebody else tell me what I need to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna know how there's a thread of 35 pages about sex and I'm just now seeing it.
> 
> Sheesh. I have GOT to stop reading about freakin politics!
> 
> Edited to add ... Hey new guy, you need to learn to count. There's really only 13 pages to the thread.
> 
> But still, I didn't see it until just now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, the problem was that it wasn't about sex.  It was about how the OP was an ugly, clumsy virgin, and so he wanted a woman who was also a virgin, so she wouldn't realize how much he sucked in bed . . . and not in the good way.
> 
> So the thread was REALLY about a complete lack of sex.
Click to expand...


What do you have against virgins?


----------



## Cecilie1200

Drake_Roberts said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna know how there's a thread of 35 pages about sex and I'm just now seeing it.
> 
> Sheesh. I have GOT to stop reading about freakin politics!
> 
> Edited to add ... Hey new guy, you need to learn to count. There's really only 13 pages to the thread.
> 
> But still, I didn't see it until just now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the problem was that it wasn't about sex.  It was about how the OP was an ugly, clumsy virgin, and so he wanted a woman who was also a virgin, so she wouldn't realize how much he sucked in bed . . . and not in the good way.
> 
> So the thread was REALLY about a complete lack of sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you have against virgins?
Click to expand...


No one has anything against them.  That's why they're virgins.


----------



## High_Gravity

syrenn said:


> omg... who dug up this old thread....
> 
> i tell ya, its a laugh and a half.



I'm glad they did its hilarious.


----------



## High_Gravity

Cecilie1200 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drake_Roberts said:
> 
> 
> 
> All 35 pages?
> 
> No.
> 
> Easier to just jump right in and have somebody else tell me what I need to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna know how there's a thread of 35 pages about sex and I'm just now seeing it.
> 
> Sheesh. I have GOT to stop reading about freakin politics!
> 
> Edited to add ... Hey new guy, you need to learn to count. There's really only 13 pages to the thread.
> 
> But still, I didn't see it until just now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, the problem was that it wasn't about sex.  It was about how the OP was an ugly, clumsy virgin, and so he wanted a woman who was also a virgin, so she wouldn't realize how much he sucked in bed . . . and not in the good way.
> 
> So the thread was REALLY about a complete lack of sex.
Click to expand...


You just nailed it.


----------



## Unkotare

Aw, screw this.


----------



## High_Gravity

InquiringMind said:


> Dreamy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InquiringMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes i want her thin and beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hold on there sugar plum. Let me get my "Make a Wish" order form.
> 
> Okay, let's see. One unkissed virgin. Thin. Beautiful. I might have missed it but did you mention wanting a certain color or shade? Oh and that was a female, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes a female. i dont care what race, but im most attracted to women who look like katy perry.
Click to expand...


I missed this, this motherfucker is seriously asking for a virgin who looks like Katy Perry? wow!


----------



## High_Gravity

I am demanding a woman who looks like Alicia Keys that can cook like Chef Ramsey, give her to me now.


----------



## syrenn

High_Gravity said:


> I am demanding a woman who looks like Alicia Keys that can cook like Chef Ramsey, give her to me now.



just remember... she MUST be a virgin or she is worthless......


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Not important to me at all. Rather have someone who knows how to make love, than a virgin who starts when I touch her, or yelps in pain when I enter her. I want sex to be fun and feel good. If it's scary, or hurts because I just pushed through her hymen I'm gonna feel really bad.


----------



## Casjah

InquiringMind said:


> how important is it to you?
> 
> id like to end up with a unkissed virgin, who never had any form of sexual physical contact to a other guy



Hon, the best way to experience sex is to find someone who knows what they're doing, first of all, but also knows that you're a virgin. That accomplishes two things: It keeps expectations in perspective, and also he or she can show you a few things. It's best not to be so hung up on those types of details- how many partners or with who- because that's not the point. If you meet the right person, it won't matter. But people can only be honest and share that part of themselves with you if you keep an open mind and are willing to learn. Good luck.


----------



## Drake_Roberts

Cecilie1200 said:


> Drake_Roberts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the problem was that it wasn't about sex.  It was about how the OP was an ugly, clumsy virgin, and so he wanted a woman who was also a virgin, so she wouldn't realize how much he sucked in bed . . . and not in the good way.
> 
> So the thread was REALLY about a complete lack of sex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you have against virgins?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one has anything against them.  That's why they're virgins.
Click to expand...


HaHaHa. 
Hilarious.


----------



## Noomi

Delta4Embassy said:


> Not important to me at all. Rather have someone who knows how to make love, than a virgin who starts when I touch her, or yelps in pain when I enter her. I want sex to be fun and feel good. If it's scary, or hurts because I just pushed through her hymen I'm gonna feel really bad.



You should be grateful that she trusts you enough to hurt her, yet still be there to hold her and reassure her. Look at it from her point of view.


----------

